# DEC/JAN/FEB CYCLE BUDDIES



## ♡ C ♡

All the best for the up and coming TX


----------



## gilly80

New thread, yipee!!!

Good luck to us all for this tx

Gilly xx


----------



## mollycat

whoop whoop.....

having FET on either the 10th of dec or 12th if my 4 wee embryos manage to get to blast.....

anyone testing around the 23rd of Dec??


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey

Am in included in this one as we are starting on jans af?

Jillyhen


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Jillyhen said:


> Hey
> 
> Am in included in this one as we are starting on jans af?
> 
> Jillyhen


yeah anyone starting December thru to Feb time


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Love the new thread.

Gilly how are you doing huni?  

Mollycat hello again. How are you doing? I'm having FET on 10th Dec and OTD is christmas eve. I would love to keep you company. Hoping we both get a christmas miracle.      

Jillyhen how are you huni? Hopefully the time will fly by so you can get started.  

Chat later.
Emma xx


----------



## boboboy

Hi girls,
My donor is having ec on 2nd  December and hopefully I will have 5 day transfer next Tuesday - I fly out on Monday , transfer on Tuesday and homw that evening and work next morning at 5am !!!
I am an early tester so expect to start testing day I come home !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Talk to you all shortly.


----------



## FitFinn

Morning ladies


Well I'm on countdown.... currently havin  my period, so expecting Dec period to start on 24/12..... drug taking commences 21days after that! thats about all I know for now. 

This is my first ever (& hopefully last!!) IVF so if u have any tips let me know!

Best of luck to Molly & Miss E for testing later this month, keep us posted. Bobo - hope all goes well with the donor EC.

Bring it on Gilly & Jilly!!

FitFinn


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning girls

Hope you have had a lovely weekend. Its getting very exciting being on the cycling thread. Just want to get started now im a wee bit impatient. 

Im intending to enjoy my parties over xmas and ive told hubby after that we are being good and that he has to help and encourage me. Im admitting that i love a wee glass of wine or 2 but ive said booze is banned in our house  as i want to be as healthy as possible and not scupper my chances.

Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls   

MissE~ oh you going for another FET too? well im going on the good luck of sunbeam!!! i seem to shadow her and it was her lucky 4th    its lucky 4th go for me too!! im hoping to go to blastocyst on the 12th dec, if its not looking good for my 4 wee embryos on the 10th they will do the transfer then!!   so stressed this time round though. Well we will both be testing the same day and i might see ya up in that dull old waiting room   

jilly~ so glad you got your dates threw, make sure you enjoy your christmas babes, if ya need a chat just drop me a line   

Fitfinn~     that you get that lucky first time BFP, this darn IF is such a rollercoaster, seems you and jillyhen will be around the same time TXing!

BoboBoy~ looks like you will be the first for the christmas BFP   , if all going well my test date is the 23rd dec!!!

Gilly80~ when does your Tx start? hope it all goes well for you x

C~ when does your TX start?? hope we get lots of BFP's xxxxx


love and hugs Debby xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening girls 

I was posting on the sept/oct/nov thread as assumed that one would close down when this one started

Anyway looking forward to chatting to you all over the coming weeks - some names I recognise from previous cycles so   to you all.

I'm on cd4 of stimms and had an early scan today as i have low amh and as af was still knocking about there was very little to see, so increased gonal f from 450iu to 600.  Back in again on Wednesday and expect there to be more activity.  Was very slow to respond on my first cycle but did get 4 good blasts from that so not overly worried at this stage.  Just hope to god now that my immunes have been addressed that i get my bfp this time. Ec scheduled for 8th with test date of the 23rd too!!

Chat later

Ermi


----------



## plusone

Hi girls,
TBM I am so sorry it is so hard      It is so unfair.

Anniebabe I had problems with stimms last time even after two previous cycles that almost resulted in OHHS, they put it down to stress.  They did increase my dose but by the time they decided to i was 10 days on stimms so was a bit late and it just caused a cyst.  Your just a week on stimms so that should be better, better to get in there early.  Hopefully you will not need to though.  My estradial was still really low so the drug was obviously not getting into my system rather than it being high and ovaries not responding.  They have me on standard dose again as scared of OHSS with other cycles though kinda worried same will happen again.  I had loadsa follicles they just did not grow!!!     Annibabe

Francinne good luck with your test.....do what feels right for you but do remember a day can change things.

Ermitrude hope wednesday shows all to be growing.

Emmamcc I hope the scan today reassured you and you can relax the best that you can going through this whirl of emotions!!!!  If you are worried at all just ring the rfc and get advice.  When will they scan you again.

MichelleH and Rosecat hope your hanging on with positivity!!

AFM wednesday starts stimms really nervous now I say it out loud.  Just hoping with the weight loss and being a bit more relaxed with life in general I get to EC this time.  Also a bit worried with this snow.  It is so bad round us thinking I may not make it to scans or ec (if I get that far). But really should just stay positive.  have to say last time when stimms did not work I kinda thought it was our punishment for using donor but that is just silly. 

Love to all my cycling buddies


----------



## irishbird

Hi everyone havent posted in over a week as I was having some problems with my internet and only got it sorted it today.  I have internet access in work but I work in an open plan officw with 8 people so I dont like doing personal stuff in case anyone catches me out!

Just been catching up on the other thread you and I are on exactly the same dates plusone cant believe I am starting injections on Wednesday and that ec is less than two weeks away feeling butterflies in mu tummy thinking about it!  Had a bit of a disaster last week dropped my nasal spray on the floor in work and smashed it so I had to make an emergency dash to the RFC on Thursday morning to get another one....it was brand new as well hadnt even been used .  I felt so daft but luckily the nurse I spoke to on the phone was lovely and reassured me that it happens all the time....dont think so!

Been getting a bit worries that I am not resting enough through all this DR.  We were getting a lot of work done to the house, new kitchen and bathroom, and the work only finished last Friday then I was out on Sat night and didnt get home til after 2 and I have my in-laws coiming next Saturday and staying over.  I suppose it is good in a way as it is distracting but I have the Zita West boook and she says to get as much rest as possible.  Not that I will get very far this week with the snow!  I am starting to get a bit worried about making it  to my scans on time I see a few others are thinking the same.

Hope everyone is getting on ok with DR or stimms especially those of you going through it for the first time as it is all so new and I know that you feel in the dark a lot of the time.


----------



## emmamcc

Hello everyone.  Its great to have cycle buddies this time round.  Great to talk to people in the same boat.  Makes it feel a bit more normal when i read everyones posts and realise i'm not alone.  The support really is priceless!!

AnnieBabe - Hope you got good news and have started on your new dose of Gonal.  Been thinking about you all day.  ing you are ok chick!!!!!


Mrs B24 - Thanks chick i'm feeling a lot better, however still having quite a bit of ovary pain but it will be all worth it (I hope). Hope you are keeping well and safe in the snow.  I was out playing in it for about 15 mins with my nephews this afternoon.  I really missed getting out in it last year as i was expecting dd.  Oh were did that year go!!!!

Ermitrude - Hope you are feeling ok with your change in tx.  Such a stressful time without this.   ing everything goes to plan from here on! 

Wee Emma - Sorry to hear you are Feeling Fed up.  I wont pretend to know how you feel but I really do hope that your good days outweigh the bad in this rollercoaster of emotions!!  I really do pray and I know its not for everyone but I really do  for a miracle for you.

Plusone - Oh i hope everything goes to plan for ya chick. Oh and no more chat about punishment!!  There is absolutely nothing wrong with anything you are doing!!!!  

Rosecat - Not long now but i'm sure the next 2 days will be a lot longer for you than me!  It is one of the scariest, exciting emotional things you will ever go through and I really hope and  you get the BFP you deserve.  I will be thinking about you and wish you all the best.  sending you lots of  babydust!!

Miss E - Scan really did help thanks.  also relieved to know that the pains are cysts, which is not a 1st for me and that tx is going to plan.  I hope all going well for you too chick.  Looking at your little ticker and only 8 days to the 7th Dec.  It is flying in for me.  I really thought Nov would feel like a very long month.   ing everything continues to go to plan for you too.

Hi Mollycat.  There are a few of us having ET on 10th - if all goes to plan fingers crossed!! My test date will hopefully be 24th.  Hope you are in feeling good and am  ing for your BFP!!

Jillyhen & Fitfinn - Welcome to the rolercoaster.  Hope you are still on a high and that the next month flys in for you and you can enjoy Christmas knowing that your time is almost here.  

Boboboy - Good luck for the 7th.  Have you far to travel? 

Irishbird - I hope you get some time to take it easy soon.  I am feeling so tired at the moment and am so glad to be on AL at the mo.  Lucky you getting your new kitchen and bathroom.  I'm sure you will be glad to get the work finished and get it the way you want it.

AFM - started leave early today.  Starting to feel uncomfortable and still not recovered fully from my sleepless night on sat.  Left work at about 1pm today and thats me off until 15th dec.  I am very lucky and the girls i work with are very supportive and were also there for me the last time.  Even though I started taking stimms on wed its only all sinking in now.  The discomfort is bringing back memories!  Just wish i had known about FF then.  

I really do wish you all the very best and really do pray every night for myself and all my cycle buddies!  I wish you all all the best on this rollercoaster.  Sending  , and    to all. 

Goodnight Emma.


----------



## plusone

Irishbird it is weird we are both are on the exact same days.  I would not worry about the spray smashing i always worry i will run it with it.  The last one looks like there is a bit still in it and then it does not spray.  I have my injection primed for wed, so all prepared.  The snow is wild.  hate it.  What time your scans at?  My first is on Monday next week at 7.10am and then friday at 8.10am.  Going to be as positive as i can.  At least christmas makes time go quicker.

Emmamc I am glad you have taken time off work it is important you look after yourself.  

will be on tomorrow bed is callin...now i am a celeb is over.
Venturing out tomorrow in the snow if possible if not I will starve!!!
nite


----------



## 2Angels

Hi Missie & mollycat 
Im starting FET soon to signed 4 weeks ago so don't know how long i will have to wait have you any idea how long did you 2 wait to get offer.
Hi to everyone else hope this is full of   very soon.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

2angels if you are with rfc the waiting list for FET is about 2-3 months. I signed at the end of July and got to start the pill with my Oct af. Hope you dont have too long til you can get started.

Mollycat if you are in the waiting room say hello. No-one ever chats in there, such a boring place.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, not sure which thread to be posting on. Some people seem to be using this one and others are still using the old thread. I'm posting on both cos dont want to miss anyone out.

Chat later.

Emma xx


----------



## boboboy

Hi girls,
Only catching up my internet was down for a few days with the beeping snow - taking me ages to get in and out of town as I am crawling in case I spin.
Yea I am heading to Brno in Czech republic so not too far to travel - I fly to Bratislava and then get the train up to Brno so its a cheap flight !
Will read back later when more time .


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

wow what weather we are having, cant believe it will be -6 tonight, got my electric blanket back on my bed, guess i will get good use of it now before ET!! 
just hoping the weather picks up before my womb thickness scan on Monday morning, or we will be slip sliding all the way to Belfast early that morn lol

hope everyone is well....

off to watch the soaps x


----------



## mollycat

forgot to say angel2.. waited max of 3 months also, FET is very straight forward and less of a wait x


----------



## boboboy

Hope the beeping aiport is open on Monday - we get this far and now the weather is in the way !!!!


----------



## mollycat

fingers crossed for you boboboy! got visitors coming from england next friday and they are in a panic that they wont make it over! x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Boboboy hoping there are no problems at the airports huni.

Mollycat how are you getting on with hrt? Hope your scan on monday goes well, mine is tuesday. Hoping the snow doesnt get too bad or we will need a sled to get up the motorway.    I've my electric blanket on the bed too, need to make the most of it before ET.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girlies,

wow what a day.. its still so cold and my friend is all worried she wont make it over from england on Friday!!   

misse- on 3 hrt as from today, making me feel slight nausea, which in turn is making me eat more... cant win lol   
scan is at 8.10 on monday morning so it will be an early start for me, good think is Ive always had a big womb lining so not really worried. its my wee frosties that have me on edge!!!

don't know where the time has gone this TX, just hope my 2ww flys by as fast

oh and dont know if any of you remember sue30 who got the natural bfp, she has a baby girl today at 17.48pm 8lbs.. mom and baby doing well x

hugs Debby x


----------



## gilly80

hi all

hope everyone is coping in the ice and snow and keeping warm.

Not much happening at the minute I'm sure you are all like me and just waiting to get the ball rolling.

We have a appointment next Monday which i think is just for bloods (HIV&hep b&c) we already have had these done but from what I've heard about the RFC i just thought it would be easier to get them done again to make sure everything was in order lol

trying to keep up the pma but I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle but i think that is to do with our 1st cycle being cancelled

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey gilly

Isnt the snow horrendous

We are up on thurs for our bloods fingers crossed the weather improves. Had to get bloods done today for fsh & hormone. Will we start sniffing in Jan? I didnt think it would be until feb but summit the nurse said today when i rang that it starts on day 21? Does this sound right

Jillyhen


----------



## boboboy

Hi all,
Well it took me 4 hours to do a 2 hour journey to the airport this morning but luckily I left on time, and its actually warmer here than it is at home !!!1  It a balmy +1 here - they have loads of snow but its starting to melt and o slushy.
So transfer tomorrow at 12 - then train back - then flight - then drive home - then up for work at 5am on Wednesday morning !!!! Lucky me !!!!
On day three we had 4 x 8 cell, 1 X 6 cell and 1 X 4 cell all grade one.  They dont check them on day 4 so will see tomorrow what we have !


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Boboboy hope all went well for your ET.    

Jilly usually it would be day 21 that you start sniffing if you are having day 2 bloods done. Hopefully it wont be long coming round for you.  

Gilly i hope things move forward for you quickly, wishing you loads of luck with this next cycle.    

Molly how are you doing huni? Any word on when et will be? I had et today, thawed 6 embies and got 2 grade a 2 cell embies put back.

Chat soon.

Emma xx


----------



## MrsJC_

Hi ladies   i

Is it ok if i join this thread? I start meds on day 21 of Dec Af   This is our first i.c.s.c tx!! Ive been looking at cycle buddies pages for ages and cant believe that its actually my turn to write on the cycle buddies thread!! Good luck to all yous lots of babydust to yous all!! Ox


----------



## boboboy

So I thought we were meant to take it easy on this 2WW - well mad busy at work - had to move  boxes of beer - yes those ones with 20 bottles in them - so so heavy - then yesterday on the way into work I crashed the jeep when the wheel fell of    Got such a fright and really lucky that didnt get seriously injured or worse still hit anyone else - had to get tow truck to cme and pick up the jeep and stand a the side of the road - at night - in the freezing cold    God know how much it will cost but have to try and forget about that for the time being.

So - how is everyone else doing ?  Hope better than me !!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, OMG boboboy that sounds horrendous. You poor thing. So glad you arent hurt.  Hopefully you will get a few days of rest to recover from your shock.

Julie good luck for your upcoming tx.     

Molly how are you doing huni? Hope all is going ok for you.     

Emma xx


----------



## boboboy

Oh Emma a few days rest sounds great but as I work in a big supermarket we are mad busy up until Christmas - so I am of next Friday and then Christmas eve - no rest for the wicked !!!!


----------



## MissE

Boboboy just try not be be overdoing things, enjoy your day off on friday. The good thing about being busy is it will help the time pass quicker til OTD. I'm only on day 1 after transfer and am bored already. DH is driving me   , if i move at all i'm getting told off. Thank god he is going back to work on monday til i get my head showered.    When is your OTD huni? Mine is christmas eve.

Emma xx


----------



## boboboy

Emma, I have done the 2ww sitting down and barley moving - being really busy and dont think it really makes a difference - I think its pure luck / a numbers game and if its going to work it will work no matter what we do. 
Better to stick to your routine and keep the blood moving to the uterus.
I am only 4d 5dt - oh do you could day of transfer as day one or the day after ?  Had transfer on Tuesday 7th  - cannot remember my otd - think its around 20th will have to check up my notes again.


----------



## MissE

I agree huni, dont think it matters what we do. If it is meant to be it will happen. I took 3 weeks off work for my last FET but this time i only have one week off. I'm not very good at sitting doing nothing, have been up and about today but DH keeps telling me to go and sit down. Am going to ice and decorate my christmas cakes and wrap my pressies during the week to keep busy. I think the day after et is day 1, but  not really sure. Good luck huni.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well. We are a step closer have had day 2 bloods done and up in the rfc last thur for the hepa,b & hiv bloods all we have to do is wait for jans af. I cant believe how quick time has gone. There was 2 couples sitting filling in forms and i felt so sorry for them as im sure the waiting list has got longer since we joined.

Jillyhen


----------



## MrsJC_

Hi jillyhen, its hard to believe that treatment will be starting so soon!! After that long wait its finally within touching reach! When we went and had our hep & hiv blood tests there was a couple filling in there forms and i felt excatly the same as you i really would'nt like to see how long the waiting list is now!! Hopefully my af will be here next tuesday but knowing my luck it will be late   .. I   that this time next year we will have our wee bundles of joy in our arms!! Ox


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Julie

This time next month all being well i should have my drugs etc and almost ready to start. Fingers crossed all goes to plan. My af should be here at the start of jan and there was a couple of months its was a bit erratic so hopefully all wil be well. 

It would be lovely to have a wee bundle of joy for xmas next year.

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi Julie and Jillyhen and all cycle buddies
Hope all is well. Reading all your most recent posts is making me really excited.  I am waiting not very patiently for af so that I can get day 2/3 bloods done and get results posted off to RFC in time for new ICSI tx in Jan.    
Can anyone tell me if I need hep/HIV tests done?    
I had ICSI tx done with a bfn in Aug this year? Would I have needed hep/HIV tests done for that? If so would the results still be the same for this time given that my circumstances have not changed? 
Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## Katie789

Hi girls. Hope you don't mind me joining you all. Have just had EC today on our second attempt at ICSI. V anxious as didn't make it to transfer last time around. Keeping everything crossed that at least one of the five eggs collected can make it through. Really helps reading success stories on the forum xx


----------



## boboboy

Hi buddies ,
I am a bold bold girl and a total pee addict - being testing very very very faint positive since 5dp5dt - today is day 8 and line still there and getting a bit darker - you dont need a magnifing glass to see it today  - praying it sticks XXX


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Boboboy you naughty girl, but sounding very positive huni. Hoping the line continues to get darker.      

Katie welcome huni. Hoping you get some lovely wee embies tomorrow.     

Briege you usually only need HIV and Hep bloods repeated if it has been more than a year since your last ones or if you are using a different clinic. Good luck for your upcoming tx.

Jilly and julie hoping your afs show up on time so that you can get started.  

Molly how did you get on huni?  

Well day 5 post transfer for me, still feeling oddly relaxed. Hopefully the time will fly by and i will manage to stay positive. 

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

sorry ive been awol!! had my friend over for 4 days, and with work ive not got near the computer... well here goes...

got a phone call from the royal thursday evening 15.45, i almost went weak at the knees and couldnt speak thinking there was something wrong    they had lost my consent form to defrost my emmies.. panic over!!! got news friday morning that all embryos came threw defrosting, we had one that dropped to a one cell, two four cells ( stayed the same but hadnt started to grow) and a 7 cell!! they didnt want to risk letting them go to blast so we had transfer friday one 4 cell and the 7 cell.. and 2 to go back in the freezer...

kinda   they didnt let them go to blast, but got 2 snug in the tum...       this one works!!! and what a test date.. christmas eve!! its gonna be the best or the worst for sure and one i guess i will remember for a long time no matter what the outcome...

MissE- didnt know if you were in for et around the same time as me.. 11.45?? we were the ones by the christmas tree lol, saying that i was talking to a lovely nurse for ages that had seen us on all tx's.. gotta admit, the staff are great!

anyways... will be back tomorrow for some personals, going to watch frost as dp dont want this laptop near my belly, he reckons radiation will affect em   

hugs for now Debby xx


----------



## emak

OMG Debby just noticed that you are going through it all again       that finally this is your time.Hope to god its the best christmas ever.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mollycat

aww thankies emak...

was just reading your post on another thread, and i reakon im feeling the same way as you were this time last year, trying to be       

hope the little one is sleeping a bit more, and   for the message!!


----------



## MissE

Molly congrats on being  huni that is great news. What a nightmare though that they lost your consent form.   I was due at 11.30 but wasnt taken til about 12. Were there 3 of you there? When i went in there were 2 ladies and a fella sitting beside the tree. Me and my hubby were sitting on the other side of the tree with our backs to the window. He was engrossed in his ipod.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

yes that was us lol... my friend had been up all night travelling to manchester airport and had fallen asleep when we went into the treatment room.. you gotta laugh


----------



## MissE

I saw that huni, your DP was trying to get a piccie of her sleeping when you came out only she woke and caught him on.   I was busy criticising the christmas tree, it was a bit wonky.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Am so relieved! Got the news four of our five eggs fertilised!!! One cannot be used, but after our disaster last time this is a million times better than we could have expected. All thanks to DP's sperm count jumping from 1-2 million to 15 million.  One day at a time though so keeping fingers crossed with lots of    and   .


----------



## MissE

Katie that is great news huni, hoping they continue to grow big and strong for you.

Emma xx


----------



## boboboy

Fantatic news Katie you must be so relieved !!!!
Go embies Go !!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Great news Katie so chuffed for you


----------



## Katie789

Thanks ladies. Dont know what to be doing with myself. I'm counting down the hours til tomorrows update from embryologist - dear knows what I'll be like if get to ET! So glad I came across this site.


----------



## justone

Hi again! Got FSH and E2 bloods done this morning. Was quite anxious that due to nasty weather I wouldn't be able to get to clinic to get them done and would have to make trip to RFC on Sun for them. Thankfully even though I was driving at an average speed of 15mph and the journey took me an hour and forty mins I managed to get them done. Results due back on Thurs. Hope I get them sent to RFC before Christmas. Thanks for advice re hep/HIV tests. Sending all ff lots of   and


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls
back to the board again. We pick up our drugs on Tuesday to start spray on Christmas Day.

This is our second IVF go and will be our last. Quietly hopeful but ready for disappointment unlike last time when I thought it was the answer to all our dreams. 

Also got to manage Christmas and probably moving house on 5 January so its a mad time and I couldn't change the timing of anything.

Can't promise to be the best poster on the forum especially if the new house wont have broadband up and running but I will stop in when I can. 
I look forward to sharing our/your journey through this roller coaster and will try to help you if I can.

Lots of love and baby blessings to you all.

Apps


----------



## Katie789

Hey all. Had two embs transferred today. Such a mixed bag of feelings - so excited that this could be our time but terrified to get hopes up as dont want to set myself up for major fall. Hopefully christmas will be a good distraction.

My fingers are crossed for us all x


----------



## boboboy

Great news Katie , 2 lovely embies on board !!!
The most important thing I find is no stress - I am working away - flew home day of transfer and drove home - up every morning at 5am for work - come home and muck out my stables , do all the regular house work - get dinner ready etc and just kept going as normal.
The 2 times I sat at home on 2ww it didnt work - I think if your used to being a busy person sitting around doesnt help and then you only go mad thinking about it all anyway !!!
Sorry rambling again !!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Just popping on to say good luck to all yous ladys 

apparition and breige good luck for the new year    Merry christmas everyone


----------



## Katie789

Just popped on to wish everyone a great christmas and that I'm   tomorrows testers have some fa
ntastic news. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## apparition

Hi all 
wishing you all a Merry Christmas and an answer to all your hopes and dreams for 2011.

Love to Katie and Briege - hope the Christmas works its magic.

Hi to JK if you are dropping in - lovely meeting you at RFC the other day.

Saw someone is testing today but can't find the post again - lots of prayers for you.
I start spray Christmas day.  

Christmas joy to you all.

Apps


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girls

Hope you all had a lovely christmas.. I knew my period for jan would be up the left, i got a late xmas pressie and arrived this morning. Will it mess things up as it has arrived 4 days early? I tried to ring the rfc but must be closed ot do isent the forms on up?

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Hi all, 

Had a lovely (sober) christmas. As me nd DH are considered the partygoers of our families had to swap proper wine for alcohol free stuff to avoid millions of questions. Nearly blew it when offered to drive someone home after a bottle! 

Not sure what tx you on jillyhen or even if it makes a difference but both my cycles downreg started on day 21 so didnt matter if period came early. It wont be long for you now!


----------



## boboboy

Hi KAtie,
When is your test date and how is the wait going for you ?


----------



## Katie789

Test on 31st. Wish it was here but dreading it at the same time. Two of my closest friends have both announced they are expecting and while I suspected they were it really knocked me. Now im trying to look at it as things come in threes...

What about your test boboboy. Did the line get darker?


----------



## boboboy

Yes the line is now darker than the control line - but I am still doing one at least once at day for reassurance !!!
Oh not long left for you now I am really impressed to all that can hold out for test dates - I start testing day after transfer LOL
XXX


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie,

We have to send the dates for Jans af. My last cycle finished on the 10th so i hope things arent mucked up and flippin typical as im always regular.

Aargh

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

I'm always as regular as clockwork - the only two times i've been outside my 27 day cycle has been the two months before i'm due to start treatment. Both times i've been almost a week late but it didnt delay anything at all cause like i said i just had to let them know when day was was so they could work out the schedule from day 21. If your starting on day 21 them that just means youll get started a few days earlier.

Boboboy - i'm dying to test as the not knowing is absolutely killing me. I'm just petrified i'll get a negative then my two weeks of 'wishful thinking' and dreaming are over. Have absolutely no symptoms at all. Last week had a few twinges and stitch like pains in left hand side and boobs were aching but all gone now.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Katie

Should i just send the form up or do i need to ring them? Im all in a fluster now that we are due to start soon.

Im sure you are dying to do a test,i would be bouncing at this stage

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

I've been with Origin both cycles and we just had to phone them with date of day one so not sure what procedure for RFC is. Id imagine they will be open again tomorrow so maybe give them a ring and send the forms just to be sure.

We had a consultation at RFC in August this year with Dr Williamson - she was lovely. Also Prof McClure did our transfer - he's lovely also so if the rest of the staff are like them youll be well cared for. I'm sure your champing at the bit to get started. AFM I'm fit to be tied Im so desperate to know my result. Im sure the tesco store detectives have been watching me because i've wandered up the aisle and argued with myself at the pregnancy test shelf at least four times in the last couple of days and left the store empty handed.


----------



## Jillyhen

Ah Katie 

Im laughing at that last comment!! I have a form that has to be sent up with blood results but they are already on the lab report up there so at least that is one less thing to look for.

All i have to do is try and get the weight off again lol


----------



## Katie789

Had some spotting last night so have been awake most of the night thinking my periods gonna come and its all over. I'm trying to believe its implantation bleeding but because my period usually starts like this then disappears for a few days its hard to convince myself. DH and I talked about doing test today but neither of us want the dream to be officially over. I  know I'll have bought a test before the days over just dont know if I'll be brave enough to use it!! 

Boboboy seeing as you seem to be the early testing queen can you recommend reliable tests?


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning girls

Really frustrated this morning, rang the rfc to see what happens next as my af arrived early im still to send up details of jans af even tho it will be 4-5 weeks away so i take it that will delay us. Aargh. Typical of my body to let me down if it arrived when it was suposed to i wouldve been ok.

katie, fingers crossed it implantation bleeding.

Fingers crossed

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen thats wick of them - this technically is your jan bleed like. But patience is one thing we need in bucketloads on this journey. I lost mine and tested. Wish I hadnt bfn. Will test again on fri in the hope its just too early. Like you say fingers crossed x


----------



## boboboy

Katie,
What test did you use ?
I ask this because they all measure at different levels, I use the cheap internet ones which are very very sensitive I think about 10 what evers it is but for example a FR would only pick up at say 50 what evers ?  Hope this makes sense - its not over yet pet so still keep the faith XXX


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopefully my af will arrive in jan n not feb.. Im just wishimy my life away at the min. I did try and tell the nurse that due to dec having 5 weeks etc this shudve been my jan af but she still said i have to wait till jan and cudnt go from nor.  Raging i was hoping that we cudve started earlier


----------



## Katie789

I used a clearblue as was the only one that said could be used a few days early so I was hoping it would detect a lower level but obviously not. I'm just hoping that the spotting was late implanation bleed and its gonna take a couple of days to build up. I can see now why you addicted to testing, especially when you getting the line! 


Your right jillyhen does feel like you are wishing time away. Just have to keep thinking good things come to those who wait and all that. Easier said then done though x


----------



## FitFinn

Heh girls

Hope the early testers that got BFP stick in there & those that are sitting on possible BFP or even an early BFN (Katie) that ur luck changes into sthing fantastic! 

Jillyhen, would u believe I'm in exactly the same boat as u?!? My period started end of Nov but I was told as it wasn't December, that I couldn't start treatment... my cycle is 27 days every single month & has been for last 3 YEARS! Of course the one bloody time I want it to arrive, its not 7 days LATE! Yes I have tested manically! but no joy..... phoned RFC today to say I was panicking as it hadn't come & also if it then falls into January does that mean I miss my place? Advised no, give it another week & call back. In fact the nurse said '7 days isn't that late'!!! Clearly she has never had infertility issues as we all know 7 days late is a freaking lifetime esp when I got myself all excited thinking I'd actually fallen preggers! 

Anyway work is busy so keepin my mind off things....and giving me a migraine in the process.... 

Wish it would just come now! 

Thinkin of u all....lets hope 2011 is our year! 

x


----------



## IGWIN79

Katie if you used the digital one , it detects a higer level than the rest 
i would try and stick to the normal ones
really hope it changes for ya hun , one day can make a big differnece


----------



## Katie789

Morning all, 

Still having some brown spotting this am, not sure if its a good sign that its not heavy and not red. Am just panicking that its my period trying to come but cyclogest holding it back. Def not testing again til tomorrow. I know I read somewhere someone tested day 13 and got bfn then on day 14 got bfp so def not giving up yet   

For those of you at rfc theres lots of talk of nasal sprays - is that the medicine for down reg?


----------



## Jillyhen

Fit finn

I flipppin scunnered  with myself and it came without warning. I reckon it will be the end of jan now. You wud think the rfc would just let you send u the dates now

Katie hold in there, you have only more more day to go    for you


----------



## boboboy

OH I had to laugh " 7 days isnt late"  Emmm Hello - 7 hours is late ??


----------



## Katie789

Well girls, 2010 not my year. Period came with a vengance when I was just about to test this morning. Will def try again at some point next year but gonna do some thinking about whether we should take a little time out and take some of the pressure off.

2011 will be our year xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw katie im so sorry to hear that.

For all the girlies who are just starting on their ivf/icsi journey and waiting patiently for dates ( not) 2011 will be our year and hopefully we will have bumps or babies this time nexy year.

Goodbye to 2010.

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Katie, I'm really sorry!  Got FSH and E2 results back after mix up over my name. Do any of you know how to analyse them? Found out last night that one of my closest pals at work is pregnant. DH and I were at her wedding in July. We're genuinely pleased for her but of course deep down we wish it was us!


----------



## boboboy

Oh Katie ,I am so so sorry to read your news - I was really hoping you would get a good result    Take care mrs and now that it is a new year and new beginnings you can put 2010 behind.

Briege,  As far as I remember the lower the FSH the better and the higher the AMH is the better - so for example my FSH was 26 and AMH was 0 = bad 

Happy new year to you all XXX


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Everyone hope you are all well and have a happy new year to all of us.
Starting private FET with jan period was looking to see who do i make the bankers draft payable to have i to send one for treatment and 1 for pharmcy are they to same thing.
If anyone can help i will maybe ring them on monday or if anyone knows that would be great


----------



## Katie789

Hi 2angels,

H
Who are you having tx with? Im with origin and just pay it altogether with card (then cross fingers and pray enough in account)!!


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Katie
Im with RFC they only take bankers drafts for drugs and just found out it's cheque or bankers draft for treatment thaks any way. xx


----------



## FitFinn

Gutted for u Katie & ur poor DH.....def take some time to chill out, maybe a nice holiday & see what 2011 brings!!

big hugs xx


----------



## gilly80

happy new year ladies

i haven't posted much since our last TX was cancelled in October, but getting geared up for the rollercoaster to start over again.
I've started taking the pill with the  start of my AF in December and i don't think its agreeing with me at all, I'm a moody anguish cow and i actually feel sorry for my DH as he doesn't know if hes coming or going.

Can anyone help me with probably a very simple question, i have to let the RFC know the date of my January AF, as I'm on the pill do i have to wait for my AF to start or can i go ahead and send the date now.

Many thanks
Gilly 
xxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gilly 

I would give them a ring and ask them. I thot because my af came early by 4 days that i could use that date but the nurse i spoke 2 said no it had to be jans af, raging.

Jillyhen


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hi Girls

rosebud im so sorry i didnt get a chance to thankyou properly last week for your response to my concerns. your message really inspired me and helped me get though a very difficult weekend.

I had a scan on Sunday and the Prof saw 2 on my right and one on my left all of which were 14mm. He was more positive.

HOwever this morning Dr Thraub *(sp?) couldnt find my left ovary at all (it has been very difficult to find everytime this cycle) and said he could only see the 2 on the right which had grown to 20mm so im ready to trigger tonight. HOWEVER he told me that i had a decision to make as to whether or not to proceede with only 2 -3 follicles (if you count the one thats on the ovary playing hide and seek) as he explained not every follicle contains an egg and that they may get NO EGGS or even only ONE out of 3 follicles.

I tried to hold it together. i asked about Reverting to a SIUI given my lack of follies and then part fund another cycle where we pay for the meds and the NHS funds the EC and ET section of it.. but apparently that's not possible .. if we decide not to proceed that is our NHS go over .. so given that I told him there wasn't really an option. I had to go ahead. There is of course another BUT&#8230; I also have to wait until 4pm to get my E2 results as it is really based on them if they let us go ahead even If I say I want to &#8230;&#8230; Im so upset and disappointed <sad face> and cant understand why this is happening to me after I had such a good response on standard meds last time <cry>

Im thinking that the last time I did IVF I had 8-9 follies and 8 eggs so I had a good egg to follicle ratio so I just have to hope that all three contain an egg each.

I guess im hoping that poor responders show up to tell me your tales with only 2-3 follies and how that turned out for them in terms of egg numbers at EC and Embryo number and quality and BFN or BFP&#8230;. please step up <hug>


----------



## Katie789

BJP,

I spoke to you on another thread last week sometime. I had 3 follies but they resulted in 5 eggs - four of which fertilised. Two top grade embies were transferred. Unfortunately we got a bfn on fri but thats just down to luck rather than numbers. I had 8 eggs first time round and only one fertilised so Im a big believer of quality not quantity.

You could have a small number of strong eggs in those follies, all getting lots of your energy. That might be better than lots of follies having to share and maybe not being as strong??

Lots of luck

Katie


----------



## boboboy

Oh BJP, 
What a time you having - you just have to keep going though - and as Katie says you may be lucky and all you need is one   
Very very very best of luck hun
XXX


----------



## Moonbeam08

girls

i just got word from the clinic that they are going ahead with my EC on thursday so i trigger tonight.

they werent going to tell me my E2 level over the phone but i pushed them and they said it is now 1164. they wouldnt put it in perspective for me but from memory i think 800-1000 is a mature egg... does that only mean i have one eggie in there or may be 3 poor eggies if you devide it up between 3 follies?

im so





















right now and hoping you can help with your past experiences







of E2 levels and such things Jude


----------



## cathy2

Hi ladies, i hope ur all keeping well    u probably dont remember me, i havent been on here since my last failed FET in june, we are about to start our last tx with origin. Our review app is on monday and im hoping they start with this AF, we have 3 embies with origin and 3 with RFC, we are hoping to get the ones from RFC moved to origin and hopefully get 2 to blast (anyone have any experience with this at origin). 

I hope u ladies dont mind me jumping back onto this board again, i get great support here    


Take care Cathy xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

BJP you need to calm yourself hun      

I was told i had very few follicles and there were alot that wernt big enough to be mature , in the end i had 14 eggs and me and my recipent got 7 each and we both had 6 mature 
its diff everytime you have tx , my second go i had less eggs but more mature ones , someone told me the less eggs the more mature ones you have , dont give up yet hun , as alot of girls said it only takes one wee one to get BFP and that wee ones prob waiting to for you 
good luck


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Havent been on in a while, needed to get my head around my bfn.

Boboboy how are you doing huni?  

Katie i'm so sorry to read of your bfn, it is devastating to get that news. Sending you big   .

BJP i am        everything will go ok for you and that you will get some lovely wee eggies on thursday. I am sure your head is away at the mo but i am sending you loads of      and          .

Cathy2 hi huni, how are you doing  ? Just wanted to wish you all the best for your upcoming tx, really     this is the one for you.

Gilly usually they want exact dates which means you have to wait til af starts before sending the forms back. Just give them a ring though and see what they say. Good luck.  

Jillyhen how are you doing huni? It sucks that they wouldnt let you start with your last af, hopefully the next one wont be long til it arrives.  

Sweetchilli how are you and baba doing? Hope all is well with you.  

2Angels how are you doing? Wont be long hopefully til you are starting again. Will keep everything crossed for you.      

A big hi to everyone i've missed, thinking of you all.

We are just waiting now on a review date so we can go and get things signed to get our names on the list for FET again using our last 5 embies.

Chat soon.
Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

thanks for the replies will give them a ring tomorrow

Gilly 
xxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies 

i hope you have all been keeping well    it has been quite quiet on here last couple of days i hope you are all ok  

I tried to keep off the internet all day yesterday as i was so dispondant about this cycle and already have it as 'game over'  

I had EC today and luckily we had 2 eggs lurking in there. The Doc (McDreamy) for all you ladies out there who know who im talking about-  did my EC and told me my response might be due to the trauma suffered earlier this year but that they would up my dose from an early stage for any future cycles.  who knows.

DH's sample was better than last time although i have no numbers. 

just have to pray that all goes well in the love lab tonight and we get 2 embies by tomorrow and at least one of those hangs on until Transfer on Sunday. I have to phone for news at 10.10am....     Im not asking for much am i??


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

BJP - thats great you got two nice eggs. My fingers are crossed they will be back where they belong on Sunday   .

Emma, like you we are waiting for our review date. Was told it would be in the next few weeks. Already have my list of questions. And knowing me it'll prob grow by the day by the time the date comes around.  I was looking at the info pack RFC gave us when we had our consultation and it said they have a four month gap between cycles. Origin only wait three and I'm wondering if my ovaries didnt have enough rest between cycles which resulted in fewer eggs even though I was on a higher dose. 

I'm off work this week so have had plenty of time to have a good read over some other threads. I came across one about diet and supplements pre treatment. Lots of other FF are taking Royal Jelly/bee pollen supplements. I liked what I read and ordered some which arrived today. OMG, neared boked when I took it, but am hoping it helps improve my egg quality next time round. Do any of you ladies take it

Hoping all is well with you all xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

BJP great news on the 2 eggies huni, hoping tomorrow brings you good news.      

Katie the waiting is a nightmare. Are you doing a fresh cycle or FET. I have done 2 FETs and am planning to another one. They told me it would take 6-12 weeks for a review date and then for FET the waiting list is 2-3 months. Hopefully  we wont have to wait too long. I have been taking royal jelly and bee propolis for the last 5 months, the bee propolis is gross.....YUCK!!!!!!!! I am running out of vits so i am going to buy marilyn glenvilles multivits for me and DH, fish oil for DH and the vegi version of omega 3 for me and vit C. I also take a spoonful of milled flaxseed. These were mentioned at the fertility info day in nov and i thought it would save us having to take 20 pills a day cos they are supposed to be specifically formulated.

Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Emma,

Another fresh cycle, didnt get any embies first time round and only two last itime so none to freeze. I got apimist which is pollen, royal jelly and propolis (and something else??) all in one. Not the best taste in the world but tomorrow might try and put it on toast. DH and I started taking the Zita west vits three months before the second cycle and I'm convinced they helped with his SC (went from 1mill to 15 mill). Have to take three a day but def worth it. In my eyes if he can produce that amount again he's only 5mill under whats considered a low SC so might increase our slim chances of ttc naturally (a girl can dream).  

Katie


----------



## MissE

Katie really hoping 2011 brings us luck. I know a lot of people who have tried apimist, they all say it doesnt taste the best. That is good that the zita west vits have helped wit your dhs count, hoping the marilyn glenville ones do the same for us. I think you always have to have a bit of hope that it can happen naturally.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

Hope you are well.

Im just waiting on my af to appear so things are a bit quiet at the mo. We are trying to book a wee break away but not sure what to do as we dont know what is around the corner. My sis is due in May so we will prob be back and forward to see the twins etc which in a way im kinda dreading also.

Jillyhen


----------



## Moonbeam08

katie - the waiting around and wondering about treatment is awful. Every clinic differs in what it requires between cycles. I know from my experiences talking with a Glasgow Clinic in the past that they require you only to have a withdrawel bleed and then one natural cycle between treatments so hopefully that will bring you peace of mind with regard to the timing.

also - MissE and I got really good info on supplements from the information day in November from the goddess of supplements herself (Marian Glenville) and like MissE i have a cupboard brimming over with pills but once they are done i am also buying Glenvilles single tablet per day. its pricy but by the time you leave holland and barrett or whereever with 12 different bottle im sure i would be out the same amount.  I also bought some of her Omega 3 and Omega 6 mixture as before i was taking evening primrose which isnt the thing to do apparently !

Jilly - it will be so hard with twinies as its so so hard to be put on that face all the time but i hope the fear you have or the dread is actually worse than the 'doing' if that makes any sense. I was dreading Christmas but the fear of it was actually worse than the day itself. 

AFM - i called the royal this moring- well actually DH did as i was so nervous i couldnt lift the phone. I felt sick to the core with nerves. it was good news so far. Both our eggies fertilised normally. I feel relived that they have done well so far. I know how easiliy the story can change over the next 2 days with drop off rates etc ( we had 7 fertilise last time out of 8 eggs- only 6 made it to day 2 and out of those 6 only 2 were good enough quality (grade b) ) We have to phone the clinic on sunday Morning at 9.30 to see if we have any to transfer. if so then transfer is at 11.

my mum is treating me to a facial this afternoon and to reflexology tomorrow to try and calm my nerves. Im just so relieved that both made it to today and that increases our odds of having one embie to put back by sunday by 50% !


----------



## boboboy

Best of luck BJP , I will be working all weekend so wont get to see how things go until Monday but hope its all good news.

I did Angel Bumps fertility protocl for my last cycle - I was rattlying with tablets but hey anything is worth a go ?  I cannot do links but I think its in the peer support thread.

Hi everyone else hope all doing OK


----------



## Jillyhen

Good luck BJP..

Im ok most of the time, my mums neighbours daugher in law is preg and  she was in on xmas eve between her and my sis chatting about preg i felt the wee pang that it wasnt me and was feeling very sorry for myself.. Maybe im just being selfish..

Hope the rest of you are keeping well. Have yo any snow its been drifting on and off here n its doin my head in lol

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Hey girls,

Nothing much happening with me at the moment. Got our date through for our review. 26 jan so only a couple of weeks to wait.

Emma the apimist isnt great but its only one teaspoon and if take small nibbles its fine.

Jillyhen. Its so difficult being excited for friends and family who are pregnant, some for the second time since we started trying, when all we want is to be in their place. Two of my closest friends announced they were pregnant during my tx in dec. Both of them fell preg within two months of trying. Im genuinely pleased for them but devastated its not me and dreading seeing them with bumps over the next few months. They were my last two buddies who havent yet had babies and the only two who didnt talk babies. Gonna be so hard as that will all change now. 

Anyhow whinge over, hope all is well with you all x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Katie great news that you have a date for review. Fingers crossed you wont have too long to wait itl you can get going again. 
I still havent heard from RFC about a date for review, goodness only knows when it will come through. Glad you are getting on ok with the apimist too, we'll try anything to make this work regardless of how disgusting it is.  

Jillyhen you are not being selfish at all huni. It is so difficult always having to put a brave face on when friends and family make announcements. You are entitled to feel sorry for yourself at times.   Hang in there huni, 2011 is going to be our year.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Katie waiting for a review date isnt pleasent as you know you are stuck in a limbo until it happens so im glad you have it now. I have never had any snowbabies to fall back on and im so pleased that it is an option for you and as it means you wont have too long untill you can get going again. 

Emma- what can i say to you that does the level of support you have given me any justice? eh? no words suffice. did they not give you any indication as to when you might hear from them or how long to wait?  

Jillyhen- we have all been there and know exactly what you are going through so you have no need to call yourself selfish as it is that last thing you are. Allow yourself to feel upset because this is the most horid position we are all in. putting on a face is so difficult and you should commend yourself for having hte strengh to manage it. then just have your cry .
As MissE said you have to 'Hang in there huni, 2011 is going to be our year'.

AFM - i have an internet policeman as a Husband! as such i wasnt allowed on the net yesterday lol. Since we only had 2 eggs and 2 fertilise the clinic advised us to phone them at 9.30am Sunday to see if either survived to make it to ET. Gee that was an awful nights tossing and turning. I swear someone makes the time tick by slower on purpose. Well, the Embryologist told me that she hadnt done a detailed look as she didnt want to keep them out too long but that both survived and one was a 6 cell and the other an 8. From intial inspection she thought the 6 cell looked like a B grade and the 8 like a b plus.

When we arrived at the clinic we were told that the 8 cell was A grade ! wow ! i have never had an A grade before and then my heart sank thinking that they would only do SET but they decided to give the B a chance. I was concerned that it only had 6 cells but was assured that on day 3 they need to see between 6-8 cells so that is ok?

So now despite the dispear and on/off nature of this cycle i am now PUPO with an 8cell grade a and 6 cell grade b on board the mothership.


----------



## IGWIN79

Well done BJP , the grades are really good , i have met alot of girls on here that got preg with a 3 cell grade b 
COngrats on being PUPO


----------



## anniebabe

BJP, let me be the 1st to congratulate you on being _*PUPO*_, and what fantastic grades, you must be soo delighted after what was a real rollercoaster ride through your tx, sending you lots of   and   and of course tons of  babydust.

Now, just try to take it easy for the next 2 wks, easier said eh


----------



## boboboy

BJP, Your lovely embies sound just perfect and of course are in the right spot now so lets hope they are snuggling in as we speak.


----------



## wee emma

jillyhen, let yourself be upset. i didn't cos i felt i didn't deserve to be sad. It then hit me like a train at the end of september and i was like a nut.


----------



## Katie789

Bjp,

Thats great news. My fingers are firmly crossed for you hun. They sound like brilliant little embies! 

Katie


----------



## Mrs_B24

bjp congrats on being pupo!i had two embies left on day three out of four and wasnt told grades but one was 7cells and the other 6cells at time of transfer and the 6celled one had been 4cells when had checked in the morning! and both took! so hope that helps! 
is everyone moving over here now from the other thread


----------



## Mrs_B24

cathy2 i remember you hun!all the best for your upcooming tx 
xxxx


----------



## plusone

BJP great to hear your two are back where they belong. I had a grade b 6 cell and grade c 4 celll transfer almost 4 weeks now and have a BFP so your grade are brill hope all goes well and u get your BFP in two weeks!!!


----------



## sands

Hello ladies.  this is my third cycle and 1st ICSI on private list at RVH.  Down Regulating at the moment with stimms starting near end of Jan.  Have one gorgeous little 4 year old from first IVF.  2nd cycle got a BFP this time last year but MC a day or two after test.  Looking forward to chatting with all previous and new ladies.


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies thankyou so much for your support throughout this difficult cycle and for my PUPO wishes!  i never thought i would get this far!


Mrs B24 and plusone thankyou for telling me about your 6 cell embies (i take it like me there were a day 3 transfer?) its always helpful to hear success stories with similar grades and cell numbers.

Sands - welcome to the group honey! good luck with your forthcoming treatment. you will find a wealth of support here thats for sure. your past success will also inspire us xo

AFM -  busy doing nothing. feet up. Hubby waiting on my hand and foot. this lady of leisure stuff is quite exhausitng. I did a bad thing this morning and looked up my the symptoms i experienced thoughout my 2ww last time. BAd move BJP bad Move


----------



## wee emma

going to phone the internet police on you


----------



## Hartford

Hi All just started stimming yesterday & am still in Dublin manic trying to pack to go to London tomorrow morning. Second time lucky I hope weird going back after having a BFP but has to be done. Anyone else on Day 2 stimms today?


----------



## Moonbeam08

Wee  Emma - what do i have to do to bribe you not to inform on me     

Hart - when i lost Abigail i was so upset going back to the same clinic  for my review as afterall it was the first place i saw her and the memories haunted me. Starting Stimms  again when i should have been delivering her was the worst thing as it all should have been sooooo different  . Im sure you feel the same


----------



## FitFinn

Hi there

Well got my nurses apt through for next Tues 18/01 to collect my drugs & find out how to use them. 

As this is my first time, I don't even know what to ask/expect. Are there side affects? Can I still exercise (running/horse riding)? Will they give me a dated schedule then so I know when EC & ET are likely to be (I realise this maybe a rough estimate)

I'm excited and nervous & too busy in work to really think about it, is that a good thing?

Went to my accupuncture lady yest & have planned to see her once a week throughout my cycle.....

Finally I have been following a low carb diet (eat lots of veg & protein but no starchy carbs/or wholegrains)....is this ok to continue with it throughout the cycle? I figured being overweight can't be beneficial either but don't want to do anything to jeopordise our success. (Lost 21lbs so far, have another 14 to go before BMI is under 25)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks
F


----------



## Sparkleheart

hello everyone!! 

thought it was time i jumped back on here!  i had my first ICSI cycle at origin with prof mcclure in july/august last year which unfortunately resulted in a BFN    . but we are ready now to try again so i thought it would be nice to come back here as the support last time was so helpful.  we are on the short protocol again so had our planning appt today and started my norethisterone tablets to delay my period for scheduling purposes.  will have my first scan on 28th jan to make sure everythings hunky dory and then will start stims that day all being well.  its really weird doin it all again!  bit nervewracking but exciting too.  we have asked for 2 to be put back this time and that should be ok which is good news.  obviously we have to get to that point first!   

i already know a couple of you i think and look forward to getting to know everyone on here and sharing in your journeys.  

Fit Finn, they should give you a schedule at your appt i would think, or before.  is it the RFC? ive never been with them so cant say for sure.  what date are you due to start treatment?  if you are down regulating with the spray i think it can be anywhere between 2-5 weeks or so on that depending on how they are scheduling everyones tx at that time.  i cant tell you too much about it as ive never DR'd but im sure someone else could give u more info.  as far as exercising i would say its ok during DR although i think some people can feel tired and stuff during that.  i personally wouldnt be exercising once on stims as you need all your energy to be going into growing your lovely juicy big eggies!  i would say horse riding would be a no-no anyway but u could ask your doc.  i think light exercise is prob ok in the 2 week wait after a few days of rest maybe.  i imagine my only exercise will involve pressing the remote and lifting my food-filled hand to my mouth!  i seem to be on a crusade to become irelands fattest woman at the mo!  oh and yes i think being busy in work is a good thing as its too easy to think about it all the time if youve nothing to take your mind off it.  as for diet there is a really comprehensive thread on here somewhere about good things to eat/not eat but i really wouldnt know where to find it.  someone on here will hopefully know.  if youve any other questions please ask and i will try and answer them better than i have answered these ones!  

BJP congrats on being PUPO!  i followed your journey last time and was heartbroken for all you went through   .  if anyone deserves a positive end to this cycle its you and i will pray you get that lovely BFP very soon xo

Hi Hartford, you are well on your way!  is it day 3 of stimms today?  are u with the Lister?  good luck!

Jillyhen thats rotten that they wouldnt let u start with this AF!!  oh well time is ticking on and im sure youre jan one will be here in no time   

katie79 i take apimist!  it is rank!!  i have taken it for the last couple of months or so although i dont take it as religiously as i should.  id take anything if it'd help!

sands we should be starting our stimms around the same time fingers x'd.  

wee emma hope you like the acupuncture.  i went last tx and found it very relaxing.  i felt like it helped me mentally as well so whats not to like!

hello to anyone ive missed.  i think id better leave it at that else you'll all fall asleep after reading this!!

xo


----------



## Sparkleheart

i just found this advice on diet, supplements etc which was put together by Minxy, it seems pretty comprehensive, hope it helps.

There is lots of conflicting advise when it comes to what's right or wrong during treatment so best to make your own decisions based on information gathered......some will say one thing, others another to really is down to personal choice for many things. The main thing is to ensure you're taking a good prenatal care supplement such as Sanatogen Pronatal or Pregnacare as these contain everything you need.

Upping protein can be good for encouraging healthy eggs. Although some dairy products and meat can contain hormones/anti biotics etc, it's fine if you have as much organic as possible.

Try to drink at least 2 litres of water a day and 1 litre of milk (preferably organic - skimmed or semi skimmed which have higher protein than full fat). The water helps flush the drugs around your system and keeps you hydrated and helps prevent headaches and OHSS. You should drink this all the way through the treatment cycle....downregging, stimming and 2ww. Water is essential for organ/gland function and cell production....so subsequently hormones and egg production and cell division.

The milk is good for the eggs because of the protein and zinc but also helps go towards preventing OHSS (protein helps this).

Ideally you'd want about 60g of protein in your diet per day.

"Too little protein in your diet can result in a reduced number of eggs. Make sure you have an adequate daily supply of protein"

"A good quality multi-vitamin and mineral supplement (ideally a prenatal supplement) will help your body cope with the demands of IVF. These are namely Vitamin C and E, which enriches the fluid which surrounds and nourishes your eggs. Zinc, which is essential for hormone production. Magnesium and vitamin A, which aid egg production. Selenium and magnesium to improve fertilisation rates. Iron and Co-enzyme Q10, to enrich the womb lining. Vitamins C, E and zinc also help you to repair quickly after the egg retrieval, ready to receive the incoming embryos and B complex will help your body cope with stress"

As well as the protein in milk, which is essential for hormone production (and subsequently healthy eggs !)....it also contains zinc, magnesium, vitamins A, C, E plus B vitamins....all vital in some way or another for egg and hormone production.

Vitamin A in form of betacarotene is fine but avoid too much vit A in form of retinol may cause problems to unborn foetus when pg.

http://www.milk.co.uk/page.aspx?intPageID=70

Another reason why milk can be good when having IVF is because of the calcium, especially if you're on long protocol and downregging. The process of downregging (putting body into temporary menopause) may decrease levels of calcium in your bones (which is why osteoporosis is something menopausal women should be aware of). By ensuring you get a good intake of calcium, this can help alleviate this (obviously you can get calcium from other sources if can't stand milk). As well as good if downregging, if you're prescribed an anticoagulents such as Clexane or Heparin, this may also contribute to decrease in calcium levels.

Other protein sources:

cheese (including cottage cheese, dairylea, philadelphia)
yoghurt
eggs
quinoa
chickpeas (hummous)
lentils
baked beans
baked potatoes
oats/cereal
kidney beans
nuts (including cashew, peanuts, brazils, almonds, pistachio, hazelnuts, walnuts, pecan...peanut butter)
pumpkin seeds
sunflower seeds
flaxseed (linseed) - put on top of cereal
rice
wholewheat
spinach
parsley
broccoli
avocado

Zinc is also good for healthy eggs and is found in milk and eggs amongst other things

Vitamin E is another thing which helps promote healthy eggs and is found in wheatgerm, nuts, seeds

Coenzyme Q10 can help bloodflow to womb and also fertilisation.

Selenium is a good mineral because it's an antioxident it helps promote a healthy womb lining - brazil nuts have the highest level of this, so a handful (about 5 or so) a day is good but there are lots of other food sources for selenium.

Pineapple juice contains a certain amount of selenium which is why it's thought to help with implantation ie helps encourage healthy womb lining. Fresh or pressed pineapple juice is best but "from concentrate" and "not from concentrate" are still fine. It's eating fresh pineapple that should be avoided as it contains an enzyme called Bromelain (contraindicated during pregnancy) which may cause uterine contractions but during processing (canning/juicing) this enzyme is destroyed. Pineapple does contain manganese though which is very beneficial when ttc.

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp

The main thing is to have a healthy balanced diet.

Avoid certain herbal teas such as green tea (as can effect the absorption of folic acid) and any that contain hibiscus (may cause uterine contractions)...as well as caffeine and diet/"sugar free" drinks which contain aspartame.

Avoid certain essential oils/aromatherapy as there are several that should be avoided when ttc and pregnant.

Keep your belly and back covered & warm at all times as this can help encourage follie growth & blood flow to the womb (and hence womb lining). Could try using heated wheatbag or hot water bottle during stimms.

Progesterone is the warming hormone and it's this that makes our temperatures rise following ovulation & it does this to make the womb a warm & hospitable environment....so explains why good to keep warm but not hot.

In Chinese medicine (and acupuncture) they often see fertility problems as relating to bad circulation and "stagnation" (especially the liver) and having what they call a "cold womb" (not literally cold!).....so advise keeping belly, back and feet covered and warm at all times (but no hot water bottle/heated wheatbag etc during 2ww) to aid bloodflow and implantation. You could also try eating "warming" foods...like ginger, beans, grains and vegetables such as mustard greens, winter squash, cabbage and kale. Avoid ice cold drinks, ice cream and foods that are very cold. Foods that nourish blood include fruits such as blackberries, raspberries and grapes, organic meats and poultry and vegetables such as turnips, spinach and dark, leafy greens.

http://www.articlesbase.com/health-articles/overcome-fertility-132-food-classsification-in-traditional-chinese-medicine-tcm-perspective-1122301.html#

After ET you don't want to overheat or raise your temp too much above the bodys "core temp" but you do want to keep belly, back & feet warm & covered....just NOT HOT

It is also a point of view that is supported by fertility specialist Zita West and this is believed in both Eastern European and Chinese cultures...."you can't grow a baby in a cold womb...."

You may start to feel tired and bloated towards the end of stimming...peppermint tea is good for bloatedness but unforunately most of this will be caused by the fluid in the follicles so not an awful lot you can do about it whilst stimming...and if you feel tired then rest/sleep...don't overdo it as your body is using energy in other areas ie womb and ovaries.

Other things you could try are acupuncture, reflexology, hypnotherapy cds, Bachs Rescue Remedy (good for relieving stres)....ssupplements like spirulina and wheatgrass (as high in protein) and also bee products (I always take Apimist during IVF which is a honey with royal jelly, bee pollen and bee propolis ).

http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html

Coenzyme, zinc, selenium etc are all good for healthy sperm too so make sure your DP has plenty of these in his diet

/links


----------



## Mrs_B24

bjp glad to have been of some help hun ! if it eases u even by .0001 % then its worth a million quid! 
glad to be of help hun! 
hrtford hello and welcome all the very best for ur tx hun! 
fit finn hello and welcome to you too hun all the very best for your tx too hun  the way ur talking is completely normal we have all experierended the same thing its completely normal!any advice just ask!i would defo ask ur doc re dieting etc i didnt really change what i ate i just figured isince i gave up smoking and drinking i may as well treat myself to comfort food if i felt like plus the fact that before i found out was havin ds and dd i was like a chimney and out every weekend and eatin junk and it made no difference might i add tho that once i found out i stopped straight away with the drinkin and smoking   ! theres just so much differnt things u dont no what to do! 
sparkle heart hello and welcome back hun i knew i recognised the name!your were a couple of days behind me cycling! i remember now! all the very best hun! realy hope this is your time hun  
a big to everyone else!believe ot or not girls everyday i think of you's and your journeys and hope and  your dreams come true i cant thank yo enough for the support and kind words i recieved in my journey 
icant wait to see more and more bfps! (sorry for getting all corny  just thought u should no that! )  so any lurkers out there dont be shy there is a world of support for u here!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?

Sparkleheart hi again huni. Hoping this tx is more successful for you. Wont be long now til you get going.  

Fitfinn you should definitely get your schedule at your appointment on tuesday. Some people get side effects with DR, i only ever had tiredness and i didnt sleep much when DRing. I think some people get a few hot flushes. Hopefully you will be lucky and wont get too many. I think as sparkleheart says it is ok to exercise during DR but no strenuous exercise during stimms.

BJP how are you getting on?

Jillyhen hope your af hurries up so you can get started.

MrsB hope you and the twinnies are well.

Katie how are you doing huni?

Hartford and sands welcome to the thread, the ladies are lovely.

A big hi to all the other ladies, wee emma, gilly and anyone i've missed. Hope you are all ok.

Well i got my review appointment today, it is for 28th January so that isnt too far away.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

miss e am fine thanks 3delighted you got yo appointment so soon hopefully you wont' be waiting long to get started again sorry short message am on phone its takin some gettin used to 
BIG HUGS TO ALL!


----------



## Moonbeam08

MissE - boy that was fast wasnt it?!??! roll on review to get it out of the way so the next phase can kick off    

Sparkleheart - thankyou for your lovely words of encouragement    i remember you from before and wish you every success with this cycle.    The post you put up for FF was very informative ! well done you   

FF - welcome to the board. I am a keen rider and have been since i was 11. I didnt ride at all from the moment i started Stimms until after i got a result with any of my IUI's or IVF. YOu will find that your ovaries are quite full and it would be very uncomfortable to ride. anything more than a gentle walk is not advised as the ovaries are at risk of torsion.

During my cycle i just made sure my diet was balanced but weighted towards extra protein, drank my water and milk, kept my tummy warm and tried to remember to take my multi vit

AFM - feeling a bit low. feeling nothing so equating that with im in the running for  a BFN.


----------



## boboboy

Oh nice to find fellow riders - i had not sat in my very very fat horse in about 2 years i would say - he was always on the larger side but now he is too fat even though there isnt a blade of grass in the fields !! I will hopefully get back to it but not as competitive as I used to - I think I will become a happy hacker !!!
Do any of you compete ?
I do some hunting and eventing.


----------



## Moonbeam08

bob - you are sooo lucky to have your own steed. I have never been so lucky despite being married to a vet ( you would think it would have its perks) I volunteered at stables everywhere to muck out etc in my youth to get the chance to exercise ponies etc. I was very fortunate when i was growing up to have access to a pony who i loved dearly. it belonged to my brothers best friend and he out grew her and i never got any bigger so for the guts of 8 years i looked after her and exercised her.. she was mine in all but name... unfortuntately she passed away at a grand old age from throat cancer a few years ago. I was devastated. 

the only access i have had since was to return to riding school and beg hubby to ask around if anyone has a steed in need of a trot, canter or jump lol ! im a social rider although have attended many 3 day events in my time as groom and bucket carrier lol 

Hubby does vet at balmoral show every year and i love it when i get so close to the international riders etc

if you are ever in the need of someone to exercise your loved one you dont have to look any further


----------



## boboboy

BJP - I have 3 in need of exercise so come down to Cavan any time and hop up !!!!  Miles of quiet country roads for hacking !!!


----------



## IGWIN79

boboboy bring them up tp me and ill exercise them for ya       i miss my riding   
i did alot of showjumping and competeing , havent done it in 2 years but will be bak to it as soon as baby comes 
its amazing how unfit you get when you havent been on a horse for  a while lol


----------



## Moonbeam08

BOB - i will take you up on that anytime..  thankyou for your v v kind offer   cavan isnt that far away   ! But hopefully not for another 9 months lol   . 
still feeling a bit low about lack of twinges or anything


----------



## Moonbeam08

BOB - i will take you up on that anytime..  thankyou for your v v kind offer   cavan isnt that far away   ! But hopefully not for another 9 months lol   . 

sweet chilli - we can take one each and Bob will have a cuppa ready for us on our return


afm IM still feeling a bit low about lack of twinges or anything   Just back from acupuncture and they told me that most ladies first indication that they are preg is a missing period so they arent aware of 'feelings or twinges' so not to worry ... difficult not to though isnt it?


----------



## boboboy

BJP,
I had nothing - zero symptoms so dont fret - its just that I am a serial pee stick addict that I found out early , compared to the last time I was pregnant I had nothing - no sore boobs  - nothing.  
So dont worry XXX


----------



## Katie789

Hi ladies,

Boboboy - I've just noticed your signature. TWINS!!! I'm so pleased for you. Haven't been on for a few days as am back at work so getting used to the early starts again. Its amazing how quickly the brain gets used to not working when off work for a few weeks. Ive asked about a million questions in work even though Ive been there for years.

Not a lot happening with me really. Just trying to put a brave face on when my two preg buddies call round, and hope that next treatment works for us. 

Sparkleheart - does taking the apimist get any easier?? I'm heaving with it every morning - although on the plus side its really put me off sweet things which cant be bad as I polished off three tins of sweets over Christmas by myself. 

Emma - our reviews are only a couple of days apart. we could be cycling together again next time. It depends on how long the want me to wait as this will be another fresh cycle for me. 

Jude - its sooo hard not to spend all day symptom spotting. My fingers are crossed for you and am sending you some   .

Hope everyone else is keeping well xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

I wsa just wondering if anyone starting on Jans af has been up in the rfc and got their drugs. Im waiting impatiently which should be here on the 25th but having cramps at the min.

Boboboy congrats on the twins i didnt realise, my sis is having twins in May so there is a bit of excitement in our house.
Hopr you are keeping well.

Jillyhen


----------



## Sparty

Sparkleheart glad to see you back - hope everything is going well for you and all the very best for the next tx   

MissE glad to see you have a date for your review, will you do FET again or a fresh cycle?

BJP congratulations on being PUPO, hope your resting up - sending you       and       

hi to everyone else, how come the last cycle thread is still open? it seems strange having 2


----------



## Moonbeam08

sparty - lovely to hear from you. I remember your tx cycle when i was pregnant with Abigail   glad to see you are doing so well honey   

its very quiet over here.. i think it is time the old cycle budies thread was put to rest and everyone jump ship.. its nice over here ladies.. we dont bite and can bribe you with sticky buns


----------



## Jillyhen

Ooh BJP

Dont mention sticky buns, after the morning I have had one of them would go down a treat!! 

The board is very quiet at the minute.

Jillyhen


----------



## boboboy

Hey how come I didnt get a bun ?  Can I also have a nice coffee ?
Oh hang on change all that to camomile tea and a banana - sad but true its the only thing I can keep donw - not that I am complaining !!!


----------



## MrsJC_

Hi jillyhen,  I started treatment on day 21 of dec af but if its any help i went up on the 7th of jan to the rfc and started sprays the next day! Any questions you have i would be more than happy to answer if i no them   .. Ox


----------



## Sparkleheart

it is very quiet on here isnt it?!  we need to get this thread goin a wee bit girlies!  

im still just on my norethisterone and will be until the 23rd.  its much better this time tho without the metformin, i just feel normal.  hopefully i'll have a better time on the injections as well now as last time had to double my dose of metformin when i started injections so just felt rotten.  

sparty good to hear from u and to see u are so far along!  time flies doesnt it!  

jillyhen if RFC are anything like Origin then you will prob not get your drugs until youre just about to start them like Julie Ox said.  my day 21 was 12jan and we had our planning appt to get drugs that day!  

julie Ox how long are u on the spray for?  we might be on stimms around the same time maybe.  

katie umm the apimist continues to retain that rankness im afraid!  i wish it would put me off sweet stuff!  i have been bad and not taken mine for a few days, sometimes i just cant face it!  plus theres not much left and i dont really wanna order another jar so think am gonna ration it and leave as much as poss for when im on stimms.  

BJP how u keeping?  are u feeling any more positive?  dont worry about not feeling anything, everyone is so different, you never know whats going on in there!!  i'll bet u theres 2 wee yummy little embies making themselves comfy in there!

missE thats good your review is soon.  is it the private list for FET you'll be getting back on?  i hope it isnt too long for u.  Origin are just starting to do natural FETs i think.  we wanted to do that but at the time they were only just startin to think about it so we decided to go with a fresh cycle.  will u have to go on the pill and all again?  fingers crossed it comes around soon for u.  

hello to everyone else and if theres anyone lurking about, drop in and say hi, the support is great here!

xo


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, thought i would jump on this thread with my good news, i have been posting on the Sep/Oct/Nov thread up until now but the promise of a sticky bun was toooo much temptation so here i am   

I had my 7 week scan today in the RFC and am delighted to say i have one healthy baby on board, we are both sooo delighted and cant believe how lucky we are.

For anyone just starting out on this treatment rolllercoaster i hope my experience can give you some hope that it can and does work, i have had 2 cycles of icsi with the RFC and my 1st cycle resulted in a BFP and my DD was born in Aug 2008 and now with my 2nd cycle i got my 2nd BFP and my due date for baby no.2 is the 1st September, i know we are so lucky to have our 2 cycles work but it proves that it can and does happen, so keep the faith and good luck to all with tx coming up this year


----------



## Moonbeam08

Annie - thankyou for sharing   a bit of good news is always good to hear. The viability scan is the scariest yet most amazing thing. How did you find the 3 week wait for it? i was out of my head during that time and couldnt settle as needed reassurance. 

the promise of sticky buns seems to be working. IM GONNA HAVE TO ENLIST MISSE'S HELP AS SHE IS THE MASTER BAKER..  time to put in your requests lol.. i will have a chocolate covered sticky marsbar rice crispie thingy   

all is still quiet over here. Restling with my conscience whether to test on thursday or not as im guessing that would be time enough for trigger to get out of system etc. My tigger was 13 days ago .. surely it would be gone already? Mind you i would have to get past DH to get to pee sticks


----------



## boboboy

Oh can I have a caramel square please and a blueberry muffin and a slice of chocolate cake !  Not being greedy or anything but since you asked !


----------



## Moonbeam08

MissE - i hope you have your pad out and taking down the sticky bun orders


----------



## macker1

hey girls

i was on this site during my last cycle and found it a great support...so after getting a negative result  and time im  back and ready to go again.. im just home from the hari unit after pre period scan with meds.  last time i did the short cycle but this time on long cycle, ive never down regged before and looking for some tips also i took time off work last cycle whuch was great but dont know what is recommended during the nasal sprays..is this cycle a lot harder than a short protocol?? any advice would be great x


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls

Im not fussy what buns i like i would take any lol


----------



## Ermitrude

Hey girls

Loving all the sticky bun chat - have been lurking as won't be cycling till mid to the end of feb but thought i'd join ye all the same.

Macker the long protocol is fine, you won't need anytime off for the sniffer, all they'll do is bring you in for a baseline scan in about 10 days and assuming your ovaries are quiet and your lining thin they'll start you on stimms.  After that its pretty much the same with you taking a reduced amount of the sniffer to stop ov.  I assume you're in Dublin if you're with Hari??  I'm with Sims.

Some of you girls i know already -   MissE and some of you i know from reading your posts!!  Really hope we all have positive outcomes this time round.

AFM this will be my 3rd fresh ivf cycle - you can see from my signature that life has gotten pretty complicated since we lost my ds, but i'm one determined bunny and infertility is not going to get the better of me.  I will have another baby and pg get to leave hospital with a healthy baba - there's no one going to tell me otherwise!!  You'll all think i'm nuts now     , maybe slightly but very determined!!

Ermi


----------



## anniebabe

BJP i found the 3 week wait far harder this time round and it seemed to take forever, felt more like 3 months than 3 weeks, but at least the scan showed that dreams can come true and our little baba is growing stronger day by day    When is your OTD, i dont blame you being tempted to test early, i did, my OTD was boxing day and i tested on xmas eve and got my lovely BFP, cant wait to hear how you get on     

As for the sticky buns, i am not a bit fussy either, altho i am very partial to the gorgeous cupcakes about at the mo, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Hi Ermitrude, glad to hear you will be jumping on the cycle train again soon, hope you are well   

Hi to the other lovely ladies on this thread x


----------



## MrsJC_

Hi sparkleheart, I start stimms on 4th of feb and take my spray until my last injection i think this will be on the 15th feb as thats the day after my last scan and have been told not to take it until after the scan! When do you start yours? Ox

Good luck to everyone whos starting soon or has already started.  .. Ox


----------



## Katie789

Hey girls,

This thread is speeding up a bit! Obviously my cycles over and am in limbo but will keep popping on to see how you are all doing and offer any support I can. 

Just over a week to wait til our review and we get an idea of when we can get back on the treatment bus.

Hope things are good with you all x


----------



## MissE

Hello ladies, how are you all. It is starting to get busy now.

BJP i see you are out there drumming up business for me  . One of these days my baking business idea will get off the ground. You missed my chocolate brownies at the meeting last week. Hope you are hanging in there.

Katie like you i am in limbo but will just keep popping in to chat if that is ok with the other ladies. Wont be long now til your review. have you decided if you want to start again or wait for a bit. 

Julie hope all goes well with this tx for you.    

Annie hello again huni, congrats on your scan. Great news. 

Ermitrude hello lovely lady, how are you doing? Love the attitude, think i'll adopt that myself. 

Jilly rfc are a bit slow so dont be surprised if it you only get an appointment just as you are supposed to start.  Hope you are ok huni.

Macker welcome back huni, how have you been? 

Boboboy hope you and the babas are doing ok. 

Sparkleheart how are you huni. Yes it is the private FET list with rfc, which lst time i checked was 2-3 months   . I will probably have to go back on the pill again cos i have to do medicated cos my cycles are so irregular. This will use up the last of my frosties so hoping FET number 3 is lucky. 

Sparty how are you huni, so glad you and the little one are doing so well. 

Right ladies i have my pen and notepad out ready for your orders.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Emma

Love the pics im now tasting a cappucino and a big slab of cake yum yum!!

I have a crampy belly and sore boobs so i wish my af will arrive i shoulve been hoping to have started by this stage but my body let me down.. Typical

So im now in limbo land till she rears her ugly head


----------



## boboboy

Emma - you big tease !!!!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Girls - I am now starving all this talk of BUNS      


MissE - Oooohhhhhhh  chocolate cake  PLEASE


----------



## FitFinn

Evening ladies

Well tomorrow is drug collection day....for ur ref Jillyhen, u will prob find that once ur period arrrives u will then spend next 20 days a drag, thats the way it was for me...my AF was 8 days late (typical!) then i've spent last 20 days wishing my life away! Tomorrow I collect my drugs & apparently start them on Wednesday.... quite excited now although realise nothing too major will happen for a while!

BJP2008, Boboboy & Sweetchilli..... awesome to hear of other keen riders...I exercise a couple of horses for friends when they are busy....at times it could be as much as 3 times a week although recently I've been so busy with work I haven't had time. I only hack them. The older horse Paddy is just hacked anyway & the youngster Bri will be an event horse, but is v young, so his owner does all  the training & I just take him hacking along the lanes. I had my own when I was younger (events, hunting, dressage etc) then had a 10yr break from it so confidence has definitely decreased....but I still love the fresh air, smell of hoof oil & sileage! Will miss not being able to ride at all once stimming starts!

Thanks for everyone who has commented on my previous post, esp to offer advice (I've printed off the nutritional bits!) and support. All of my friends have got pregnant naturally, some with little or no effort so I don't like to bleat onto them about my woes... 

Anyway will let you know how next few days go

Fingers crossed for us all....x


----------



## Moonbeam08

FitFinn - you will miss your riding. I was the same after a couple of years break. I dont know what it is but i think as you get older you are more easily shaken and a bit more wary.. when i was a wee un i would have jumped anything in front of me.. now i look and weigh up my options lol  

Emma- your cakes are indeed tempting us all and I may just salivate all over my puter while typing this..

AFM - i nearly caved this morning and tried to fight DH for a First Response  as i woke in the night to a really heavy feeling (always like before AF) i was so scared to go to the loo and i guess wanted the chance to at least test before she comes.    she would be due on Friday as thats 15 days past EC but i know some of us and its likely that i may not get as far as test day... DH doesnt want to risk early testing for fear of false postives (left over trigger) or false negatives. i know he is right but he is taking his job as gardian of the pee sticks a bit too seriously. I tried to reason that if i had a day 2 transfer instead of day 3 then i would be allowed to test on Saturday so im only 4 days early which is within First response limits... but he was having none of it


----------



## sands

Hey Girls sorry i've been quiet.  Wrking and down-regulating is taking its toll.  I am wrecked and have loads of side effects from the spray.  Should i ring RFC?  Due my first scan friday week and starting injections on 24th.  Think i'm too knackered for all this.


----------



## rosy-v

Hello there
I am new to this whole forum thing, was hoping I could join?

I am on my first cycle of ICSI, attending the Merrion Fertility Clinic in Dublin.
Am now Day 6 of stimulation with Puregon- feeling absolutely awful!
Has anyone else had awful diarrhoea while on Puregon injections?

Best of luck to you all

Roisin.


----------



## madeinbelfast

Hi girlies

I'm new too & on my IVF #2 with Friday 21/1/11 testing date - so nervous & emotional wreck.

Anyone else testing this week?

x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Rosy v hello and welcome all best for tx i assume you are on short awake with pureogon
i cannot say forsure if i did but if your wmppdd ask your clinic i sure it nothing all them drugs play havoc with your system!
mer ion all the best for testing hun hope your dream comes true!
the ladies here are a fab help! 
how is everyone else gettin on bjp hope your hanging in there and you get your bfp 
big hi to everyone else x


----------



## gilly80

hi ladies

its been a while since i last posted but was in limbo with nothing happening but AF arrived yesterday so the letter has been posted to the royal and it's back to limbo land for me until they call me for my drugs appointment.

Still not feeling positive about this cycle and not really sure why.

Hope everyone else is feeling good 

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Madeinbelfast , good luck hun i know how hard the 2ww is , have you tryed the 2ww thread you prob find others testing around your time      


gilly , i can understand why your not feeling positive you didnt have a good experince last time , try and remember every tx is different and i hope all goes well for you


----------



## Moonbeam08

madeinbelfast -   i hope you are holding out better than i am sweetie    i wish you every success.. have you been tempted for early sneaky test? im so close to caving in... my test date is officailly sunday but since a day 2 transfer can test on saturday im thinking saturday  but i suspect i will test Friday thus it will give me a couple of days before going back to work to get my head around it.... im undecided


----------



## madeinbelfast

BJP2008 - Yes we've been tempted to test early as we also had two day 2 embies but DH & I decided again tonight to just wait until Friday morning.

I've acupuncture tomorrow so I'm hoping for a restful sleep & then results.

I also had a counselling session yesterday as I had extreme highs & lows throughout the 2ww.

Good luck & keep in touch.

x


----------



## Moonbeam08

this 2ww has been awful.. more so because im petrified of either result .. scared of it being positive and scared of how much it will hurt if its negative.

DH said to me is it not better to be Pregnant and Petrified than not pregnant at all... well i can see the rationale in that so i gotta hope for good news.

I might join you tomorrow in testing. I think i did well to hold off this morning.. DH wants me to wait until Saturday so we shall see what happens.. 

im so scared i keep knicker checking as i just fear AF is going to get me before i get the chance to Poas

good luck MiB


----------



## boboboy

Very best of luck for tomorrow girls I really hope your dreams come true XXXX


----------



## Moonbeam08

I have made a decision 15 minutes ago that i have had enough of WONDERING. Its doing me no good. 


Im going to test tomorrow morning   

I figure that i am either   OR im not   and there is nothing i can do about it so i would just rather know one way or the other. i suppose a few extra      wouldnt go amiss though.

im not confident as i have no twinges or symptoms but i want to get this over with now.. i would be testing on dpt 12 but embie day 15 (day 3 transfer) so i dont think its too early.

i actually feel sick now i have made the decision


----------



## Jillyhen

Good luck girls will    for you

Jillyhen


----------



## FitFinn

oh good luck!! i'm really really praying & hoping & wishing that it is a BFP for you all!!!

i'm on day 2 of sniffing and so far so good.... just bought meself some pineapple juice & some books as planning on chilling out some over next few weeks... stimming starts 04/02 if schedule goes to plan. Crazy to think that by 19/02 i could be PUPO...!!!

Thinkin of u all as always 

x


----------



## Katie789

Good luck BJP and MiB, I really really hope you both get your BFP, will be thinking of you both in the morning xx

FF - while the days seem like weeks at times, the whole process flies in. I cant believe I started my recent treatment exactly two months ago. You are just right to chill out and relax - I dont know how you can drink the pineapple juice though. I tried but it was so so sweet!! I preferred to eat a handful of brazil nuts a day instead as they are a great source of the selenium. 

JH - another day closer. it really will only be a few weeks.

BBboy - how are you keeping? Well I hope.

Gilly, Rosy and sands - good luck to you all.

Chat soon, Katie xxx


----------



## madeinbelfast

Thanks for all of your support.  I'll keep you posted.

BJB - 

I thought that I had it rough this summer but your story was so sad, best of luck for tomorrow.

I keep checking for AF too & hope I get to test before I get a show.  

x


----------



## Moonbeam08

thanks for your support ladies.  

im truely petrified  . I dont remember the last 2ww being anywhere near as bad as this one  .

mib - im the same... evertime i go to the loo im knicker checking. We all have hard times and i just hope the future is better for all of us


----------



## Hopeful NI

Just wanted to pop on and wish BJP & MadeinBelfast good luck for testing tomorrow


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

BJP and madeinbelfast really hoping it is good news tomorrow.     Wishing you both all the luck in the world.

Boboboy how are you and the twingles doing?

Katie how are you doing huni, not long til review now. I got some of my marilyn glenville supplements today, hopefully the rest will arrive in the next day or so.

FF hope the sniffing continues to go well, the time wont be long flying by.

Jillyhen hopefully you wont be waiting too much longer to get started.

Hopeful huni hope you and the little one are well. 

Gilly, rosey, sands and anyone i've missed   .

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

just a quick 1 to wish bjp and madeinbelfast good luck for testing tomorrow

gilly xxxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

AFM - woke up at 4am and felt heaviness and dullness which is what i get the morning AF arrives and she normally makes an appearance during my morning pee  . i lay there awake and aware of the feelings for 2 hours befoer drifting back off to sleep. 

I was too worried to get up incase i saw her. 

I just POAS ( well i collected the Pee, completed the pee and watch for AF before unwrapping my first response) AF didnt appear so there i sat in the cold loo fiddling with pee sticks and counting seconds and watching my watch for when 3 minutes would have been up... i didnt need to watch my watch as almost immediately those magic 2 lines appeared. I got a   

Dh is away to work in shock and disbelief but secretly on  

I feel so grateful to have the opportunity to get this far and i know it sounds ungrateful and i dont mean it too as i know everyone would give anything they could to see 2 lines. I am excited but im not on    like i should be... i think fear is keeping me on cloud 6... one day at a time BJP and maybe i will clambor my way up there bit by bit.


----------



## Katie789

Bjp,

Your anxieties are understandable, but dreams can and do come true. Congratulations!!! 

Katie


----------



## mollycat

congratulations BJP....


----------



## IGWIN79

Congrat BJP on your BFP , whhohhoooooo   

its understandable your scared i was to and still am , hang in there hun      

marie i hope you to got your wish this morning


----------



## Moonbeam08

is there anyway to shake those fears.. even just a wee bit? 

ps how do the royal date you.. going by my own system that i used the last time im 4 plus 1 since i counted EC as day zero (6th January) but when i was expecting Abigail the Royal seemed to count the drug free day before EC (day after trigger shot) as day zero with EC being day 1 whcih in effect would put me at 4 plus 2  - not that it matters one little bit but im interested in how they worked it out fo you and others xoxo


----------



## IGWIN79

bjp you just have to take one day at a time , i think that anyone who has had a loss is always scared

as for dating your preg , if you go onto the due date calender on ff you can work it out there but its worked out 2 weeks before ec 
so my ec was on the 8 sep so my start date is 25 aug , does that make sence


----------



## Moonbeam08

got it sussed.. ta SW


----------



## Jillyhen

Congrats BJP so chuffed for you both xx

Jilyhen


----------



## Hopeful NI

BJP

It is understandable to be nervous, just take one day at a time and treat it as another day closer to holding a beautiful baby


----------



## Sparty

BJP totally delighted for you and DH, as the others girls have said you just have to take it one day at a time. Sending you lots of       for a easy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## FitFinn

Whoop Whoop! 

Thats amazing. I was leaving a client a voicemail when I read ur post & despite not knowing u really, I was so excited I let out a little squeak & a yipppeee! 

Client is now going to think I'm clearly mental!!!

So freaking delighted for u.....


----------



## boboboy

Oh BJP I am so so delighted for you !!!!  Big big hugs and kisses !!!!

And as the others have said just take one day at a time - I think after going through so much to ge here we cannot relax - I know until I actually had the girls in my arms I didnt believe it.

Give yourself targets to hit - I will make it to my 7 week scan - I will make it to 12 weeks - etc thats how I got by.

So happy for you XXX


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ladies - i am just back home after going out for LUNCH ! Dont tell DH now will you lol 

i wanted to thankyou all for your advise, support and encouragement. Its such early days but eveyone has to start somewhere right?

I have been trying to work out what to do about work.. i took the last 2 weeks off on annual leave and will be taking annual leave on monday as i have to use it up before end of jan so that worked out well. 

When i got BFP last time i took off until my viability scan to give Abigail the best chance of letting my body have to concentrate on doing nothing but work for her. Then of course i got seriously ill, had emergency surgery, just recovered from that and then Lost ABigail. So basically i know i only have about 40-45 days sick leave i can take this year before im on half pay.. 

Ideally i would love to take the time off and do the same again since this BFP is so very precious but im scared to use the leave now in case i need it later in the pregnancy but on the other hand im also scared to go back too soon at this crucial stage as i know if something went wrong and i went back to work too early ( would like to give a heartbeat a chance to establish) and i lost the baby i would never forgive myself that i didnt rest. 

if i took off i think all i would need would be 9 days... as i have leave to cover the rest.

I wasnt going to take off and now im not so sure ... what are your thoughts?


----------



## madeinbelfast

BJP - I've some good news too, I'm PG - got a BFP this morning.

I'm delighted, shattered from the lack of sleep last night (pre & post OTD) & hoping to see a heartbeat at the 1st scan in 3 weeks.

Fingers crossed, & thanks for your support & +ve vibes.

Would you think of having a counselling or acupuncture session (or both) on Monday to help you emotionally and to make plans for the next few weeks?

I'd my EC on 5/1 & ET on 7/1 so we're really close in dates.  

I returned to work on 11/1 & have tried to keep the stress down, working does make the weeks go by but you will know what is right for you.

Good luck & keep in touch. x


----------



## Moonbeam08

MIB - i cant get the smilies to work and i tried pom poms and dancing bananas and everything for you as well. That is amazing news.. I was starting to worry when i didnt hear from you. 

im glad to see you are sooooo positive in your outlook and i wish i could do that as well.... i should look forward to a 7 week scan but the last time i had an Empty sac along side abigail and i know that they produce HCG as well so i already have myself convinced i may not see a heartbeat. Frig sake.. i really need to try and think like you and look FORWARD. 

I did go to councilling on the run up to IVF and all the way though my IVF until stimms as i was struggling with the whole process. 

I think i might make an appointment again with the councillor who was so lovely as she might help with my fears...


----------



## boboboy

OMG - more good news !!!!  Huge congrats MIB !!!!

Now regarding takng time of work - its only work - dont do anything you would regret - I finished at work when I was admited to hospital at 10 weeks and stayed of until I was due back after maternity leave.  Its really not worth it - its only a job - this is your baby - now which is more important to you ?  Yes money was tight but it was worth it to be at home and grow my babies and not have to worry about work.  Trust yourself and do whats right for you.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

BJP i know i have been in touch already but just wanted to say congrats to you again huni.            Just try to take one day at a time and as far as work goes do what is right for you and the little one(s).

Madeinbelfast congrats to you too huni, delighted that we have had a good start to this thread. Long may it continue. Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy.                    

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing ok.

Emma xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening girls

Madeinbelfast big congrats to you huni.

BJP big congrats to you too pet, I can understand your anxiety - I know whenever i get pg again I won't rest easy until I leave the hospital with a baby after all that happened with my ds.  But what i will say is that every pregnancy is different and you have to do what's best for you and babs - so if that's taking 9 days off, then do that - if you feel its what you want/need to do, otherwise you'll be constantly tormenting yourself about it.  Take it easy pet. xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all
huge. congratulations to bjp2008 and mib. on your bfps! 
bjp. i would do what feels right for you hun. its only. work i dont work but even i didn't do anything. strenuous. since i got pregnant this time if i get carried away wit cleaning esp now dh. goes mad. but. definitely in first trimester take it as. easy as you can. x x x x
really fabulous news. take everyday as it comes 
big hi to everyone else hope you all keeping well! x x x o


----------



## Hopeful NI

MadeinBelfast. Oh such GOOD News today


BJP - Do what you feel is right for you, as the other girls have said it is only work.


----------



## mollycat

madeinbelfast congratulations....   

its good to see such good news on the thread.. way to go girls x


----------



## sands

answered prayers for bjp and maiden.  congrats u too.  take care and take it easy


----------



## irishbird

Just wanted to say congrats to BJP 2008 and Made in Belfast on your much hoped for BFP's!  Hope the time flies for you until you reach your scans and try to stay positive.  I know after my experience the last time that I am dreading my scan in case I get the same news again and I personally felt that being at work has helped take my mind off things and helped the time go in quicker but everyone is different and you should do whatever feels right for you.  Sending you both lots of postive thoughts for the next few weeks .


----------



## madeinbelfast

Thanks a million everyone, fingers crossed for scan - just waiting on the letter to arrive but DH & I hope it will be before Valentine's day! Such romantics!!

x


----------



## sands

oh girls due to start injecting tomorrow and have that rotten flu.  feel just dreadful.  should i keep going?    hubbie n i joust arguig like mad.  not a bit happy or excited.  its not a great way to be when trying for bfp.


----------



## IGWIN79

Sands just try and keep up some PMA , the flu shouldnt affect it , and if your worried phone your clinic , i had a bad flu through the 2ww and got a BFP , hang in there  hun , i know its hard when your feeling miserable 
try and make sometime for you and DH too, i found i nice cheap night in a hotel or B&B helped the both of us relax and give us time to talk about things , we done that right through tx and it helps to get away even if its only down the road lol
loads of luck and hugs  hun


----------



## MissE

Sands sorry to hear you arent feeling good, try to keep up some PMA huni and as sweetchilli says make some time for you and DH just to relax during tx. Sending you big hugs.      

Sweetchilli how are you doing huni? Love the piccie.  

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies

it hasnt been a good weekend in BJP's household.  

Instead of ACCEPTING the strong postive as gospel on Friday i tested again on saturday and sunday and found the lines were taking longer to show up and have not got any darker.. in fact if anything they are fainter.    (FMU everytime, same test brand (First Response)

I havent bled (yet) and have not had any cramps... (yet) but i fear im just waiting on an early Miscarriage. 

I did the official test on sunday out of obligation and it did come up positive so i have sent my form back as saying 'Pregnant'. However in the light of the lines getting fainter im not hopeful that my baby(s) will be with me long enough to even see them.

DH told me that every test was a postitive and i know that, he told me that they arent meant to tell you whether your HCG levels are rising or falling.. just presence or absence and i KNOW THAT but i know when i was expecting Abigail they got darker everyday hense I feel im just waiting to bleed. 

I went to my local clinic this morning and the nurses agreed to run beta HCG. SHe told me that todays figure wont mean anything as the range for early pregnancy is so large but that they will use the result as a benchmark to compare the result in 48hours time... i suspect my levels are low and falling.. thats an educated guess.

im in bits and havent slept all weekend. Going to try get some shut eye before the clinic phones with my result (late morning- lunchtime)

   

sorry for no personals


----------



## IGWIN79

BJP , try and stay away from peasticks hun , they mess with your head something serioous 
all sticks are differnet even if they are the same brand , mine were all different and the digital was not riseing at all so i thought the worst was convinced i was going to have a miscarraige again , but look at were i am now 
your going to be having a hard time worrying with this preg after what you went through last time , try and think of wee peanut in there , he or she is hanging in there      
loads of love and big hugs hun


----------



## boboboy

BJP,
Totally agree with Sweet , I got a mixture of lines with each brand - FR was the worst for me , CB was bad too - the only ones getting a stronger line were the cheapy internet ones.
But you have done the right thing - the only way to tell for sure and to rest you nerves is to get the blood tests done .
Stay strong mrs we are all routing for you XXX


----------



## Mrs_B24

bjp try and relax hun when i was pregnant with dd i was a week late and did a test and first was barely positive i had to turn it in the light and second one was lighter again in fact it looked like a negative. after i got a kick in the stomach the next day and went to hospital there tests were barely showing it also and i was 8 days late at that stage oh and the very very first test i did was one day late and was clear blue and that very clearly was a negative. and she turned out fine, so relax hun EVERY pg is different. even symptom wise etc its very different. cramps etc !
really hope everythignis alright hun! 
and listen to ur dh hun! he is right they are still positives! 

sending you lots of BIG HUGS! 
XXXX


----------



## sands

BJP move away from the sticks and tests pet. i did eactly the same last cycle and wrecked my head. try to take ur mind off what might be. fill it with something nic that makes u feel good. family, friends a good movie. i always think of our situation as the garvaghy road. my hubbie is local and i'm from down south. with his sperm and my eggs there's no surrender and no getting through. hope it made u at least smirk!!!!  praying for u.


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ladies

I'm mentally and physically exhausted. 

Apparently the hcg levels vary wildly and the nurse wouldnt comment on my level being good bad or ugly as she said its not the number that counts but the doubling or rising trend as such Wednesday will give me a clearer picture of whats going on.

I didnt sleep this morning as planned. I couldnt. I havent slept properly since waiting to test last week.

When the nurse called she told me my level came back at 411.
I was expecting a very low number so in a sense im a bit more relieved but yet i know the confirmation of the picture wont come until wednesday.

surely it wouldn't have got to 411 without doubling reasonably well until now     

It was higher with Abigail at this stage - i was tested on embie day 14 and 16 and 19 and it rose from 156 to 460 on day 16 to 1599 on day 19 but then the vanishing twin would have pushed it up more I'm guessing   (today is day 18 and its 411)

I know its no guarantee that everything is ok but at least im feeling its a step in the right direction.


----------



## madeinbelfast

BJP - Please keep your chin up & be hopeful for a +ve outcome.  Did you consider counselling or acupuncture?

Thinking about you

x


----------



## Moonbeam08

MIB - there is NO WAY im gonna make it throught this supposedly 'happy time' and i know it is a happy time but for those of us who have been here before and still dont have a baby in our arms i think you know what i mean by putting it in '....'

I am going to go back to my fertility councillor as she really helped me prepare for Tx this time and my hour fortnight with her was invaluable.

she helps me take control of my thoughts.. for now i just want to get to wednesday

sorry for lack of personals but my eyes are so tired and stingy i cant keep up or type well today

I posted my form off to the RVH today after i got my bloods back. something i wasnt prepared to even contimplate doing yesterday..  one step at a time eh


----------



## IGWIN79

Bjp they are good numbers hun , could be two implanted    , hope once you get the next set back you can start to relax just a little bit , a counceller sounds good hun


----------



## Moonbeam08

Sands - how are the jabs going hun? they arent that bad really and i actually enjoyed them if thats the right word as they made my DR symptoms clear up and 'normalised' me lol

Sweet - MRSB - BoB -Sands - thanks for holding my paw .. it has helped me get through a difficult day.. the test result tomorrow should be through by lunchtime.. i keep telling myself my levels cant have got to 411 by decreasing so they must be going up - i just hope at the right rate (praying)


----------



## Mrs_B24

bjp all the best for tomorrow hun! im sure everything will be absolutely fine hun! thinking of you! 
xxxx


----------



## wee emma

bjp -


----------



## Jillyhen

Goodluck bjp

My letter is away to the rfc so hopefully we should be back up soon, if we do start sniffing on day 21 we should hopefully start on valentines day..

Hope you all are well

Jillyhen


----------



## Moonbeam08

im still waiting on a phonecall      

i seriously have never experienced hours go by SOOOO slowly .. i have no flipping nails left

   for good news....


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ive been up since 7am and got bloods done at 8am and the nurse just phoned to say that they have increased to 1037 and she is really pleased with the rise.. it was 411 so she actually used the words 'its good news.. its shot up' 

im in floods of tears with shock i think.. relief i think.. a bit of everything.. at least i know im still on track.. 

mum is just arriving to take me for lunch so i will be back later to catch up properly 
   for you all for now xoxo


----------



## Ermitrude

Ah that's great news BJP, pg that's the only blip you'll have now during the rest of your pg. Delighted for you huni.


----------



## Katie789

Bjp thats great news, I hope you can relax a bit more and enjoy the next eight and a bit months xx


----------



## boboboy

OH fantastic news BJP , I was waiting on your news all morning !!!!
Now mrs TRY and not stress - hahaha so easy to say but please try - everything is going the right way for you now - YOU ARE PREGNANT !!!!


----------



## sands

YOU BEAUTY!!!!!!      BJP


----------



## madeinbelfast

Great news BJP.

Everyone else take care.  I've my fingers crossed & hope to see a HB at my 1st scan on 9/2 - I haven't seen a HB before

x


----------



## Mrs_B24

BJP delighted for you hun! that is brill news! u poor thing cant imagine the nerves this morning!hopefully it be all plain sailing from now on! xxxx
madeinbelfast PMA hun you will see that little flicker! xxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ladies 

thankyou all so very much for your support this week after my horid weekend. 

I got my scan date - 14th Feb! i told DH that all i want is a little flicker on the screen this year.      

DH brought me a beautiful bunch of tulips last night  . They are always a sign of spring for me and i adore them in the house. when i have a wobble im going to go and look at them and try to think happy thoughts.   

How is eveyone? surely its about time the other cycle buddy thread was closed as this one is due to expire in a month and not many have moved across.. why is that? do i smell? i better go wash and see if that makes a difference  

ive decided to take the rest of this week off on sick.. i told work that i MIGHT be back on Monday or mid weeks which gives me a chance to see how confident i feel about returning over the weekend


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi everyone sorry havnt been on in a while.  

BJP hugest congrats on your BFP!!  so sorry you had to go through all that worry but so glad that it all turned out the best!  and what a lovely date for your scan!

madeinbelfast huge congrats to u too!!


i am in total shock as have just received a letter from RFC saying we can start NHS treatment with my March AF!!!!!!  what??!!  we only signed in april so i thought it would be way later than this that we would hear word.  and of course now im just waiting on my AF and am due to start stimms tomorrow at Origin!!  i dont really know what to do!  we have already paid origin and i dont really want to stop this cycle in its tracks now but at the same time all that money!!  and i really dont want to lose the NHS go but by the looks of things if i refuse this go our name will be removed.  we would know by march whether this cycle has worked or not and please God it does but if it didnt i doubt they would let me do the nhs one then anyway as it would be only one AF after IVF AF.  argh i dont know im all jumbled!  we are with prof mcclure at origin.  does anyone think there may be any merit in emailing him to see if he has any way of freezing us on the list?  goodness u wait an age for IVF and then 2 come along at once!!

xo


----------



## Katie789

Sparkleheart def contact rfc. We were told by them we could suspend our place on nhs list if we got pregnant with private tx at origin so dont see why you couldnt. Has that changed


----------



## madeinbelfast

Sparkleheart - They should be able to sort something out.

BJP - I'll get my news on 9/2 & you on 14/2, lets hope it's great news all round.

Thanks MrsB.

x


----------



## IGWIN79

Sparkle , i would phone and asked to be suspended on the list , when you get started on the list i think you have to wait the full waiting time again though   
i couldnt see origin giving you any money back esp for the drugs , if youve got them, if you havent got your drugs they will only take 500 deposit of you 
hope you get sorted hun


----------



## plusone

Sparkleheart if you are due to start stimms tomorrow honey i would just go for this tx it makes sense.  You can delay tx with rfc due to medical reason which this is infact all b it tx as well.  So ring the rfc explain you are mid cycle with origin and can they suspend you on the list you WILL NOT be put to the bottom but remain at the top.  Then if this tx does not work or you wanna try for number two you can reactivate yourself on their list.  Unless you have had 3 private tx your nhs tx is safe!  And if you have a child through private tx you are now still entitled to an nhs tx.  Good luck Hope you make the decision best for you.  A tx cycle no matter the outcome gives positive info for future tx dosage etc.  You could get your bfp from origin and 9 month later b doing it all again for no. 2!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

We got our letter this morning to go p and collect our drugs and schedule on the 11th, i cant believe e are starting in 2 weeks time.

Sparkle, the list must have gone down a bit we got our letter at the beginning of dec to start on jans af.

Jillyhen


----------



## Moonbeam08

Sparkle

what is it that they say about buses?   i cant believe you NHS go has come so promptly. When i was ezpecting abigail they suspended me on the list until after the MC review when we got reactivated. Im sure that they would delay you for a month or so and not make you wait. I would continue on with ypur origin cycle and use NHS for baba number 2    

Jilly - its great that you have got your dates.. you will feel sooooo much better now that you feel you are moving forward.

AFM - went out for a yummy indian last night and had pizza and a movie this afternoon. I have decided to go back to work on monday but if it starts gettibg at all stressful im turning around and coming home again.

the clinic repeated my bloods today and they have doubled again.. from 1037 to 2391.    i know it means im on track but the rises only indicate so much as i know from past experience that even blighted ovum produces hcg rises and i have recurring nightmares about no fetal pole, no heart beat and only an empty sac


----------



## Katie789

Plusone,

I was reading your reply to sparkleheart - we were thinking of going for our third go with origin in the next couple of months. This will be the last cycle we are able to fund but we thought we had the safety net of our nhs go later in year if we were unlucky again. I didnt know there was a limit to it! If we go with origin that means only one more try but if we wait on nhs go first that means we can have two more chances at getting a bfp. We had our consultation with dr williamson in aug 10 but didnt get the letter to say we were in the list til oct. Does that mean we should be offered place around aug or is it from letter in oct? While it would absolutely kill me to have to wait the thought of cutting our chances in half because of impatience would be so stupid. Am panickin now as have planning appt with origin booked. Will maybe phone rfc on monday and see where we are on list.

This friggin thing is never straight forward is it!!!


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girls thanx for all the advice re the RFC, i phoned today and told her we were mid-cycle with origin and she just said she would suspend us on the list and to just phone back when we want reactivated!  so thats a weight off my mind anyway!  im so glad for this forum else i prob wouldnt have known what to do!  

katie i didnt know about that 3 time thing either.  are u on the list for IVF or ICSI?  its just im wondering is there maybe a month difference in those lists as we are ICSI and seem to have gotten ours a month early whereas the IVF one seems the full year.  altho u would think they would be the same but im just confused as to how ours is early.  if u signed in aug that should be when your place is offered.  i dont even think we got a letter to say we were on the list!  so u would prob get an offer for your aug period or maybe even your july one u never know.  its a hard one as it doesnt seem that far away to wait but in this situation it could feel like an eternity when you just want to get on with things.  dont panic about your planning appt with origin, just give rfc a wee phone on monday and check out where u are and then you can see what u think.  you can always just cancel your origin appt as you wouldnt have paid any money at this stage i wouldnt think.  you will know when you have more facts what will feel right for you.  when would the origin go start, would it be your feb AF?

Jillyhen woo woo!!  two more weeks and off you go!  it is very exciting once you get to that point.  its scary too of course but u finally feel like youre moving forward.  

BJP hun please please please try not to worry too much!  i feel really bad for you cos u sound so much like me and a lot of the time my head is not a nice place to be cos its so filled with worries!  i know you are just focusing on the negative things that can happen as you have had such a heartbreaking experience before but if u can, you need to try and focus more on the present moment and not look to the future too much.  right now, right at this moment, you have one (or two!) healthy little beans burrowed snuggly into your tum.  you are very much pregnant and your HCG numbers are showing that.  just try and focus on that and try to enjoy that feeling.  easier said than done i know!     

in other news, my younger sis is being brought in to have her first baby tomorrow!  we are very close and only less than a year apart and her pregnancy was really hard for me to deal with but im so thankful that when i heard that news today my first reactions were happiness and excitement and only a wee bit of sadness underneath.  i wasnt sure i would ever get to this point and it did take a long time but im just so glad i did.  so looking forward to the new arrival tomor! plus im hoping that spending time with that wee baby and bonding with it will help my wee babies implant when the time comes!! 

hello to everyone else.  if theres anyone else out there who is cycling soon or at mo, please do drop in and say hello, we would love to meet u!

xo


----------



## madeinbelfast

Good luck starting your treatment jillyhen & sparkleheart.  Make sure you start taking your fertility supplements, vitamin c & omega 3 to help you on your way.

x


----------



## IGWIN79

Katie if you go with origin , then take it , if you get preg then you can be suspended on the list ,for as long as you want and then if and when you want to go again you just ask to reactived , thats what i am doing , so i will prob get aletter of offer in oct of this year but i am going to wait till next year to have our free go 

if you dont get preg then you still have your NHS go , so either way it works out 

the rule is with the NHS you are not aloud more than three self funded goes , or you arent intitled to a free nhs go


----------



## Katie789

Morning,  

Thanks for that reassurance. Have emailed them so have something in writing from them but from website it does say MORE than three unsuccessful previous cycles so hopefully three would be okay (touchwood our third is successful anyway). I have planning appt at origin on 10th feb, so not sure if will be feb or march af, depends on dates I suppose. 

Anyhow, have a good weekend everyone. Im just headin out on back of dh motorbike seeing as doc says it doesnt affect his swimmers. God love him hes been banned from it since sept cause I thought it might shake them to bits!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks MIB

Im taking vitamin c and folic acid but nothing else, what else should i be taking? I was telling my friend that are starting in 2 weeks and i burst into tears.. 

Hope everyone else is well and have had a lovely weekend.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

Docs that ive spoken to have only mentioned folic acid for me and vit c and d I think for dh. We both take the zita west multivits and ive just started takin a teaspoonful of apimist every mornin as I read somewhere it helped women conceive naturally. Prob wastin my time as although dh count went up to 15mill at last ec, only 3% were mobile so more chance of winning the lottery. Twice.

Having read through some other threads other ff take loads of supplements, others just stick to folic acid. It really seems to be hit and miss. What I will say is my womb lining at first ec was only 5mm and they like it to be at least 7 I think. Second time around I ate five or six brazil nuts everyday from the start of stims as pineapple juice was way too sickening for me. Lining at egg transfer was 10mm so seemed to help. Dont take them during down reg as womb needs to go down to 2mm before stims can start - well at origin they do.

Katie


----------



## boboboy

This is waht I took in supplements last time - the reason I took these was my lining was not great for the previous FET so I wanted to be sure I was doing something active to help:

Folic Acid
B Complex
Vitamin B6
Q10
Selenium
Zinc
Pregna concieve ( thing thats what its called )
Vitamin C

I got it from Angel Bumps fertility protocol on this site - she has stated why we should take certain things and has a very detailed list . I think its on the pre treatment board.

I alos ate the brasil nuts even though I hate them but my lining was better this time round. Ads hey lets face it we will try anything !


----------



## IGWIN79

Boboboy , i took the excact same as you , from anglebumps protocol , i took them the second time round and the eggs were better quality and felt a whole lot better for it to 
the first time i took only folic acid and the quality of the eggs wernt great 
the only thing i added was lipic acid i think you called it , it was to help with the quality of the cells in the egg


----------



## grace02

Ive been DR for 31 days now and start stimms tomorrow.......ive only been taking pregnacare. Intesested to read about the brazil nuts, think i will give them a try.....i have first scan next sun xo

Hope you r all well


----------



## Mrs_B24

hello and welcome grace02!
all the best for your tx hun!
xxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Welcome Grace - i wish you well with stimms and looking forward to hearing how you are getting on. 

AFM - ventured into work today for the first time.... im trying to keep myself to myself and keep my head down. Time moves so slowly at home im hoping being back will get me to scan date faster. Been having shooting/electric shock/stabbing pains today only mild but noticable.. Im hoping these are normal enough as all the pains i felt last time werent.... ho hum


----------



## wee emma

> This is waht I took in supplements last time - the reason I took these was my lining was not great for the previous FET so I wanted to be sure I was doing something active to help:
> 
> Folic Acid
> B Complex
> Vitamin B6
> Q10
> Selenium
> Zinc
> Pregna concieve ( thing thats what its called )
> Vitamin C


boboboy did you take all of these separately or in a multivit?


----------



## Moonbeam08

i took all mine separately for what its worth i also included L argininem Lcarnitine into the mix. DH is glad to be off them for a while i think ! he ceased taking anything when embies got transfered - he said - my job is done.. lol


----------



## IGWIN79

Wee emma YOU CAN GET THEM FROM HOLLAND AND BARRETT , I TOOK MINE ALL SEPERATE , SO THERE ARE NO HIDDEN                INGREDIENTS


----------



## gilly80

hi ladies

its been a while since i last posted but as not much has happened I've just been lurking, reading and keeping up to date with all thats been going on.

I have my scheduling appointment on Friday, so i think that means I'm finally starting down regging on sunday or Monday, feeling apprehensive about it all, hoping that we can get to EC at least this time and the hope of ET and a BFP.

Does anyone know if the RFC does sedation or a general for EC.


thanks

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## madeinbelfast

Hi

RFC give a morphine type hit(!) for EC & nothing for ET as it's similar to a smear.

Good luck

x


----------



## gilly80

hi maidinbelfast

oh morphine type hits sounds spot on, i'll look forward to that lol

thanks gilly xx


----------



## boboboy

Yes Wee Emma - I took them all separate - big bill in H&B but I think worth it .

BJP - the pains are NORMAL - I am still having pains but am told its all normal


----------



## Sparkleheart

hey everyone just checking in!  im on day 5 of stimms today and had to add in the cetrotide today.  owwwww!  that one stings!  been feeling pretty good this time.  def must have been the metformin that made me feel so awful last time.  im soooo glad im not taking that again!  have been very tired and a few mild headaches but otherwise feel pretty normal.  have to go for my first scan in the morning so    everything is as it should be at this stage.  have been having a few twinges and wee pains but not too much so i just hope there is something happening in there!  wee bit worried reading about all these supplements everyones taking!  its a bit late for me to take anything new now so i will just have to hope what i am taking is ok.  im just really taking pregnacare, selenium and brazil nuts.  taking a spoonful of apimist every day too but had a long gap where i didnt take it for a few weeks and only just started up again so not sure how much help it will be.  oh and im also eating a boiled egg every day!!  it said in Spirit and Destiny magazine that you can eat one every day up til ovulation as physically the protein is good and magically they can symbolise your own eggs!!  a wee bit wacky but sure!  

BJP hope work is going well for u and its helping to pass the time.  

Gilly thats great that youre getting started again.  im so sorry about how things went for you last time. im sure that is making it really hard for u to feel positive about this cycle but its really good that they have that info from your last cycle now as they can now tailor this one to get a better response.  just a wee suggestion but if you are feeling a wee bit negative would you consider maybe making yourself a wee vision board?  i made one a few weeks ago and have found it really helpful to keep looking at as it makes me feel much more positive and helps me visualise the outcome i want more.  mine just has a couple pics of wee babies, a positive clearblue digital pic, a pic of a pregnant womans belly, an embryo dividing pic and an embryo implanting pic.  i also put some inspirational quotes on it and the names we would like to call our babies and the due date they would have if this cycle works.  its quite involved!  but really worth it i think, i just put it on the dressing table in our bedroom i look at it every day, especially when im doing my injections as it gives me something to focus on.  anyway if you or anyone else wants to do it and needs any help please feel free to pm me.  

grace welcome!  are u on day 2 of stimms now?  how are u getting on?  all the best for this cycle   

hello to everyone else. best be off and do some work i suppose!
x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Sparkle -IM SOOOO IMPRESSED by your visualisation board! wow ! 

AFM - is it only Tuesday?


----------



## Sparkleheart

BJP thanx!  i just hope it helps!  well it has helped already cos anytime i feel down or negative i look at it and it makes me fee happier and more positive.  

time is prob just goin v slow for u right now up to your scan.  is work helpin at all, are u busy?  maybe try and fill your evenings with fun things to do, like go to the cinema, watching funny dvds etc.  if youre in or near belfast u could go to the VIP cinema at the odyssey.  its so class, i always feel very decadent goin there!  or if you like reading, you could try and lose yourself in a good book or maybe keep a journal of your experience this time and your feelings every day.  alternatively youre quiet welcome to write this piece of work i have to do for my PhD as im currently getting nowhere!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Gilly

Im not far behind you, we are up on fri 11th, exciting times ahead.. So many vitamins im only taking my folic acid, vitamin c plus i take one every day since i had gastroenteritis and its bad enough remembering that!! WIll get some pregnacare and i have vitamin c and zinc for the other half.

Sparkle love the visual board, my hubby asked me if we where successful on our 1st go what names would we pick so we are just reamining positive.My mother in law asked what stage we where at, when i said 2 weeks till we start  she got so excited as this would be the first on dh. Im    every nite as well as everyone else.

Did anyone else burst into tears when they got their scheduling appt in?

Jillyhen


----------



## grace02

Jillyhen- i cried when i got my scedule appointment........i think it cos we had been waiting so long on it and then it was finally happening xo

sparkleheart- yeah im on day 2 of stimms, finding it ok so far. Im still having side affects from DR . R u with rfc or origins? How r u finding it all?  Good luck with your scan tomorrow   i have mine on sun xo

Ive been taking pregnacare, drinking pineapple juice and milk. I tried the brazil nuts but really dont like them   Is there anything else anybody can recommend taking ?

xoxo


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

sparkleheart thanks for the words or encouragement and lovely idea about the vision board, unfortunately i was so hyped up the last time, including trying to work out due dates etc that this cycle I'm much more focused on things to do if treatment doesn't work.
I know that does not tie in with the pma but i was so devastated the last time that i really feel i need to be a little bit more realistic ( maybe if we actually get to EC i will change my mind)

OK so far on my list is
1- getting very drunk (more than once)
2- going to Disneyland with my hubby and going on all the scary rides lol
3- going away for several drunken weekends to celebrate lots of friends birthdays
4- thinking of doing a parachute jump for charity
5- going to see Take That in Dublin (going to do this either way it depends if I'm drunk or not though lol )

I'm hoping to add many more things to this.
please do not take this as I'm expecting TX to fail but i need a cushion to protect myself slightly more, my list if successful is so much longer.

Jillyhen looks like we will be a week apart cycle buddie lol

I was at the RFC to get another blood test done yesterday and i have to say for the 1st time at the royal i had the nicest nurse, she answered questions with a smile and didn't make me feel like i was stupid.

sorry to anyone else i have missed trying to get back into all of this again.

Gilly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJC_

Hey everyone, hope yous are all well. I start injections on friday and i really can not wait  because all i have done while taking the spray is cry and the nurse said once you start injections this should go away . Last year it seemed so far away just cant believe that my treatments started i think im still in shock! lol. As this is our first treatment ive read about some people eating brazil nuts and drinking pineaple juice i havent done this but im wondering would it be ok to start now?? Lots of babydust to yous all.. Ox


----------



## grace02

Julie i started injections yesterday, so we arent to far apart  This is my first time also......so everything is new to me also. Regarding the pineapple juice and brazil nuts, i was told to only start them when starting injections. Milk is also meant to help, only skimmed or semi skimmed tho.


----------



## madeinbelfast

Good luck lovely ladies with your tx - it's never too late to start taking extra supplements.

x


----------



## gilly80

Morning ladies

Well I've just had a phone call from the rfc to say that as I'm not taking the pill I might have to wait another month. How annoying. 
They are going to speak to dr McManus and phone me back


Gilly xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

uck gilly did they phone u yet?  i dont really get that, why would it matter if u were or werent on the pill?  sure they time everything anyway.  im confused!  i hope it resolves itself in your favour anyway.  i will have a wee pray   

grace im gettin on ok with the stims thanx!  day 6 today.  had my scan this morn and everything is lookin as it should for this stage.  i have 7 on the left ovary and 7 on the right and my lining is 9mm so she said its thickening up nicely.  have to go back on friday morn as they need to keep a close eye on me as i have high amh. ive been lucky in that i havent had to DR either time as im on the short protocol.  gettin quite a few twinges in the old ovaries now but i suppose thats to be expected. hope youre getting on ok.  roll on sunday for your scan!  oh and im with origin btw.  

julie im sure youre excited for friday!  starting stims really does seem like a milestone.  plus it all goes pretty quick after that.  grace is right, you just start the pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and brazil nuts once u start stims.  think theyre meant to help with your lining.  im only doing the brazil nuts.  milk is good for protein to help build up your wee eggies.  and make sure you drink lots and lots of water to help flush the drugs round your system and to help prevent OHSS.  its also good to have a wee hot water bottle on your tum to help your eggs to grow.  i havent done it too much this time, just maybe an hour or two a couple of evenings.  good luck and any questions just ask   

hi jilly it will be no time til u start im sure u are getting excited!  but it is scary at the same time.  just take it one day and step at a time.  do u know how long youre down-regulating for yet or will u find that out on the 11th?  im praying every night too!  i find it helps me stay positive.  

hello to everyone else!  as an aside, i CANT STOP EATING!!!!!!  i really dont know what is wrong with me!  i blame the injections!!


----------



## Katie789

Hi everyone. 

Well Af arrived this morning. I actually felt sick with the cramps and one of my clients in work said I looked dreadful. Just what I needed to hear! If origin taking us on this cycle would mean start down reg on 22nd. Will wait and see what they say at our next appt on the 10th but am seriously thinking of booking in with the counsellor before starting this time to try and get myself in the best frame of mind. Ill prob cry the entire session but crying has been like breathing to me at some points of tx so doesnt mean much to me anymore! 

I like the idea of the positivity board, but as im surrounded by pregnant people at work and at home im hoping that will rub off on me. I am gonna eat an egg a day though! My dh is gonna crack if I add another thing to the list of things that could help us!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Sparkle

I havent a clue what the story is yet im in the clear until we go up on the 11th.Was Discussing the my senior about dates and stuff, im allowed 2 days special leave during our ivf so will prob take it after ec.

Im still in shock that we are starting.

Jillyhen


----------



## MrsJC_

Grace02 thanks for letting me no im defo going to try the brazil nuts and pineaplle juice! How are you feeling taking the injections?Ox

Sparkleheart thank you too. Ive been drinking milk i never used to drink milk but from ive started the sprays i cant get enough of it! lol. I read somewere before about drinking pleanty of water! Im not a big water drinker either but ive been trying to drink as much as possible as ive been of the fizzy juice from i started sprays well ive had to cans of diet coke because ive was having a really bad day that day but i was a big diet coke drinker so two cans is brill for me in three weeks  I am excited but nervous about friday i hate needles and have told dp that he has to inject me i suppose when i get the first one over me i will be ok! Think i will also give the hot water bottle ago from friday dont think i could do it now because the hot flushes im getting are unreal my mum said to me now you no how i felt when i was going through the change of life! lol bless her. I also read somewhere after ET not to have a bath just shower do you no if this is true or not? Ox


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi julie

dont be worrying bout the hot water bottle til u start stims.  its only to encourage your eggies to grow by keeping your belly warm so u dont need it at mo as they will want your ovaries to be quiet before you start.  u might even want to wait til youve your first scan after starting stims to see if u even need any extra help.  otherwise im sure an hour or two here or there wouldnt hurt!  the bath thing is probably true altho i cant tell u for def.  u dont want to get too hot in the 2WW so its prob cos of that.  so just to be on the safe side maybe just stick to showers.  
it is scary doing your first injection.  but the anticipation of it is much worse than the actual doing.  it can be fiddly and stuff if u have to mix it up yourself but just give yourself plenty of time and dont panic.  i give mine to myself, not sure i could bear the thought of DH doing it!  everyone is different so just find the way that works best for you.  they will show u how to mix it up and stuff and may even do your first one for you.  honestly once you get the first one over, it gets so much easier.  now that im doing it second time round, i found it hasnt really fizzed on me so u def do get used to it.  im excited for u to start!   

jillyhen it prob feels a bit surreal at the mo.  it might not seem real til u start properly but u are on the homeward strait so its onwards and upwards from here!  

BJP did today go any quicker?  its nearly thursday really!!


----------



## MrsJC_

Sparkleheart thanks for all the info its been great! I go for my first scan on tuesday so i will get the hot water bottle out after that   Im going  to go and get the brazil nuts and pineapple juice tomorow and give that a go too. I will keep you posted about how my first injection goes    . Good luck to you and thanks again.  Ox

Good luck and lots of babydust to everyone else. Ox


----------



## gilly80

Afternoon ladies

Well all is good here I've just had a call to say we can proceed as planned, a bit of a relief. 

How is everyone else doing today?

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

yay gilly 80! 
when mine was cancelled and i was waiting on phonecall from clinic as to what to do next i was almost fit to pull my hair out! all the best!
xxxx


----------



## macker1

hey ladies hope you are all well...im not the best at posting but read all the info each day.. im now down regulating9 days  now and the only side effects i have is tiredness and slight hot flashes... is that normal im ok to be honest so that worrying me.  also when i take my sprays some dribbles out?? any words of confidence would be great as am worried x


----------



## gilly80

hi macker

sorry I'm no help, I'm about to start my 2nd TX on the long protocol , but my 1st was the short protocol so no down regging for me, I'm sure someone will be along shortly with better advice than i can give.

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Macker, I was the same first time around. I sailed through with only hot flushes at bedtime. Cant help with your dribble question as I downreg with injections, but if its anything like vicks spray that always runs on me.

Sparkle im the same with the injections. When I was finding it hard to find a spot on my tummy that wasnt a bit bruised I asked dh to inject my leg as I couldnt bring myself to do it. He stuck it in like it was a spear and the blood ran everywhere, it swoll and went pure blue. We both near passed out. First and last time he was asked. And it never went in the leg again. I dont know how anyone can do it!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Macker hi huni, tiredness and hot flashes are normal with the spray. When i used the spray some of it run out so i always sprayed and pinched my nose to stop it running. I think even though some runs out you still get enough of it so dont worry.  

Gilly so glad to hear you can go ahead as planned, really hoping you get a better response with this one huni.     

Hope all the DR ladies are doing ok and hope all the stimm ladies are growing big juicy follies and plenty of eggies.  

Mrs_B how are you and those lovely twinnies doing?   Wont be long til they put in an appearance.

Jilly hope the 11th comes round quickly so you have an idea of dates.  

BJP hi huni, it was lovely to see you last night at the group.  

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

thanks misse

starting to feel a little more positive, looking forward to getting my drugs tomorrow and getting on with it lol.

jillyhen still looking like we are going to be a week apart whoo hoo

gilly xxxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi everyone

gilly thats great you are getting to start!  and glad you are feeling more positive too!!

macker, ive never dr'd but ive heard loads of girls say it feels like the spray is running out so im sure youre doing it just fine. 

katie    that sounds awful!!  i got as far as just pressing the needle lightly on my leg once last time but even that really hurt!  the skin on my legs must just be way more tender.  tummy is def better for me.  i was gonna say it must be because of the extra fat but its not like my legs are skin and bone so not sure why it is! 

julie good luck for your first injection tomorrow!!   

afm well i havent had the best of days   .  just felt really emotional from the minute i got up.  dont know if its these injections or what.  although im also having a really really hard time dealing with my sister's new baby.  im just finding it hard to put on a brave face all the time, when really i feel like im dying inside.  im trying to see them as much as poss in the hopes that it helps normalise everything a bit quicker but its like its a very constant and very real reminder of my failings.  plus selfishly i feel like everyones forgotten that this must be killing me and whilst i dont want to put a dampner on anyones joy i just feel a bit lost or something.  i dunno, i feel just awful having these negative thoughts and just wish my anger, jealousy and resentment would leave me alone.  i hate the way this makes me feel.  im just venting really but if anyone who has gone through this has any tips on how to come to terms with it and gain a feeling of acceptance i would be very grateful to hear them.  i do already love my wee niece loads already, i just wish this experience wasnt tinged by such sadness   

oh well onwards and upwards hopefully.  i have another scan in the morning so fingers crossed it goes ok.  feel like ive had less twinges today so i hope my ovaries havent suddenly gone on strike!
x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ladies 

Julie - how did your first jab go its not so bad sure its not?!?!?

Katie - sorry you are having such a rough time with jabs.. i DR'd for WEEKS on jabs (this time) and then had 2 jabs per day when i started stimms so i know what you mean about running out of space! 

AFM time is moving soooo slowly and that all i have to report 

GIlly - hope your appointment goes well

MAcker - it doesnt matter if the spray trickles out. I have used it 8 times and was always told that the manufacturers have accounted for this loss when designing the dosage. the trick is just to wipe and DO NOT SNIFF it back up. ironically we call it sniffing on here but you MUST NOT SNIFF as its important that what remains inside your nose stays in contact with your mucus membranes for as long as possible to be absorbed and not wisked off down into your lungs which is where it will go if you SNIFF.


----------



## MrsJC_

Macker the same thing happens me when i take the spray a wee bit always runs out but the nurse said thats normal you only need a tiny bit to go up for it to work! As a few other ot the girls said hot flushes and tirdeness is normal ive only had the hot flushes at night time tho and as soon as you start injections this is supposed to go away ( thank goodness) lol.  So no need to worry! Good luck with your tx. Ox

BJP & Sparkle first injection went well didnt sleep last night thinking about it lol but it wasnt half as bad as i thought it was! Got dp to jab me but think from tomoro i will be ok to do it myself  Thanks for asking Ox

Helloo to everyone else and hope yous are all well  Ox


----------



## gilly80

Afternoon ladies

Sparkle hope you are feeling better today and your scan went well today. I know exactly how you feel my sister and best friend are due 3 weeks apart and much as I'm delighted for them both I'm also terrified of my reactions when the babies arrive especially as I think I'm going to be smack bang in the middle of my 2ww if all goes to plan.


----------



## gilly80

Grrr hate trying to post on my phone that last post went before I finished lol

Bjp I'm actually sitting in the carpark waiting for my appointment. I always arrive far to early to make sure I can get parked lol

Jillyhen this will be you this time next week, I'm sure you cann't wait. 

Hi to everyone else

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Wow it has been busy here since last night
Macker welcomee back hun and all the best for tx xxxx befire my first cycle got cancelked I was ob lng protocal and yes had the nasty hot flushes veryy  normal side effect plus ii found they drove me crazy cryin non stop so if u get that too no need to worry
Misse how r u hun?im fine anyway thanks for askiing x apart fro findin it harder each day to do things etc but I dnt mind one bit coz thephysical pain I feel now is nothing compareed to the pain of infertility.if that makes any sense ?when u plan to cyycle agaib? 
Hello to all tge dr girls and stim girls xxxxxxxxxxx
And of corse everyone else!!!!
Apologies for spelling errors on phone x


----------



## FitFinn

Happy Friday chicks! 

Firstly I'm rubbish @ posting  and keeping an eye on what stage everyone is at.... so I'll tell of my experience to date and maybe it will answer some other questions along the way.

I've been DR since 19/01. All grand, no major symptoms at all other than night sweats (actually thought I'd wet the bed the first night!!) and the odd dull headache (feels more like dehydration than an actual pain tho). I've been tired but nothing major and am still working full time & enjoying a full social life. I'm not taking anything other than pregnacare conception pill (its an all in one with everything I need - apparently!) 
and seeing my accupuncture angel Sharon once a week. 

I started stimming today, first injection was grand. Clearly it helps having that extra roll of fat around my tum, which is good. I will definitely need to keep up  my current consumption of Mini Eggs & Malteser Bunnies!  It was fiddly doing the first one in terms of prepping it but reckon it will be a breeze from now on. Although I am not scared of needles in the slightest so not belittling the task for someone who is perhaps nervous. Promise it doesn't hurt tho! Fingers crossed once the jabs settle in I won't be waking up in a pool of my own sweat every night.
As I've started stimming I'm introducing brazil nuts & more milk, & plenty of water into my diet. Also no more running for me, just long walks instead & will keep my tum warm.  First scan is Wed 09/02!


All in all all so far so good and long may it continue. Can't help be a little nervous esp of the week its all meant to happen 14/02 onwards! Visited my best friend this week though in England as she is due her first bambino on 14th...and it will def be worth it! 

y gotta fly for now. Hope ur all ok. Good luck peeps! Thinkin of u all xxxx


----------



## MrsJC_

Fitfin its seems were at excatly the same stage i started injections today and also have my firstscan on the 9/02 Good luck with ur tx     .. Ox


----------



## Katie789

Flips sake so many posts today, im such a scatterbrain I cant keep up!! Things are moving so quickly. We are all one day closer to where we want to be.

Have a good weekend everyone

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Oh my so much happening, i cant remember what all was said lol

this time next week i will have my drugs really starting to get nervous and dreading the injections. 

Goodluck to all who started this week 

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

All quiet on here at the moment, hope everyone is doing ok

I'm going to have to set the alarm for the morning to do my 1st sniffing. Hope I do it right. 

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Good morning girlies,

How did it go gilly? 

Im startin to get excited about tx again. Have our planning appt on wed. Fingers crossed we can start on 22 feb and not have to wait til march af. 

Am going out for a walk with my wee dog. She loves the rain! 

Katie x


----------



## gilly80

morning Katie

it seemed to go well, not long until the next 1.

my dogs hate the rain, i have to push them out the door in the rain to do their business, then they run as fast as they can to get back in lol.

good luck for Wednesday, are you picking up your drugs as well ?

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Not sure if will get drugs on wed, they will have to work out schedule from my af so depends if it works out this month with them as would be due to start dr on 22nd. 

Each time ive dr its only taken a couple of weeks. Does it take longer with the nasal sprays?


----------



## gilly80

Katie 

which clinic are you with?
I'm with the royal and they seem to suit themselves not necessary you, I'm dr for a certain length of time no matter when i get AF, I'll be starting my stims on the 9th march 

hope that helps a little 

Gilly xxxx


----------



## cMac

This is your cycle Gilly, I just know it!!    

Good luck to all you other girls too.

xxx


----------



## gilly80

thanks cmac ( that's just weird sis lol)

oh a honeydew this week, i swear it's the size of at least 5 honeydews xxxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Im with origin. As they dont have anaesthatist?? Full time etc we do have to fit in with them but only by day or so. Seems they have set days for things so they try to plan around those. Although on my last tx they were unsure of how long I should stim and they accommodated what would be the best day for me so cant complain. If I start on 22nd well prob be round about the same time! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

How are you feeling Gilly?

Im starting to feel very nervous about the whole thing, roll on fri till we go up and se what the craic is.

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

Jillyhen

So far so good lol, a lot runs out of your nose but the nurse said that was normal and you only need a tiny amount. 

I'm sure you can't wait for Friday, I'm interested to see how similar our drugs and things are. 

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Oh your so close jillyhen. We wait so long to get to this point but when it starts its broken up into so many wee stages like dr, then stims, then ec and et. The absolute worst part for me was the 2ww as up until then I felt like I was doing something. Then when the injections stopped I felt useless. 

If all goes well and I get to et this time around im gonna have to fill the 2ww with treats to keep me distracted. Although last time 2ww was over christmas and that wasnt enough to occupy my head! 

Just booked my first acupuncture session for wed. Ive gone from passing out when a needle came near me to needle addiction!!!

Katie


----------



## ababyb

Hi girls, dont think i've posted here before so go easy on me i'm new    for all on this difficult road my thoughts are with you   
Katie79 we seem to have been on the road at the same time what with the 2ww over xmas. I have just been refered to origins and i'm heartened to hear that ur startin ur tx so soon am hopin it wont be long til i get the go ahead from them and i can try again. My last tx was in rfc and i've been told my review appt will be late march early april and i wont get on the private list til after that.  Hope everything works out for you this time


----------



## macker1

hay ladies thanks for the reasurence on the down reg....am in hospital tomorrow for scan and hopefully injections start then it sfunny how time heals dont feel scares yet even though its my second go just keeping positive as im bringing the BFP home this time..PMA all the way.    

Sparkle heart i know exactly how u feel i went through a spell of feeling lost and that everyone had forgotten me and i tried to put on a brave face.  a friend of mine went through ivf at the same time i got a BFN and she got A BFP and she sat all our friends down in front of me to make the big announcement i felt heartbroken and struggled with this... but ive come through it and try a focus on myself and not others and that seems to be working for me xxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

evening ladies

just back from watching The Fighter in the VIP at the odyssey, it was really good!  stuffed my face with goodies of course!  i am def looking a bit more portly in the belly area and i dont even think its the ivf i think ive just been eating too much!  
ive got my  EC on wed morn at 7.30am so have to take my trigger in an hour and thats me drug free.  not really looking forward to tomorrow cos last time my tum was really painful the whole day before EC and i spent the whole time worried sick that i was ovulating already!  the things you get in your head!  im hopin to be a little more level-headed this time!  

hi ababyb!  so sorry to read bout ur mc, thats so cruel.  im with origin and really like it.  we are there with prof mcclure so i havent seen any of the doctors but all the other staff are really lovely.  i think theyre pretty quick so hopefully u will get an appt soon.  

macker good luck for ur scan tomorrow.  we were cycling at the same time last time too!  im the same as u this time, a lot more positive.  it def isnt as daunting the second time round.  i suppose cos we've been through it before so know now that its not as scary as you might think.  any time i get a doubt or negative thought in my head i just try to push it out.  its hard sometimes but i think its helpful.  that sounds a bit insensitive of your friend, if she knew u had got a BFN.  that would have been really hard to deal with.  hopefully its both of our times now and it will be us making pregnancy announcements!!

katie i had acupuncture last time and i really liked it.  it really relaxes you.  its kind of a strange relaxation cos it can just feel so deep sometimes!  which is great!  who are u going to?

gilly hope youre getting used to the spray and feeling ok.  

jillyhen not long for u now.  its only natural to be nervous.  but once youve started a couple of days it will all seem more normal. its just cos its the unknown, the anticipation of something unknown is pretty much always worse than the actual thing itself.  

hello to everyone else.  think theres a couple of you havin your first scan on wed so hope everything is going well for u.

xo


----------



## macker1

welcome ababyb  so sorry to hear about your mc you are very brave and hopefully this year is yours.

sparkleheart thats right we did cycle together last time hopefully its  a sign that this is our cycle this time. the pma is great its mad this time im not letting any negative thoughts enter my mind, defo think the 2nd time has less stress.. i lost 17 pounds for this cycle and am now in my healthy BMI so hopefully that helps, funny though am craving chocolate and cake at the mo ...what is it about ivf that makes you want cake!!!


----------



## Sparkleheart

macker wow thats brill!!!  u are so good losing 17 pounds i wish i had your willpower!  i meant to eat really healthily through this cycle but it just hasnt happened!  youre right there must be sumthin about ivf that just makes u want to eat bad stuff.  my bmi is ok but id say its prob edging towards 25 right now.  gonna have to try and be a bit more healthy in 2WW.  i already said to DH that im gonna want a takeaway on wed night after my EC!  just took my trigger there so    everything does what it should in there and stays put until they go in an collect them!


----------



## macker1

good luck sparkleheart...will keep an eye to see how ec goes x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Sparkle i cant believe we are up on fri and start this time next week. Im dyin to know whats ahead.

ababyb sorry to hear about your mc.

Macker hope al goes well.

Jillyhen x


----------



## FitFinn

Heh ladies

Hope ur all well & keeping positive as can be. 

Sparkleheart I'll be thinkin of u tomorrow, I'm actually up at RVH having my first scan to see if my follies are progressing (Started jabs last Fri) so fingers crossed all goes well for ur EC. 

Macker - hope this cycle is all urs! Ur def a nicer person than me, I thought ur supposed chum was rather insensitive but mayb thats just me being oversensitive! Excellent news on the weight loss, I've another 20lbs to lose although have already lost similar to urself.... wish i'd got the last bit off before IVF but too late now!

Ababyb - thats horrible news & my heart goes out to u but onwards & upwards, bring on the next cycle eh!

Katie - I'm also a fan of the accupuncture. If nothing else it has eased my migraines & I love sitting on Sharon's bed ranting about the world. I was getting concerned my friends were going to be bored of me soon so having a good old moan while sporting some needles from odd places helps! Hope its the extra bit of magic u need x

Jillyhen - not long now & u will be snorting like the rest of us! No worrying tho as it will be grand! 

Anyway I've been drinking extra milk, eating brazil nuts & currently sitting with my heated lavender cushion on my tum - any other tips for growing eggs?


F x


----------



## macker1

hey ladies

just home from  clinic and got the green light to start stimming tonight...soo excited. Fitfinn you have done great with your weight loss and every pound helps. as for people being insensitive ive just grown a think skin.  at the time i was so hurt but was using up energy being angry which is not healthy, so now just look after number 1 and dont dwell on insensitivity.

katie i go to acupucture too and i love it keeps the stress at bat and get the blook pumping into your womb.

just a quick question im stimming with menopur has anyone any success stories on it...last time i did puerogan(think thats how u spell it).

tips i have for stimming are warm hot water bottle, plenty of water and acupucture... ive heard pinenapple juice is good.  does anyone know anything else??


----------



## IGWIN79

Macker i was on menapour , i thought i got better quality eggs on it , its annoying to use lol lol


----------



## Katie789

Sparkleheart, good luck tmorrw, im hoping it all goes well for you x

Macker, it sounds like you are doing everything you can. Although I read somewhere that lots of protien is good. 

Am glad to read the acupuncture helps destress. I def think ill need it this time around.

Katie


----------



## Mrs_B24

all the best to all the ladies starting stimms dr and waiting for ec !am keeping an eye on u the whole time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FitFinn

Morning

Well a v quick trip to hospital this morning confirmed that my lining is growing, as are some follies. Met Dr Traub for the first time (along with a slightly stern nurse) who said to coem in on 14/02 as planned for my final scan. 

Reckon they were in the room for less than 3 minutes in total... fortunately I don't care about that & was just pleased the news was good! 

Fingers crossed for the rest of you 

x


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies 

just a quick update. 

the last few days have been hell on earth for me and DH and there is no sign of it ending anytime soon. Because of previous preg complications my local clinic offered me an early scan at 6 plus 4 (monday).

The news wasnt good. They could find the gestational sac which is too small for the gestation period, they couldnt find a yolk sac which should be obvious by week 5 but thought they saw the fetal pole which they measured to be 2mm.. they said they dont find a heartbeat until 5mm or so which would explain why there was no heartbeat to be seen. Im not so sure it was a fetal pole but what would i know.

The size of the sac being so small is worrisome and the size of it would explain why the yolk sac wasnt found as the gestational sac need to be over 8-10mm to see the yolk which mine was not. 

I dont think an hour has gone past since monday that i havent cried. I cant sleep and Im devasated. Its worse because although they say that it just might be too soon to see and not to worry just yet because i KNOW i saw abigail in a perfectly healthy sac, with yolk sac and heartbeat at 6 plus 3

they want me to return on monday but that is the date of my official viability with the RFC and i cant be in too clinics at once. I dont want to turn up at RFC in pieces. I would rather have some indication of how this is going so they agreed to let me come on Friday. They said  a few days can make alll the difference but i think i already know where this pregnancy is headed and i dont know if i can cope with losing this baby only 6 months after Abigial. 

DH is being so strong and refuses to be negative (although i know he feels it) until he says we are told we have something to be negative about.

Im so so sorry for the Me me me post but its taken me 2 days to have the courage to update you all.


----------



## Sparkleheart

BJP i have been thinking about u, was a wee bit worried when u hadnt been on for a bit but was hoping u were just keeping busy.  i dont even know what to say, im just so so sorry that u are going through this.  i truly hope and pray that by friday things look so much better and everything turns out positively.  i will be praying for you every day.         

fitfinn thats great your scan went well. they can be a bit underwhelming to say the least as they are so quick!  so is it just one more scan on mon then?  did they indicate when your EC would be?  will maybe be wed so only a week to go if so.  

had my EC this morn.  all went well and got 13 eggies.  had 18 last time but im hoping that cos there are a few less they might be better quality and we might get a better fertilisation rate.  as long as we have two lovely embies to put back on sat i'll be happy.  think i'll go to bed for a wee rest now!

xo


----------



## MrsJC_

Bjp i really hope and pray that things turn out ok for you on friday   

sparkleheart how was ec? is it painful? Used the hot water bottle lastnight thanks for the tip  

fittfin glad your scan went well  What im going to write is more or less the same as what you have wrote  

Went for first scan this morning was at the hospital at 7.30 app wasnt until 7.50 but just wanted to be abit early! I was taken as soon as i went in. I seen Dr Traub first time seeing him he was nice   He said that my wee follies are looking very good i said to him in what way do you mean very good and he said above average i could of jumped of the bed and kissed him lets hope they stay like that next scan is on monday then ec on wedensday i already knew this but he just confirmed it today     that everyting goes ok! Ox


----------



## Katie789

Fitfinn and julie thats great about your scans, fingers crossed those follies keep growing x

Sparkleheart thats a great number of eggs. Hoping they all fertilise for you x 

Bjp, I really dont know what to say other than I am thinking about you and hoping you get good news x

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Bjp

Thinking of you both really hope you get good news.

Fitfinn im prob writing the same as the rest glad the scan went well.

Sparkleheart thats great news.

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

fitfinn- sounds like everything is going to plan, such a relief I'm sure.

bjp- I'm sure a couple of days will really make all the difference for your next scan, i have everything crossed for you.

sparkle- 13 eggies, that's a fab number, lets hope they are getting jiggy in the lab tonight.

julie-ox- whoo hoo, above average you cannot ask for more than that.

katie- hope things are going good for you.

jillyhen- only 2 more sleeps until you get your drugs.

afm day 4 of sniffing and so far so good, no side affects or headaches which does worry me a little as I'm now wondering if it's actually doing anything.  There really is no pleasing me lol


Gilly xxxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hello 
Thought I would come over & introduce myself, I recieved my letter of offer for ivf at the rfc yesterday to start with my March af. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all very much


----------



## gilly80

hi dannii_doots

welcome and congratulations on getting your letter, it's a bit of an emotional rollercoaster but we are all here to support each other.

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Thankyou gilly 
I'm sorry things didnt go according to plan in your last cycle  hopefully the rfc will work its magic & you will have your bfp very soon


----------



## MrsJC_

Thanks katie hope they do keep growing 

Welcome Danni boots and good luck and lots of babydust for your tx everything will go so fast from here on in 

Gilly I no so happy let's hope they stay that way! When I started my spray I didn't feel much until after a few weeks well except for the first day couldn't stop crying but think that was just because i had started them wasn't the spray making me feel like that   when do you start stimms? Ox

Goodluck to everyone else who has started or is starting the tx soon. Ox


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Thanks julie, same to you hun, great news on your follies


----------



## Katie789

Morning everyone,

Welcome dannidoots, you must be so excited to finally get your letter! The next few weeks will hopefully not seem so bad now that the long wait is over.

Gilly dont be worrying about no symptoms, trust me you wouldnt want those night sweats x 

I have my planning appt this afternoon. Slept terrible having dreamt I missed it. Look like ive two black eyes im so tired. Plus lower back bit sore on the inside around my kidneys. Does acupuncture do that or have I slept funny?? 

Katie


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Thankyou Katie 
yes I am, taking baby steps but they seem to be finally heading in the right direction  can I ask what happens at a planing appointment? 
morning all


----------



## Katie789

Danni,

From what I can remember its just running through the proposed schedule for down reg, stims, scan dates and ec etc. They give out the drugs and explain how to use them. If its not an nhs go its also the day you part with your hard earned cash. 

I can believe I'll be starting again on 22nd. Not sure its really sunk in yet!


----------



## Jillyhen

Danni

I will be able to tell you the craic tomorrow as im up in the morning to collect drugs and get my schedule.

When do you go for your bloods etc.

Im getting a bit nervous about the whole thing tomorrow but hey will take it all in my stride  Fingers crossedd i get no side affects

Jillyhen


----------



## Sparkleheart

well we got our phone call this morning and 10 out of the 13 fertilised!!  we are really shocked as last cycle we had 18 eggs and only 7 fertilise.  we never expected to get this many so now have a dilemma about which day to transfer on.  we went to blast last cycle so had one put back on day 5.  because that didnt work we were thinking we might want to do a day 3 transfer this time and get 2 put back in.  of course it all depends on how the wee embies continue to get on but i suppose it looks promising that we could get at least a couple to blast.  its made all the more confusing as prof mcclure may not be able to do an ET on sat (day 3) unless it was at like 6.45am so he and the embryologist were saying that we could then have the ET on friday which would only be day 2, as it wouldnt make any difference, given that the day 3 transfer would be so early.  im not sure about this as surely it would just be more of a lottery as to which 2 they would put back on day 2?  i understand that the ET on day 3 would be v early but surely those extra hours would make a bit of a difference to development??  ugh we are confused!  i think at the mo we are more leaning towards day 5 and putting 2 back.  i know that just cos it didnt work last time is a silly reason to discount doin a day 5 ET again plus there do seem to be better success rates and yet there are obviously pro's to doin a day 3 aswell!  anyone have any advice??!

danni-doots congrats on getting your letter, it wont be long in coming around!

katie hope your planning appt went/is going ok and youre all set to start in a couple of weeks.  

BJP thinking of you           

fitfinn thats great news on the scan!

julie good for you too with your wee follies!!  origin sedate you for EC so i dont really remember much of it.  i do remember maybe a couple of times when i felt pain during it this time altho that didnt happen last time.  not sure if they gave me less sedation or sumthin as DH said i wasnt as out of it this time round afterwards.  think it depends on how many follies and eggs you have as if you have more its more likely to be that bit sorer.  i just rested yesterday and put a hot water bottle on my tum a few times.  they gave me high strenth co-codamol which are really good.  i was in quite a bit of pain after it yesterday for the rest of the day.  it was kinda like sharp crampy pains but the painkillers helped.  today isnt so bad and tbh i think the most pain i am getting is from trapped wind!!  i also must be a bit constipated so thats not helping.  you should be fine during the procedure and then its only to be expected that you will feel delicate and a wee bit sore in the tummy area for a couple of days after what youve been through.  but it is totally manageable and is only for the short term.  

gilly thats great the sniffing is going so well!  fingers crossed you avoid any side effects!  

macker how are u doing?

jillyhen you will feel a lot better tomorrow after your appointment as you will will have a lot more info.  being in the dark about things often makes them feel a lot more scary so after tomor you will hopefully feel a lot more prepared and ready.  

x


----------



## ababyb

Danni doots, hiya, glad ur letter arrived, the next couple of wks will fly considering the wait u've had. best of luck  

Jillyhen, good luck tomorrow, its surreal when u actually get the drugs, it hits u that ur finally on the way, hope it all goes well for u  

FitFinn, glad ur scan went well, roll on valentines day for u lol

Julie, hope the wee follies keep growin.  I had EC in RFC no bother and such a lovely feelin with the morphine type sedation they give u, feels like a lovely alcohol hit without the hangover. good luck.

Gilly80, the sniffing is working have faith lol. the only side effect i had was feeling tired and that started after about 3wks. well that and the constant urge to touch my nose lol but that could just be me 

Macker1, thanks for the words of comfort, yeah, hope 2011 will be the yr     just got the date for initial consultation in origins so fingers crossed.

Katie79, hope the planning appt went well, it'll be no time to 22 I'll be pray all goes well for u   Hopefully i wont be far behind u on r latest quest, hopin to get the green light from origin

Sparkleheart, Wow what a result, i'm delighted so many fertilised for u, unfortunately i have no words of wisdom, my only experience so far is a 3 day transfer. i'll     that things work out for u and you get a bfp

BJP, i dont know what to say, i'm sooooo sorry to hear ur havin such a difficult time, hope everything goes well with the scan tomorrow, try to keep the chin up til then. u'll be in my thoughts and again i will    for a positive outcome for u too


----------



## macker1

hi ladies

welcome dannidots to the thread....god loads happening since ive been on, firstly well done sparkleheart the decision is so hard in my last cycle i got a blast and it was unsuccessful. this cycle were going for a day 2 2 embie transfer, our doc thinks suits me more. i couldn;t get my head around this for ages but have gone with docs advice.

julyhen good luck tomorrow, fitfinn and julie good news about scans your on the way now.

gilly i had the same fears as you i have no side effects except hot flashes but went to my scan and every thing great so dont worry i was same as you 


bjp i hope your okay try keep positive and were all praying for you   . i hope the scan is more positive tomorrow.

sorry i was missing yesterday but day 2 of injections and was tired and feeling sick, but its passed today so back in land of living...

just a question ladies, on my last cycle on day 7 my follicles weren't growing goos so nurse advised me to bedrest, which worked...now for this cycle i have rested from day 1 of injections, am i mad i want to co out to meet friends tomorrow for lunch is that ok ?? or am i not resting


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone,

Sparkleheart thats a fantastic number of embies!! Ive only made it to ET once and prof mcclure did the transfer on day 3. we has two great embs transferred but it was at 7am, and the cells were still at day 2 cause was so early. if we make it to et again i would def wait a little longer if possible to select the absolute best looking ones. You are so lucky to have so many to choose from. 

Planning appointment was as I thought. we've come home with our bags of drugs ready to start on the 22nd. If all goes to plan EC will be week beginning 21st March. Its good to have a rough idea of the dates because can now get annual leave booked for the 2ww   we get there. 

ababyb - origin have no waiting list at the moment so if  youve had all your tests it really wont be long.

Bjp good luck for tomorrow xx

Hope the rest of you are well xx


----------



## madeinbelfast

Sparkleheart - For IVF #1 we had 2 embies transferred at day 3, BFP but MC during summer '10.  For IVF #2 we had 2 embies transferred at day 2, BFP & 1st scan yesterday confirmed twins on board.

I was really banging on about a day 5 transfer but went with the Dr's recommendation for day 2 as RFC say they get the same results with day 2 or 3.  

You have to keep faith & trust the professionals.  I was just glad to have got 2 transferred each time.

Good luck

x


----------



## Fi84

Hi, 
Completely new to fertility friends but unfortunantly not new to IVF, Not sure were to post I am currently on 2ww and from NI. Can someone please help.

How can i put my information under my posts??

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Im just getting a chance to log in now, not long in work after our appt on the rfc.

Im now a junkie!! I start the sprays on sunday  and all being well start gonal f on the 4th March.

I cant believe how quick it all happens we have our dates for egg collection and all that. I was panicking as the weekend we are down for e/t we are going to dublin for the rugby but all being well it should be ok

Im def in a better frame of mind and the nurse was lovely explained everything really well. To make matters better my blood pressure is down.

Im absolutely shattered didnt sleep well at al last nite. I have my wee green bag from pharmacy and my blue case with the sharps box.

Thank crunchie its fri

Hope you all are well

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Katie789

Oh my goodness I love crunchies, and its been so long since i had one!!

Seeing it all planned out really makes it feel real doesnt it Jillyhen. Our dates are pretty similar, and like you ive just had a meltdown as have just realised DH best mates wedding is on the weekend our et has been scheduled. I know that the days are all subject to change, but knowing our luck itll clash. I just feel really bad as he's not getting to the stag do cause it is just before EC and the embryologists dont reccommend alcohol other than in moderation. On a stag weekend that would be impossible, and it would only put him in an awkward position if his mates were asking him why he was taking it easy. He's decided its easier not to go than be faced with that but its still wick that he cant go. If wedding did clash with ET and he were to go to the wedding alone he's then gonna be faced with all the questions as to why Im not there. Fingers crossed it will not fall on ET day and i can go - why can things never be straight forward. Someone elses wedding shouldnt be so stressful. I wish there was a  

After last ET I just lay up on the sofa the rest of the day. I know Im jumping the gun a bit, and hopefully we'll have embies to put back in, but have those of you who have been through it before just got back to business straight after ET? Do you think Id be mad to consider going to a wedding - church and meal, def not the dancing (boo hoo)? I know its weeks away but i know itll play on our minds, esp poor DH.

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Its typical Katie

I didnt think everything would move so quickly. The nurse did say that i could be sore after e/t but didnt see any reason not to go to the rugby  as its in dublin thank goodness be different if we had to fly over to SCotland etc.

Now that we are at this stage everything is clearer and im kinda glad i didnt read up on ivf as i went in this morning with a clear head and totally oblivious to what was goin on.. Im dreading the injections hubby will have great satisfaction in imflicting pain on me lol

You are just a week behind me.

When i was up at my appt this morning again there was 3 couples filling in their details one of which i knew so i have advised to join up here as the support i have had here has been brilliant and that i can rant and rave and have someone there who has been or going thru it.

Jillyhen


----------



## macker1

hi katie

its hard to know how you go in your cycle will depend on how you judge things, i need to rest a lot to get follicles going so therefore i rested after my last ET, you will know yourself. i have a friend who excercised, worked and got straight back to business aftr ET and got a BFP!!

hope everyones well x


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girls thanx for all the advice.  we decided to go with a day 3 transfer so its at 6.45 tomorrow morning!!  honestly that Prof is one earlybird!  we will have to be getting up about 5.30am   .  the embryologist phoned again this morning and all 10 embies are dividing, and 8 were at the stage they would expect for that time.  so fingers crossed we get 2 good grades put back in and maybe if we are blessed, have a couple to freeze as well.  Prof thinks its totally reasonable to try a day 3 transfer this time, given that we did day 5 last time and it didnt work.  i feel a whole lot better now the decision is made and it feels like the right one in my gut.  i am so lazy and havent moved much since my EC!  still have quite a sore tum but def getting better.  

jillyhen glad you feel better now youve had your appt.  it would seem you are pretty lucky as your sniffing doesnt seem to be for too long.  theres been some girls on here have had to do it for 6 weeks!  you shouldnt really be sore after ET, its not so bad and is very quick.  at least you can rest on the way down to dublin for a couple of hours.  honestly try not to worry too much about the injections, once u do the first one you will be fine.  

katie, there are loads of girls who dont really rest after ET.  plus if we were to get pregnant in the real world(!) we wouldnt even have a clue and would be going about our normal business.  i rested a ridiculous amount last time but im not going to go as overboard this time.  i will prob take it easy tomorrow and then try to be as normal as poss after that.  you never know the dates could change anyway but i think you should think about goin to the wedding.  you could just go for the ceremony and dinner and slip out earlyish.  im all for trying something different if youve been thru it before so if you rested last time maybe it would be good to do the opposite this time.  just try not to worry about it cos it might not even happen but if it does you will be ok   

macker this is obv too late now but i hope you went out for lunch!!  a bit of laughter and fun with your friends will get those wee follies growing!  just get that hot water bottle on your belly, drink loads and loads of water and try and get a lot of protein into your diet.  when do you have a scan?

Fi84 welcome!  you can post here of course!  i will be on the 2WW from tomorrow so we can keep each other company!  theres also a Ladies in Waiting board where there should be 2WW threads.  you can find it on the main page.  how are u getting on so far?  how far into 2WW are u?

BJP i really hope things went better than expected today   

hello to everyone else.  i always seem to write a novel!
x


----------



## Fi84

Hi sparkleheart
Thanks for the welcome!!
I am 9dp3dt (i hope that is correct) - I have had af pains from before FET, not sure if it is meds or not - fingers crossed it is the meds.

Goog luck for yur ET tomorrow.

Are you attending RFC if so who do you see?

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi Fi!

all those meds play havoc with your insides!  the progesterone gives you cramps for sure so dont worry bout that.  there are loads of girls who got their BFPs and had cramps.  you must be pretty close then, when is you test date?  fingers crossed for you!!    

im at origin but with prof mcclure.  this is our second time so just    it works.  feel a lot more positive this time, prob cos its not as scary and maybe cos just trying to keep any negative thoughts away and believe that this time is our time!  had five days to recover from EC last time but will only have 3 this time and am still sore.  this is TMI but it seems to have done something to my bowels this time, im soooo constipated!  plus when i try to go i get shooting pains up my bum and in my tum   .  cant remember this happening last time so just hope its normal and ok!!
x


----------



## Fi84

Hey Sparkleheart
Test date is 16.2.11 very close but still very scary all fingers crossed i am really trying to stary positive this time and hope that this is our chance!! my sis in law just had a baby on tuesday so this has been a really emotional week for me and i keep getting outbursts of crying!!

1st time round i  had ec and et 2 days later in rfc
2nd time i had ec but over stimulated and got 26 eggs in nov - 15 snowbabies for me - 

This is my 1st FET and this time i feel positive cause my body hasn't been through all the injections etc so my fingers, toes and everything are crossed.

But both treatments after EC i had really bad const. and trapped wind (tmi i know) so maybe this is normal enough!!

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow - make sure get plenty of rest  and keep us updated.

Lots of love xx


----------



## Katie789

Sparkle, I was exactly the same after my ec's. A couple of my pals had given birth in the days around my ec so we were all in competition as no one wanted to go first cause too sore!! 

Prof mcclure is such an earlybird. He did my last transfer at seven I think. I dont think he ever stops. Im sure you are elated all your wee embies have made it this far. 

Fi, like sparkle has already said, the meds really do play havoc.  I hope its gonna be a bfp for you next week and the rest between ec and et is what you needed. How you putting in the time?

Good luck with the drugs jillyhen, im sure itll be a doddle for you.

Gilly, youll be a pro at the sniffin by now! 

Macker, I know ill just have to see how I am nearer the time. I rested all day plus some after last et and got a bfn so will prob try and be bit less cautious and hopefully get a different outcome this time. 
Hey to everyone else. Hope the weekend brings nice things

Katie


----------



## Fi84

Hi Katie, 

I had my ET last wednesday and went back to work on monday - i rested and did a little bit of shopping in my few days off but i think i needed to go back to work to keep my mind busy and then just chilled out at home in the evenings!!

did you got to the rfc or origins??

hope you have a nice weekend!!

Fi xx


----------



## MrsJC_

Danni the only thing i would say is make sure you go collect your drugs from the main hospital first it didnt tell us to do this on our letter and we had to go back and fourth like yoyos lol. Ox

sparkleheart great news on the eggies   good luck for tomoro i will be praying for u  ! Thanks for the info about ec its settled my mind abit . Ox

ababyb im sooo looking foward to feeling tipsy by morphine its been sooo long from i felt it from alochoil   most of my friends think im losing the plot little do they no   . Ox

Macker good luck with your tx   . Ox

fi84 hello and welcome  lots of  babydust from me to you for your 2ww   . Ox

jillyhen it all goes so quick as soon as you start your drugs goodluck . Ox

Macker goodluck with your tx .. Ox

hello to everyone else  

it was day eight of injections and i still cant inject myself lol so dp is still doing it but this morning he just stabbed me without warning and it stung like mad i could of choked him! The days just seem to be flying in cant belive i have another scan on monday then if all is well ec on wed. Ox


----------



## MrsJC_

Katie im sur you just cant wait to get started   Goodluck 22 will be here in no time! Ox


----------



## Jillyhen

When i had a proper look at my schedule we are up early as well the 1st scan is at 750 the one after that 8.00. Have given work the dates. Im sure it will fly by.

I was also given a leaflet on set, do we really have to decide?

Im off to bed im wrecked and didnt sleep very well last nite.

Nite nite

Jillyhen x


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girls just a quick one to let you know we had our transfer and i am now PUPO with one 8cell grade 1 and one 8 cell grade 1-2 on board!  we also had 6 that are good enough to freeze which we are so pleased about!  im goin to try and be healthy from now on but have just had a big fat jambon to celebrate!  gonna take myself off to bed now for the day!
x


----------



## Sparty

Just wanted to pop on and send Sparkle    and     for your  , delighted to hear your  sounds like really good grades of embies and fab news on the wee  babies.

Jilly, lovely to see your about to start - all the appointments for scans are early in the morning. Good luck pet  

Macker - really nice to see you back huni, loving the   . Sending lots of   for this tx
BJP   hope the scan went well, I'm thinking of you xx

Ladies I noticed you chatting about resting or getting right back into doing things after et - I think the stress of worrying about what your doing would be worse than actually doing it.. Do what your happy with, then you can have no regrets.. each of our bodies is different and what works for one person will not for another. After my first 2 txs I did my usual went to work, gym etc after the 3rd I rested more. However, I was in more pain and discomfort after ec the 3rd time so was forced to rest - I have no regrets about working etc after first two goes as my stress levels would have driven me mad if I had stayed at home and rested.

Lots of   to Gilly, Julie, FI84,Katie,ababya, Danni - hope your all getting on well sniffing, injecting etc


----------



## macker1

wow wow wow sparkleheart thats just brilliant...you will have that BFP in no time    my day seven scan is on Monday, have been out for lunch and then resting in the evening 

welcome Fi84 to the thread, its a great support and reassurance, and you get so many tips that the docs don't tell you!!!

big hi to dannidots ,Jillhen,...Katie glad you got the reassurance about the rugby from the nurses so you can go and enjoy.

i agree Katie try something different this time...to get your BFP  

Julie my husband is the same he thinks I'm making it up that the injections can hurt sometimes...he does be in stitches laughing at me!!!!

BJP hope your OK


----------



## macker1

thanks sparty, yeah i have good PMA this time don't know where it came from ...maybe realizing theres no point stressing, which  only came after experiencing a negative cycle. oh and time is a great healer. I'm ready for this!!!


how are you doing??/ its great about sparkle heart isn't it...good to see positive stuff happening!!!

enjoy the weekend girls ....were nearly there


----------



## Jillyhen

Sparkle

Thats great news..

Thanks Macker, wea re away all weekend  maybe its good after e/t i can chill whereas i wud be rushing about at home

I havent very much leave after e/t might take a couple of days , will see how i feeling i have said to work i will play things be ear.

Im going o have my last nite out tonite i have been promising my friend a nite out in ages just to get a good chinwag and will have a wee glass or 2 of wine as im dtermind to be good during my treatment.  

this time tomorrow i will have my 1st srpay over.

hope you all are well and have a lovely weekend.

Jillyhen


----------



## Sparty

Macker I'm doing great - thanks for asking. Yes, its great news from sparkle and your right it is wonderful to see    things happening. Funny how we get involved in each others news and tx - I always look in just to see how the girls I've cycled with or who supported me during my tx are doing.. just    they get BFP as well. I'll be waiting to see yours BFP news posted soon


----------



## Mrs_B24

Congrats sparkleheart on being PUPO  those little embies snuggle in nice and tight xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Sparkle, you deserve more than one jambon!!!! Your embies sound great and six snow babies.  Waow. 

Im spending the day with my pal and her ten week old baby girl and im not dreading it one little bit. My pma is back. Yipee!

Enjoy your weekend everyone xx

Bjp, im thinking about you and hoping no news is good news xx


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
Thanks for all the well wishes and welcomes.

hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far!!

Sparkleheart great news from your ET today and loads of luck!! p.s great minds think alike i had a jambon for breakfast this morning and it was yum!!

Girls, i need some help and this is def. going to be tmi - has anyone had really bad thrush or itchy down below on 2ww - i phoned hosp. yesterday and nurse said okay to cream outside but def. nothing for inside - it is driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fi xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Havent been on in a while but just wanted to pop in and see how you are all doing.

Sparkleheart congrats on being . Hoping those embies snuggle in sweetie.         Woohoo on the snowbabies too.

Macker good luck for the scan on monday huni.      

Jilly good luck with starting DR, hope it all goes well for you huni.       

Gilly how are you doing huni? 

Katie how are you doing huni? 

Sparty how are you doing huni, wont be long now til the little one arrives. Hope you are all organised. 

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

I started on the seprecur this morning, does it normally come out in a small spray? I panicked and took 2 at the same time.  I was just expecting more to come out.

Jillyhen


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi everyone thanks for all the well wishes!  im feeling a wee bit negative already!  i spent all day yesterday just resting watching dvds etc which was fine.  but then late last night i lifted my wee dog onto my bed and now am convinced ive ruined it all!!  i know im prob being silly but its really weighing on my mind.  hes only a wee yorkie although hes sturdy enough.  i cant imagine that doin that could have harmed my wee embies at this stage where theyre still just floating about but at the same time the clinic said no heavy lifting.  but what does that even mean!!  i just really hope so much that its not all over already just cos i did that   .  im cramping already too so feeling pretty deflated.  where has my positivity gone?!  im trying to be rational and think about people who get pregnant naturally and obv wouldnt have a clue at this stage, im sure they are goin to the gym, lifting heavy stuff at work etc so surely it cant be that bad?! any words of encouragement gratefully received!!

jillyhen sorry ive never done the spray so cant help but im sure someone else will be along soon who can. 

x


----------



## Katie789

Hey all,

Jillyhen ive not used the spray either but im sure its fine. Where has the time gone, I cant believe youve started already! 

MissE im doing good thanks. What a great day for the garden, ive got so many bulbs I could open a garden centre.

Sparkle, its hard not to worry but we have to be reassured that women dont know they are preg at this stage and are doing all kinds. Im sure lifting your wee doggie has done no harm to your wee embies. Its prob no heavier than liftin a baby or toddler, and im sure that happens xx 

Katie


----------



## macker1

morning girls

jillyhen, im on sprays, yes a little spray does come out that the way it should be.  but to be on safe side give your spray a few pumps there just to check its totally opened and some drops down to from your nose sometimes i was worried about that but thats the norm..happy spraying  xxx

sparkle don't be silly your fine my friend whose pregnant from ivf went straight back to work and she had cramps too remember implantation feels like a period too.  if you have the zita west ivf cds listen to them there great for relaxation and PMA.

hi to missE, great to hear from you xxx


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 

I only have a few days left on 2ww now and i have had af pains on off all day now and the crinome gels are driving me mad - is anyone else using these gels

Sparkle how are you feeling now and are you off on leave or are you back to work tomoz?? - xx

Jillyhen - I used the suprecur spray for both my cycles and it is really strange as it ran back down my nose after taking it but the nurses say thats fine as long as you dont sniff when you spray - how long you on the spray for??

Katie, do you attend RFC or Origins?? 

Big Hi to everyone else

Fi xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi all

Thanks for the replies i sprayed it twice and then didnt spray again till teatime. This sounds bad but do you put it right up your nose? I did that earlier and i managed to taste it.Yuck

Im on the spray till the 3rd March then the lovely injections start which im dreading. I still cant believe thats me started and it all happens so quick this time next month i will be getting ready for e/c.a

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend and get summit nice for Valentines day, i took hubby out for teat tonite how times have changed!!


----------



## FitFinn

Mornin ladies

Well according to Dr Traub I have  'a few' follies oneach ovary, growing to a good size. He advised that it doesn't mean there is an egg in each (which I hadn't realised?!?!) so he is glad there are a few! EC is planned for Wed @ 10am. Eeeeeeeek. Last day of injections etc today which is fab!! Although they haven't bothered me at all! 

Now gotta keep my fingers crossed there there is an egg in each follie & they my hubbys 'wee men' do their business on Wed! 

Love reading all your news, those who are sniffing, stimming, ec'g or just waiting! 

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for u all xxx


----------



## Katie789

Fitfinn,

Dont be worryin, its all sounding good. I only had three follies last time and was told the same about some not having eggs. They didnt tell me that some follies can have two eggs so I nearly jumped for joy when we got five eggs. 

Good luck for wed 

Katie xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ladies

After an extremely emotionally wrought weekend during which DH had to convince me to go to my viability scan this morning and i was in hysterics because I couldnt face seeing an empty sac on the screen again we went to the IVF clinic today.

We have left in utter shock and awe.. I told the nurse about last weeks scans and how i already knew it wasnt viable. She was so so calm and lovely and helped me onto the bed while DH held my hand and stroked my head. I was in Floods. 

I didnt even look at the screen. Just at the other lovely wee nurse. I saw her make eyes at me with an encouraging smile on her face willing me to look at the screen. By this stage DH had figured out there was a baby in there.. not only that but it had a heartbeat... 

I struggled to see it but was assured it was there and there it was.. my own little blob with a flutter. 

DH told me what happened next reminded him of the episode of the Vicar of Dibley when the chap proposed to her and she went into a complete physical wobble. Well that was me complete with tears (and snot - sorry for TMI). The nurse had to get me composed before she did the rest of her checks..

She brought up another sac.. much smaller and she couldnt see into it at all.. it was only 9mm and im guessing this is the one that had been focused on last week. 

I know we arent out of the woods yet as she told me the other sac might harmlessly dissolve OR it might come away and cause i bleed. If this happens then I have to phone and be checked. 

All being well i wont be back until the 28th Feb (no bleeds pending) for them to check on the second sac.... and after that i will be release as long as there is still a heartbeat. 

I cant even begin to tell you how DH and i Feel right not. Im going to try and enjoy today at least as im sure once im further away from this morning the usual fears will set in BUT for now.. just for now.. im 7 plus 4 and so so so happy to be able to say that. 

back with personals soon xoxo


----------



## Moonbeam08

fitfin.. what time were you up at RFC today. we might have crossed paths.. i was there from 8.30- 10am... DR traub told me the same thing which i already knew as last time i had 9 follies and 8 eggs and this time only 3 follies and 2 eggs so the fact you have a 'few' means it will be like easter time when they go in for their egg hunt !

Jilly - you will kinda feel in no mans land after a while on the spray but once the jabs and the appointments start you will feel something is happening and its more encouraging... 

xoxo


----------



## Ermitrude

So so delighted for you BJP - I bet you're exhausted after the emotions over the weekend and today.  Rest up now hun and pg all will go smoothly from here on in.


----------



## Katie789

Bjp,

Youve no idea how happy I am to hear your news!!! After all the heartache hopefully you can go on and enjoy it 

Katie xx


----------



## FitFinn

Thanks girls!

BJP - over the moon for u!! keep positive & be happy, they're hangin on in there!! I think I just missed you as was in at 8.10 and out bout 5mins later! 

Thanks for telling me about ur follies as well, its reassuring to know that 'a few' could be enough! 

Heading to Forestside soon to get something nice for dessert tonight, seein as we can't have wine, thought chocolate would do!!


----------



## Sparkleheart

oh BJP i am just sooo delighted to read your post!  that is such an amazing news!  you really are proof of God's miracles and you make me more hopeful that He is creating two little miracles in my tummy right now!  i really am so glad for you   

i am starting to get some of my PMA back and BJPs news def helped!  im not really doing bedrest this time, just did the day of transfer and yesterday morn but then went round to my friends for a catch up yesterday afternoon.  think i felt better for getting out and about.  still crampy but think that may be the pessaries.  i seem to start cramping as soon as i put it in! 

fitfinn thats great news on your follies.  you may be surprised at how many you get!  last day of injections for you today then which is always nice!

macker how did you get on today with your scan?  hope it went well and youre on track.  you made me laugh telling me not to be silly when i was freaking out about lifting my dog!  that was just what i needed to hear and made me feel better!  

katie thanks for your reassurance aswell.  it is just so hard not to worry isnt it!?

jilly hope the spraying is going to plan and getting easier!

Fi84 eek you must be getting excited/nervous!  i would be thrilled if i made it as far as you as last time i started to bleed way before my test date.  so hopefully that means good news is coming your way!  i use cyclogest not the crinone but have heard it can be messy!  i think all these hormones just really make us feel pretty yuck!  im doin a PhD at the mo so can pretty much suit myself as to whether i go in or not.  goin in today and tomorrow as have meetings.  think i feel better doing sumthin.  

sparty thanks so much for dropping in with your well wishes!  its crazy how far along you are, im sure you are getting really excited!!

missE lovely to hear from you too, hope you are doing good.  

mrsB thanx to you too for your well wishes!  how exciting that your twinnies are nearly here!

hello to everyone else

x


----------



## Moonbeam08

if the ups and downs of my cycle and since BFP can bring hope to the ladies on this board then its all be worth it.. although saying that i dont want to go through this again.. lol


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, i haven't posted for a while but have been keeping an eye on how you are all getting on and this thread has got so busy over the last few weeks, good luck to you all at your different stages of sniffing, jabs, ec's, 2ww etc, sending lots of        and        to you all   

I just had to jump on quickly and say congratulations to BJP2008, i am so, so pleased for both you and your DH, you both really deserve this baby and now that you have seen the little one complete with fluttering hearbeat try to relax and enjoy the fact you are going to have your little miracle baby, chin up and dont let any negative thoughts creep in once the initial excitement of your scan has subsided, and thats an order lol   

AFM, i am now 11wks + 4 days pregnant after my icsi tx in the RFC in Nov/Dec and have had my "12 week" scan, i had it early for no reason other than thats when the hospital could fit me in, i'm not complaining tho, the scan was fab, the baby was jumping about and waving arms and legs, which was so reassuring to see, so girls believe me when i say the treatment can be a rollercoaster of emotions but it is so so worth it when you see your little one on that screen   

Take care girls and will pop on again to see how you are all progressing, sending lots of      babydust to you all x


----------



## Jillyhen

Bjp

Delighted to hear your news  i   that all goes well.

Am due to take 2 more sprays the one before luch wasnt 2 bad felt a bit woozy afterwards tho.

Must go and do some work really not in the mood today.

Hope the rest of you ladies are all well, i will read the posts better when i get home.

Jillyhen


----------



## Mrs_B24

CONGRATS BJP! AM SO OVER THE MOON FOR YOU !!!!
if it helps any bit at my first scan once sack was well over half the size of the other, they told me not to hold out much hope on the smaller one but the big one was fine!and look now had scan today and both bubs are measing ahead of what they should be! oney four days and other by seven! which they are very pleased about! so even the small ones can suprise u ! xxxx
sparkleheart how are you hun? hope ur takin it easy!
to all the other lovely ladies you in my thoughts and prayers! 
hope everyone is having a lovely valentines day!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi all, 

Just found this thread (recognise couple of names) 

I am currently on stimms and hoping for EC early next week.......

Hope evryone is doing well x x


----------



## macker1

omg omg way too much happy news for me to take in!!!!....BJP am delighted for you and the hope that it gives us that miracles do happen. Sparkle glad you got your PMA back sure dont be worrying i know its our turn i feel it in my blood. 

Fitfinn very exciting about ec on weds your there now x

Jillyhen if your nervous about injections i use a cream called emla cream its a numbing cream u put it on 30 mins before injections or blood tests and you feel nothing....i wouldnt have survived with out it, i hat needdles.

As for me day  7scan has shown ive 9 follicles at the mo so back on thursday and should know for ec, there thinking sunday or monday...bring it on im ready...oh cried today when saw my follicle u think i saw my baby!!!   

big hi to everyone hope your all doing good xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Im not getting this spray melarky at all. Some times its ok an other time it isnt. If i get a small spray should i do it again.. Im worried incase it affects everything.

I never thought about using the emla cream thanks Macker.

Im feeling really lazy tonite, came home from work and pj's where on, so tired.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Oh BJP I am over the moon for you      

Here's to a happy & healthy pregnancy


----------



## sparklyme

Hi girls mind if I join ya's? I got my letter on sat for march af for my nhs cycle.  Paid for my first cycle with Gcrm in Glasgow and it resulted in my baby girl. Hoping for a brother or sister for her and can't afford another paid go so this will be our second and last treatment.  

Goodluck all those going thru treatment at the mo and to all those waiting on the golden ticket


----------



## macker1

jillyhen mayb ring your clinic and go in and show them just to get the reasurrence you need, as you dont need added stress on you hun xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Jilly - did you contact the clinic?

Sparkleme and Shelly - welcome to the board and good luck with your treatments.

Ermi - If i have to have a blip this pregnancy then i would be grateful if that was it and the rest does go smoothly.. Last time it went too smoothly and then went horribly wrong so i would rather it the other way around and it end up wonderfully right this time lol. 

Macker - yeh for your follies ! go follies go ! 

Katie& hopeful - thankyou both for your congrats and best wishes as well.

MrsB - flip.. thats crazy about your smaller sac.. they couldnt get an angle on it to see inside it at all and it was a third the size so im not hopeful for twinnies but i am blessed with a ickle blob and im delighted but that is crazy news about your smaller sac.. im in awe.... did they bring you back for a repeat scan to see what was happening with it or when did you find out?

Annie - lovely to hear from you and lovely to hear your news. Its great when successful ladies update us as it gives us all a little bit more hope. 

hello and hugs to anyone i have missed xoxox


----------



## Shelleylouise73

BJP2008 - Thank you
Who else is currently stimming and had first follie scan?? Need cycle buddy 

x


----------



## sands

Hey Girls.  sorry i havn't been doing personals.  So nice to hear all your storiesd especially Katie and BJP for whom I'm so delighted!!!!!!!  I went for EC on Feb 3rd a few days earlier than expected because of overstimm.  i got 17 eggs of which 15 were fertilised the next day.  Because of HS fears we were recommended to freeze 10 embies.  So I'm not sure what come next except for meeting at RFC on 21st to discuss next stage.  Has anyone had this happen before and what's involved in frozen transfer?  Should we thaw all of half of these and save some for another FET later?  Ohhhh s many decisions!!!!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

sands - im sorry i cant advise but MissE maybe able to help you out with all things FET related as her story is similar to yours. If she doesnt pop up maybe PM her?


----------



## Jillyhen

BJP

I rang the nurses this morning as i was convinced that i was doing it wrong, have been assured that its fine only tales 3% to dissolve or summit like like anyway so im a happy chickee, have just had my second spray of the day and it was fine.

Hope the rest of you are all well.

Jillyhen


----------



## Mrs_B24

Afternoon All! 
BJP my clinic gave a scan at six weeks and at eight weeks which were included in the price.well all the nurse said at first one was basically dont be suprised if the other one is gone in two weeks, but when i went back two weeks later the little fighter was still there still smaller but in normal ranges (first scan big one was six weeks four days and second one measured five weeks three days and i was bang on six weeks pg at that app)i still have the pic and there is a massive difference.i was talking to some ladies on chat and they said perhaps the reason for this is that maybe one was a late implanter?
its TOTALLY understandable that you are worried tho! x
i still worry a lot going to scans and at the same time am excited.
my dh went through same thing as you and your dh (the day after his birthday) with his ex so even though he dont talk bout it o no he does be worried too.and  may have mentioned in other thread that he has a dd with his ex but long story short she brainwashed against him and me and my kids
so for his added sake i want everything to be ok. he, like you and your dh deserve this miracle and EVERYTHING will be fine! 
ps this is only the start of the worrying it will go on for the rest of your life! i still worry all the time bout my two eldest! grey hairs at 25 blimey! 
big hi to everyone else!
shelley louise nice to see you back on the crazy train really hope it works for you this time hunny! 
jillyhen are you wrecked today too? it will ease off with stims im sure those sprays seem like a right ol pain in the bum bum. and u no what are worse those bloody glass viles that the pregnyl come in (i think menopur do too not sure!)
xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls,

Sands, I had a similar situation one year ago, we'd 19 eggs, 15 fertilised and et cancelled due to risk of OHSS.  All 15 were frozen and we went for FET with my April cycle with transfer taking place mid May.

We agreed to initially defrost 4 embies to get two of the best quality, it ended up that 5 were defrosted and we had two transferred.  Unfortunately we had a BFN with this, but we've 9 frozen embies left and we're going for another FET in April/ May this year, again we've agreed to defrost 4 to begin with and, of they aren't good enough quality, keep defrosting till we get two good ones.

I know how disappointing it is to have ET cancelled, but it won't be long until you get a FET.  You'll have a review appointment soon and the doc will go over everything with you so good luck.  

As BJP said, Misse went through this two, again last year.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Sands so sorry to hear you didnt get to have your transfer, it is really disappointing but it will give your body a chance to settle down huni  . I had the same thing happen to me last year too just like Tessykins. I had 28 eggs, collected and 17 fertilised. At your review on the 21st they will get you to sign the forms for FET and there is usually a few months wait (2-3). I had my EC in Feb and then had my first FET in May/June.
The medicated FET involves DR either with the spray or the pill, then hrt tablets to thicken the lining and then a scan to check the lining. If all ok then you start the crinone and get a date for ET. I have had 2 FETs, for each we were advised to thaw 6 embies. Both times 5 survived the thaw but only 3 went on to divide and we had 2 transferred on each occasion. I have 5 snowbabies left and am hoping to thaw them all for my last FET hopefully in a few months time.  
Hope this helps. 
As Tessy said hopefully it wont be too long til you can go for FET and the doc will go through everything next week with you. Good luck huni.


Tessy hello huni, how are you?  

BJP hows it going missus? Was over the moon when you text me yesterday to tell me your news.  

Jilly hope you get the hang of the spray soon huni.  

Katie how are you getting on?  

Shelleylouise lovely to have you back, hoping this tx is the one huni.  

MrsB how are you and the twingles getting on?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all getting on well with whatever stage of tx you are at. I'll be back later for a proper catchup.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Evening all,

Am sooo busy at the moment both at home and at work so just a quickie tonight to wish fitfinn luck for tomorrow.

Fi, hope you got good news today x 

Hope everyone else is doing good. Will get a proper catch up soon.

Katie xx


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
Loads to catch up on here - hope everyone is well and good luck

Jilly - Glad you got your spray under control - 

I was very naughty and tested early - OTD  16.2.11
Used 2 tests 14.2.11 - BFP - Faint lines but def. there and tested again this morning 15.2.11 BFP Yay - 
I am going to do the test which RFC gave me and ring them in the morning with the result oh i'm praying that is BFP

Really scared but sooo exicted!!

Fi xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats FI-84 on BFP!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Congrats Fi on your bfp. YOu are a naughty girl but brilliant result.


----------



## gilly80

hi ladies

first of congratulations to fi84 that's fab news
MissE how are you doing?
Jillyhen how are you getting on with your spray?
Bjp I'm delighted that things turned around for you.

Hi to everyone else i might have missed

Afm i still am not having any symptoms at all with the spray (not that I'm complaining) but have a little niggle that's it's not working, AF was meant to be here on sunday and as yet no sign  so I've started to imagine all the worst case scenarios lol
If anyone finds my PMA could there return it to me please lol

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Fi thats fantastic news!!! Am so pleased for you.

Gilly my af was a week late during last tx. I panicked thinking it would hold everything up but it didnt and as my womb lining was nice and thin we could start stimming. Clinic did ask us to test though in case we were pg, sayin it was common as the pressure to ttc naturally was off. Yeah right. 

Katie


----------



## IGWIN79

gilly just to let you know i had no bleed this tx and my lining was nice and thin 
they told me not to worry if you didnt have a bleed  hope that helps hun


----------



## FitFinn

Hi there

Firstly massive congrats Fi - fab news on ur BFP!! 

Katie, Jillyhen & all the others who wished me luck for EC this morning, thanks heaps. So nice that ur thinkin of me!

Well it all went well. In fact it was over so quickly. The morphine hit was amazing & I felt v drunk & floaty within minutes (just without the slurring or hangover!). I didnt even feel Dr do one ovary & only a tiny nip on the other one. It was all done within about 15mins. I then got wheeled into recovery where I read my book, had some toast and went home bout 45mins later. 

The important stuff.....9 follicles with 5 eggs currently having a party with my hubbys sperm in a petri dish! I was initially disappointed with the 5 eggs but I suppose it only takes one.  Gotta phone the embryologist at 10.10am tomorrow to find out if any are viable for transer.....cue another sleepless night! If there is a good one for transfer then it will be on Friday afternoon. 

Anyone else had minimal eggs like me?

Thanks again for all ur wishes!! 

xx


----------



## gilly80

thanks Katie and sweetchilli i will try and relax

fitfin that is fab news, remember it's quality over quantity

Gilly xxxx


----------



## wee emma

i had three and all three fertilised and bjp had two and got a bfp so don't worry at all about how many. If there were loads of eggs they could be small and not fertilise and also think, if it was a natural month there's usually only one egg anyway.

As gilly says, its quality over quantity.


----------



## Katie789

Fitfinn, five is a great number of eggs. It really is quality over quantity. First time around I had eight eggs but only got one embie. Second time around I had five and got four embies. Like you said, it only takes one. Anything more is a bonus. 

I hope the call goes well tomorrow xx

Katie


----------



## Sparkleheart

Fi84 congrats!!!! thats great news! BFP

fitfinn thats great news bout your 5 eggies too! 5 is a great number! just try and take it easy today, maybe watch a funny dvd or sumthin to try and take your mind off tomorrows phonecall. 

gilly as the other girls have said im sure everything is fine. its crazy how there is so much to worry about in this process!

jillyhen glad youre gettin the hang of the sprays.

macker thats amazing news bout your follies!! 9 is brill for this stage! hope your scan goes equally well tomorrow. getting v excited for you!

BJP hope youre enjoying being pregnant!! 

katie the days are ticking along nicely, itll not be long til the 22nd. im sure youre both excited and nervous.

welcome sparklyme and shelley, good luck to both of you.

im now 4dp3dt and dont have much to report really. have been keeping pretty occupied so i dont have as much time to think about it. in my weaker moments i keep thinking surely i would be feeling implantation now (whatever that feels like!!) and i dont really feel much of anything so get a bit disheartened. but really trying to stay positive and  that there is something good going on in there!

x


----------



## Mrs_B24

fitfinn i had 41 follies 9 eggs 4 fertilised and 2 at transfer and both took! so its defo quality over quantity!
all the best for tomorrow hun!
xxxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hiyas 
thanks for making me so welcome girls...
fi & bjp congrats to you both 
fitfinn well done you 
gilly  I'm sure it will be fine
macker good luck for your scan 
hope everyone else is well, its such a busy thread 
quick question, got my day 3 bloods back today fsh is 5.2 & oestradiol level is 231, I hav no idea if this is good bad or ugly, anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Moonbeam08

fi - the number of eggies is just perfect. As Wee Emma rightly said she had 3 and all fertilised and i only got 2 and got my cautious BFP. Last time I got 8 out of 9 follies and 7 fertilised and 6 made it to day 2 with 2 transfered so with my POOR response with only 3 follies this time i was initially devastated but i went into EC praying for 2 embies as i was only expecting one and thus was delighted. It funny how you mould your expectations.. As long as you get one or 2 embies then the cycle is a SUCCESS... 

Danni - they look for a LOW FSH ie less than 12 but less than 6 is considered excellent. The lower the number the less hard your body is having to work to kick start your ovaries every month. As you get older or if you have a low ovarian reserve your body has to work harder thus the FSH level will be higher.. The E2 level is measured as sometimes if its high then it can artificially dampen down your FSH level but your E2 is absolutely grand for  baseline xox


----------



## MrsJC_

Hi everyone   so much happening from the last time i was on!

Went for EC this morning everything went so fast! i found it quite sore on one side so had to use gas and air too (which was great)   I got four eggs which i was quite dissiopinted with and had a wee cry about it but then ive read here that its about quality not quanity i really hope this is true  i have to ring RFC at 10.05 in the morning and i hope and pray that my wee eggies are ready to go back in  

Good luck to everyone and congrats to anyone who has got a bfp lots of love and babydust.. Julie .. Ox


----------



## Katie789

Julie,
Sorry I didnt realise you were up for ec today otherwise I wouldve wished you luck, although it doesnt sound like you needed it, four eggs is def good news. Having been there I know how upsetting it us to have a smaller number, but I cant say it enough that the quality is much more important. Although we didnt get a bfp, second time around we had much better fertilization results with fewer, healthier eggs than we did first time around with eight eggs.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Good luck

Katie x


----------



## MrsJC_

Hi katie,
            theres is much going on in this thread its hard to keep up with everyone lol. I feel much better reading about the quality not quanity got myself so upset earlier until i read a few things on here! FF has deffintly helped me thought my tx. I will be on tomoro and hopefully i will have some good news  .  Hows your tx going? Ox


----------



## macker1

loads happening  ...message of the week quality over quantity, 2 friends of mine got 4 embies and both got there BFP, my first cycle i had 11 and got BFP 


Fi congrats on your BFP, u lucky thing xxx

julie_O and fitfinn congrats on your EC, looking forward to the update.

Sparkleheart i know had a weak moment myself today and had to chase away the negative thoughts, we have to just soldier on

as for me heading for to the HARI clinic in morn for day 10 scan..to find out when EC is getting tired now so bring it...oh my stomach is really swollen any one else get that on stims and has a little red rash on it  

big hi to everyone hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## madeinbelfast

Good luck girls with your tx & congratulations all round for the pregnancies.

x


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
Thanks for all the congradulations!!

Congradulations for all the other BFP!!

Gilly - I know naughtey but couldn't wait any longer - how is the spray going now have the hot flushes started yet

Sparkle - Keep away the negitive thoughts i know it is soo hard

Katie - Thanks & how are you getting on? Were are you with your treatment at the minute?

Macker1 - Good luck for your scan tomorrow & EC

Julie-ox - Hope your okay after EC & Good Luck for ET

Fitfinn - How are you feeling after EC & good luck for ET

I Hope i havent missed anyone & Good luck to everyone

Fi xx


----------



## FitFinn

Heh girls, up early although tried to lie in but once I was awake I couldn't stop thinking bout my embies! Fingers crossed! JulieOx I was so like u yesterday, disappointed with my number but we have to be positive. Good luck with ur call!!!!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

morning 
bjp thanks for the info, sometimes some reassurance is all we need 
fitfinn & julie good luck for this morning, I hope your embies are doing well 
macker, best of luck 
big hello everyone 

afm, feels like times standing still at the mo, back at the rfc for hiv etc bloods on the 23rd & then send March's af details, so all being well next month the fun should begin


----------



## MrsJC_

Hi girls just a quick note to say no eggies fertelised   were devesated but whats meant to be is meant to be and hopefully our day will come!

Fitfinn i really pray you got a better result.. Ox


----------



## Sparkleheart

Julie I am so so sorry. That is such devastating news I'm sure u are gutted. I really admire your positive attitude and am very sure that your time will come.
Xox


----------



## FitFinn

Heh girls



Julie i'm so sorry to hear ur news, I was thinkin bout u this morning at 10.05, knowing ur phonecall was just before mine....u poor thing. Sending u big hugs and i totally agree with u that whatever will be will be! 

I did have good news, which I feel bad for even being excited about now but we have 5 fertilised embies now and transfer is at 2.15pm tomorrow. 

I am delighted but wish that everyone had had the same result....

xxxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

oh julie I'm so so sorry honey


----------



## Dannii_Doots

fitfinn congrats 5 embies is fantastic


----------



## Sparkleheart

fitfinn congrats on your wee embies, 5 is excellent!  all the best for your transfer tomorrow.
x


----------



## MrsJC_

Thanks sparkle,Danni & fitfin  feel abit better now after a good cry!

Fitfin Im sure you are so excited about tomoro and I wish you all the luck in the world and I hope ur wee embies stick. Keep us posted  . ox


----------



## IGWIN79

Julie iu am so sorry this has happened to you      , dont give up hope hun , an old ff had the same as you and low and behold a few months later she had a nat BFP   
plus there are gilrs on here that have had no fert the first time and then the second time they fertilised 
just wanted to send you big hugs hun


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Julie so sorry to hear your news.

Fitfinn congrat on the embies im sure you are delighted

Fi-84 Im feeling great at the min i constantly cold so dont mind the hot flushes..

Danni-doots prepare to be back and forth to the rfc one you get your drugs, we arent back up till the 9th nut then up 3 times the foll week coming up to e/c/.


Hope the rest of the ladies are well.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls

I had meant to ask this for all the ladies who have been on the spray, do you go through the 2 bottles of the seprecur? I have been using it 4 times a day since sun and there is only a small bit used so far.

Jillyhen


----------



## MrsJC_

Sweetchilli thank you for the hugs its made me smile    hopefully one day  !!! Thats whats keeping me going and as ive said before whats meant to be is meant to be we just need to try again! Were both still young so thats a good thing. We done everything we could do ate healthy stopped drinking took vitimans so im happy to say we done everything we could and just cant blame ourselfs. Im not the only peson its happened to as you said look at your ff friend. Thank you again  

Thank you too jillyhen and you only go through just over half of the second bottle of seprecur. x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Julie ox so sorry hun xxxx
Fitfinn congrats and all the best for et


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Julie

Even though the nurse @ the rfc reassured me i still think im doin it wrong.

Jillyhen


----------



## MrsJC_

Thank u mrs b. Ox

Jillyhen i thought that myself because it looked as if there wasn't much being used but it eventually does start to go down. Ox


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Julie

Im prob panicking over nothing.

Jillyhen


----------



## Moonbeam08

Julie – im so so sorry to hear your news today. I have been watching the board all day for you and FF to post and Its only now I can get on. I Echo what SwC said.. I have a dear friend in RL (not on ff) who had no fertilisation one cycle and had enough for snow babies the next time … so you just never know. There seems to be no rhyme nor reason to this. Just every cycle is different. Its just cruel when you don’t make it to ET but you got to have faith that it will be different next time xoxo

FF – that’s brilliant news about your 5 embies… if they only put one back and the rest are grade b or better then you will even have snow babies ! wow! 

Jilly – just wipe and don’t snort and all will be fine with the spray… I promise ! 

Who have we PUPO at the moment? Anyone? Flip I feel bad that I cant remember….


----------



## Sparkleheart

BJP im PUPO!!  im 5dp3dt and feeling pretty much nothing!  was maybe hoping to feel something that might make me think it was implantation but alas nope!  oh well i know its pretty much impossible to tell either way so just tryin to keep myself busy and keeping   .  

how are u feeling these days?  any symptoms or anything?

think im gonna go and get a magazine and a decaf latte now!

x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Sparkle – DOH ! of course you are DOH DOH DOH ! I felt nothing at all during my 2ww but this was the same as when I was on my 2ww with Abigail so I didn’t let that concern me.. since then I have not felt much in the way of symptoms at all. Apart from the pointy bits on the ends of my (.)(.) being more tender and this week my (.)(.) seems to have filled out a bit and are a bit firmer (im very small chested so tend to notice these things) ALSO yesterday for the first time I felt a bit dodgy until mid morning. Today I think I had a fleeting moment of the same which came and went quickly.. im not sure if it was full blown nausea but certainly something along those lines. With Abigail I first felt like gagging at 6 plus 4 and by 7 weeks I was puking randomly .. not every day but bad days were bad and good days I was grand. I guess every pregnancy is different. The only thing I also can report is that im not very pleasant or sociable company to be around as im burping a lot.. especially after food and in the morning.. a little bit of wind as well (the other way) which is much less severe than it was with Abigail..


----------



## plusone

just butting in to say Julie I am one of those girls who had no fertilsation first time second time had 7 embies and have a little monkey splashing in the bath as i type that is proof that it worked.  Pregnant again with number 2 used donor this time for other reason than poor fertilistaion last time Hope things work out for you.  

Love to all you girlies!!!!!


----------



## macker1

just wanted to say how sorry i was to hear the news Julie_O, look after yourself and take some time   xx

Its such a rollercoaster this ivf.. cos now im congradulating fitfinn, its tough   stuff to go through.

had my day 10 scan today did well EC is on sunday and no more needles for me well except for pregnyll tomorrow..happy days were onto the next stage


----------



## Sparkleheart

BJP that made me    about your burping!!  

macker yaaaaay for u!  thats great youre all set for EC on sunday.  that seemed to fly in!!

x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are ok.

Julie so so sorry to read your news huni.   I must say i admire you for being so positive, hoping the next tx will be the one huni.

Jilly i'm sure you are doing the spray fine huni. Try not to worry.  

Sparkle hang in there huni, hoping those wee embies are snuggling in tight.        

FF well done on the 5 embies huni, great news. Good luck for ET.        

BJP had to      at the burping huni. When i was pregnant all i did was hiccup constantly.  

Macker great news about EC huni, hoping it all goes well.        

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, good luck whatever stage you are at.  

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Evening everyone,

I have such a malteaser brain - i cant keep up with this thread its sooo busy   

Julie - I'm thinking of you. Its so hard, but youve got a great attitude   

fitfinn - thats great all five fertilized. good luck for tomorrow   

Macker - where has the time gone. Hope all goes well on sunday   

Jilly - the hot flushes kill me. Was nearly kicked out of bed a few times last cycle because I was like a furnace and DH couldnt sleep because of it. honestly, sometimes i woke thinking i'd wet the bed i was sweating so much  

Gilly, how are you getting on? Still managing to avoid the side effects??

MissE - hope you are keeping well. You are a few weeks closer, eh   

Sparkle, hope the 2ww isnt driving you too mad, am   for you.


Hope everyone else is well

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

oh Julie, I'm so sorry to hear your news.
fitfin congrats to you ,
Katie, still no symptoms or AF 

afm long day in work only home promise i will do more personals tomorrow, going to bed

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

thankgoodness its FRIDAY.. DH and i are going for an Indian tonight ( did i mention im just back from a fry up this morning or maybe i had better keep that under my hat!) Tomorrow we are being fed to within an inch of our lives at my in laws and then sunday its lunch out in a restaurant for my dads birthday.. OMG im going to be like a weeble on monday


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

How are you all thank crunchie its fri.. Is it normal to be so sleepy during the sprays? I could sleep all the time and today ive a banging headache just want to go home and back to bed..

Im being forgetful and stupid do you spray and inject at the same time? My hubbu must have been paying more attention than me.

Has anyone anything nice planned for the weekend?
  at your comment Katie im just felling normal at bedtime im just cosy.

Must go and do a wee bit of work lol

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

Thank god its fri, im totally shattered today.

Did anyone else have side affects ie hunger, sleepiness?? Thank god ive had no hot flushes as yet im just nice and cosy at bedtime. Its my hubby that has the hot flushes..


----------



## macker1

thanks guys...just resting now and getting reading for EC on sunday exciting times ahead..

sparkleheart..hope the PMA is going good for you...for all the questions about side effects on sprays i was tired and had the hot flashes but hey looking back it wasnt to bad its just what we have to do it will be worth it in the end girls   

am off for a sleep myself will update yous on sunday

hope fitfinn did good toaday


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Thank crunchie its friday, im so tired always hungry. Is this a side affect of the spray? So far so good ive had no hot flushes im just cosy my poor hunny sweats buckets tho..

This sounds silly i thot i had only to spray for 2 weeks then stop when the injections started. My hubby must have been paying more attention than me lol

Jillyhen


----------



## FitFinn

Heh there! 

Currently lying on my sofa under a blanket, wishing I'd bought some mini eggs on my way home! 1 embie on board, 4 cell grade 4 whatever that means? Another one has been kept on ice! Consultant seemed happy, so I am! 

Hope all is going well with sniffing, stimming, and fingers crossed for the Sunday egg collection! 

F x


----------



## Katie789

Im so glad the mini eggs and all are at the tills, I love them. Fitfinn, thats great news, your nearly there!! 

Jilly, I was knackered on down reg too as I wasnt sleeping well at all cause of flushes. Was typical, exhausted but couldnt sleep! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!! 

Katie


----------



## MrsJC_

Bjp2008 Thank you   I really hope it is our turn one day soon   i just have to keep positive and i no this is not the end for us its only the beginning.  Ox

plusone is horrible having to go through it but look at you now   Congrats on number 2 and thank you  .. Ox

Macker thank you  . Ox

MissE Thankyou  .. Ox

Katie thank you  . Ox

Gilly80 Thank you . Ox

Fitfin take it easy and i really hope you get your bfp GOODLUCK  .. Ox

Well girls just a wee note from me  
Went out yesterday and  with my mum for lunch and dinner with dp and two close friends lastnight it was good getting out instead of just moaping about the house!! Mum had some good news for me   her and my dad are going to pay for us to go private with orgin we are so greatful to them to be getting another chance lets hope wish pray and cross everything that this tx will be different   we have a review app with the rfc on the 3rd of march but going to my docs this week to get a referal letter for orgin as i read on there website you need one tried to ring them at 4.30 today but they were closed until tomoro so i will just have to ring back and hopefully get an app soon with them i no u have to wait a few months before we start again but atleast we no we will be getting another chance   Love yas all and thank you for the support from everyone Ox


----------



## FitFinn

That's fab news Julie. Yay for ur parents!!!! I'm so pleased ur folks are gonna help u out. I've all my toes crossed for u girl xxx


----------



## MrsJC_

Thankyou fitfinn   Everything i can cross is crossed for you and i really pray you get a bfp and hopefully i wont be too far behind you   Ox


----------



## Jillyhen

Julie, thats fab news so chuffed for you. Our parents have said the same as well.

Fitfinn ive everything crossed for ya.

im just after my dinner with jan roly poly and custard yum yum dying for a glass of wine tho, think i will just save myself and have one when im down in dublin next weekend.

Katie, im slepping better than i ever did, only woke up once last nite. Hope now i dint jinx myself


----------



## MrsJC_

Were over the moon about it jillyhen  let's hope your parent won't need to pay! Mmmm jam Roly poly haven't had that in years. Ox


----------



## MissE

Julie great news about your parents paying for a treatment huni. Phone origin cos at the mo they are offering complimentary consultations with one of the nurses. You go in to chat with the nurse and then they arrange an appointment with the consultant. I have made an appointment for 5th march, just want to plan ahead. I have 5 frosties left with rfc but if i need a fresh cycle after at least we will have most of the preliminary stuff out of the way. They said they would do my AMH level and asked if i can get hubbys SA results from rfc. 

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw it was so yummy, i had mde a nice dinner as i had hardly see hubby all week.

How are you all doin? I think my af is gonna rear her ugly head as ive been having awful pains past 2 days.. Should i be worried if i have had hardly any side affect of the sprays? Sorry to keep goin on but im scared incase im not getting it right.

Im a right drama queen lol

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone,

Jillyhen dont be worrying about having no side effects, as with most medicines they are only 'possible'. When you go for a scan the important thing is a nice thin womb lining, not if youve had headaches, sweats etc. 

Knowing me I will prob have the heap, fingers crossed I dont. Cant believe I start again on tuesday. My acupuncture lady told me to really up my protein this time and try and include beans, lentils and all. I cant stand them so will just get the chicken, tuna cheese and eggs into me. Lovely dh did the foodshop yesterday and bought me all the things I liked off the list she gave me without me askin him to. Plus a lovely bunch of lillies. Wee star. He feels so bad that we have to go through this. 

Out for lunch today with the family and off tomorrow, yipee!! Hope everyones having as nice a weekend as me 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Katie

How good is your hubby, mine has only done the grocery shopping for me once..

Enjoy your lunch im off to a wedding fair to model a wedding dress and then meeting up with the gitls again later for dinner. Ramore wine bar yum yum.

good luck for tues

Jillyhen x


----------



## gilly80

afternoon ladies

hope everyone is enjoying the weekend, i wish my hubby was here to do things for me but he's working and I'm meant to be doing housework but i have a funny feeling that's not going to happen anytime today oops lol. (hoping he's going to bring me dinner home though, there have to be some perks being married to a chef)

jillyhen I've had no symptoms either so don't worry, hope your modelling went well today.

Katie good luck with getting back on this roller coaster.

hi to everyone else

afm AF finally arrived today only a week late so I'm delighted, it looks like i will be able to start my stims on the 9th of march with no hassle or extra blood tests. Things are looking up lol

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## roxychick121

hey ladies 


Is there any ladies on the 2ww yet, i'm looking for someone to chat too OTD is 04/03   


Been through this before and  its just nice to chat to someone around the same part of this journey as me.  i've been finding it hard to come back on here but i think i need too as i need to talk to people in the same situation as me   


hope all the sniffing and injecting is going well sending     


Good luck to all those going through your egg transfers/egg retrievals.    


Ask away if you want to know anything, i will gladly answer, as this site helped me so much on my last journey!   


Emma xx


----------



## FitFinn

Hi Emma
I'm on 2ww also. In fact I'm due to test 04/03. I rested up on transfer day but worked all day yesterday, no heavy lifting or hoovering but hosted a party last night. I was in bed most of today but bit worried I did too much yesterday. The consultant that did my ET told me just to act normal and not go bungee jumping! 
Already planning to test early! Me bad I know!

How u findin it Emma?


----------



## Katie789

Hi emma,

Fitfinn is around on this board. Shes similar to you.  Macker maybe as well. Sparkleheart is a bit ahead and the rest of us are laggin way behind! 

Jillyhen id love to be a weddin dress model, I often think about pretending to be getting married again so I can go try the dresses on. Im so jealous! 
Gilly, am also jealous of you having a chef husband although My dh does all the cooking so I cant really complain!! Well I can cause I have to clean up after him!!

Doesnt the weekend fly in. Nearly time for dancing on ice again!!

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## roxychick121

hi fitfinn


ah thats great someone at the same stage as me    , were you at RFC for yours? If so how did you find them? I thought the nurses where lovely....


oh no no no     don't you dare    ..........


To be honest i'm having stitch like pains every so often it would take the breath away from ye!! And i've been totally exhausted feeling really drained today not doing that great   


thanks katie79 x


----------



## macker1

hey ladies

had my EC today..they collected 13 eggs, but suppose tomorrow is the important day with what happened overnight  , hope it will be okay

found EC much easier this time and enjoyed the sedation as havent  drank alcohol in 8 weeks   

just resting up and looking forward to results tomorrow



hey to everyone, great news for julie on her parents paying for nxt cycle and welcome to roxychick x


----------



## roxychick121

Macker thats great 13 eggs wow, i know i loved the sedation i had more this time as it was more uncomfortable than last time it was amazing but my ET was quite uncomfortable due to way my cervix is shaped so i had gas and air it was brilliant lol ...........


Good luck for 2mrw


----------



## MrsJC_

MissE I no were so lucky to have them! I seen that on there website that it was free consulations i have an app for the doctor soon so im going to ask him to send a referal away and them hopefully we wont have to wait to long after that for our appoitment   .. Ox

Macker thats gret news ab out you eggies good luck for tomoro   .. Ox

Good luck roxychick & fitfinn for your 2ww   .. Ox

Hellooo to all you other lovely ladies xx


----------



## Katie789

Macker,

Good luck for your phonecall today, 13 is a fantastic number of eggs!! 

Katie xx


----------



## FitFinn

Wow go Macker on the egg front!!! That's awesome. Fingers crossed for u x


----------



## Moonbeam08

good luck with your phonecall macker.. i will be straight onto the board after my tea break to check how you got on..

how are are PUPO ladies hanging in there? how long until test day.. i really feel like im riding this 2ww with you 

xoxo


----------



## Jillyhen

How are you all.

Did you have a nice weekend?

Macker good luck today on the phone call, brilliant news 13eggies.

Bjp how are you doin?

I should really be on this on a work computer i couldnt wait to home time.

Jillyhen


----------



## FitFinn

Being PUPO kinda sucks!! in that we have to wait 2 whole weeks which I figured I'd manage no bother but find myself beyond distracted! already planning early testing!! 

Worried myself stupid yesterday morning that I'd done too much on Sat, with a trip to the shops (no carrying of bags tho!) so literally lay about like a beached whale all day yest.... my tum is still bloated altho I've used this cycle as an excuse to eat my body weight in chocolate which was really stupid as managed to lose 24lbs before as and have put 7lbs back on since Jan!!! 

Trying to do some work today, being self employed has its perks, i.e i'm still in my pyjamas and might get back into bed to read my book for a bit! 

Thinkin of all of u that are in 2ww , I understand ur pain! Can't wait to hear how Macker got on too xx

p.s Do you think its ok to get my hair dyed while in 2ww?

Finn


----------



## Moonbeam08

jilly - good to hear from you and thanks for asking... im grand chick. No sickness or anything unlike when i was expecting Abigail. Im hungry and tired but thats it.. ohh and my ickle boobs are slightly bigger which is pleasing to DH ! 

FF - i would stear clear of the hair dye if i was you.. i dont dye my hair but i suspect i would rather err on the side of caution.. the 2ww is a killer.. there is no point in telling you to do things to take your mind off it as that wont work. try and do things you enjoy but within reason.. rest up as much as possible- besides when else will you get the chance to be pampered !??!?!?


----------



## Jillyhen

BJP thats good you are keeping well, my af is due and my boobs are soo sore my cat hs a habit of lying on my chest when he is looking fed and i cant bear him lying on them. I have never known them to be as sore.

Jillyhen


----------



## Moonbeam08

just wait until you start the jabs and progeterone lol


----------



## macker1

hey girls

got the phone call, out of the 13 eggs 8 were mature enough to fertilize and all 8 did, over the moon, so am back tomorrow for transfer, a little nervous as did blastocyst last time but hey it is what it is then on to the 2ww    

how much resting after ET did Fitfinn and BJP do?? my clinic says 2-4 days

in great form today loads of PMA hope it lasts    now im off to do some zita west relation cds !!!


----------



## macker1

that resting question for roxychick too, forgot you were on the 2ww


----------



## Katie789

Macker thats fantastic news  . I rested for a couple of days after last ET - although before I was even up off the table, Prof Mcclure asked me if I was going straight to work afterwards. I was like, hell no, i'm gonna milk this for all its worth. if we make it to ET this time around I'm not sure I'd lay about quite so much, try and keep the blood flowing and all that.

good luck    for you

Katie


----------



## roxychick121

macker1 that is great news i am sure you are delighted      yeh!!


katie isn't professor mcclure just so cool about everything i am with him too!! Although he didn't do my ET!


----------



## Moonbeam08

macker - on both my 2ww's (both BFP - but as you see below my daughter didnt make it through no fault of her own) i literally didnt move anymore than between bed, the sofa, the kitchen and the loo.. DH did all the meal making and all i did was lay around. I didnt even stoke the fire.. i just wanted to give my body the best chance possible to do what its supposed to do. If i felt like doing anything at all i asked myself 'would i question that this might have caused me to be BFN' if it was BFN and if i had any doubt at all i didnt do it... towards the end of the 2ww i allowed myself out of the house to go for lunch with my mum and then straight back to the sofa. This was 14days past EC.. i reckoned by then it etiher had worked or hadnt and sitting at home was driving me crazy... (a week after ET DH drove me to mums for sunday lunch and i litterally just swapped my sofa for hers and didnt lift a finger. I felt Awful but they wouldnt let me anyway.... 

Last time i didnt go back to work until after viability scan but i went back at 5 plus 4 this time as i was going crazy and hoped work would speed up the time passing until teh viability.

also remember no perfume or aftershave and no show gel or ANYTHING that smells tomorrow until after you pick up your babies as the embies are very sensitive and they advise only wash in water that morning.. no deoderant or perfume

xox


----------



## FitFinn

Macker thats fantastic news!! I'm delighted for u!! Whoop whoop! Are you down for SET? or having more than one put back in?

Re resting, as I've said, I did nothing on Fri after ET...Sat I went o Forestside and had 10 friends in for a party but still sat down plenty. Sun & today I've done nothing. My consultant said that he thought it was better to keep moving & keep busy but no bungee jumping! 

Its whatever you feel happiest with....

Just got a test from my hubby advising his sis (Who we're really close to) has just announced her third ...she is due in Aug! She only needs to look at her hubby and she is pregnant! Delighted for her but when will it be me?!!!?

Fingers crossed that this cycle is it for all of us!

x


----------



## MrsJC_

Great news macker  Take it easy and GOODLUCK   .. Ox


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 

How is everyone doing?

Katie19 - How are you keeping?

Juli-ox - Great news your parents are paying - fingers crossed for you and good luck for your future treatment!!

Sparkle - How are you??

Jilly - How are you keeping are the sprays going okay??

Macker - Great news pet - Goods luck for ET xx

FitFinn - How are you? My sis in law had a baby on my 2ww and i cried solid for 2 days but i got my BFP in the end so all is good - praying this is the same for you xx

BJP - How are you keeping - have you many symptoms yet??

Hope everyone else is keeping well and good luck for EC & ET's


Fi xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girls i am still kicking about...just!!

im 9dp3dt now and time is moving soooooo slowly.  im not sure i can bear the next few days!  it feels like im just surviving from one toilet visit to the next! im always so scared to go incase i see any blood   . tomorrow is the day is started spotting last time in terms of the number of days past EC so im pretty much dreading it.  ugh this part is soooooooo hard!  i honestly have no clue as to whether im pregnant or not.  tbh i just find it really hard to let myself believe i could be after 4 years of it never happening.  i dont want to get my hopes up to have them dashed but i want to be positive at the same time.  erm how does one do that?!!  i have been so lazy today and have lain in bed pretty much all day.  this day last cycle i came down with some kind of freaky random one day cold but havent had that today.  have had a sore head tho which i got last time and can get in the run up to AF so who knows!  ive had quite a lack of cramps this time.  i do get the odd one but nothing major.  i keep swinging between this being a good thing and then it being a bad thing!  oh can someone just knock me out until friday please!

fitfinn as u can see i totally agree with u that being PUPO sucks!  it is really tough cos u just second-guess yourself all the time and question everything.  the days do go by eventually tho!  im at the stage where i just wanna know most of the time but then theres a part of me that wants to remain in ignorant PUPO bliss so i can still be hopeful!  its always hard whe u hear of others pregnancies, especially those close to u, but just try and concentrate on u for the moment and be positive that u will be joining her very soon.  

macker yaaaaaay for all your eggies!!  thats great news and i hope your transfer goes well tomor.  i didnt rest as much this time.  cant rightly remember that well for last cycle but i dont think i moved very much! this time i rested the day of ET and the morning after and then went to my friends that afternoon.  the next 3 days were busy enough but since then i havent really been doin that much.  mind u i think thats more laziness than me purposefully trying to rest!  just do whatever u feel is right for u at the time.  as finn said as long as there is no bungee jumping u should be fine!

roxy hi and welcome.  i hope your 2WW isnt going too slow!  

julie hope u are doing ok.  thats so nice of your parents paying for your next tx.  hopefully it wont be too long in comin around.

katie Prof McClure was the same with me!  he seems to be such a busy bee himself that i think he assumes everyone else must be too!  

jilly hope ur AF comes soon and isnt too bad.  it wont be long now til u start stimms and get on your way.  

gilly glad ur AF turned up at last!  9th march will be here soon enough.  im sure u will get a much better response this time now that u got to DR.  i hope it all goes well for u.  

BJP glad to hear u are doin well.  oh how i wish i could join u and become your pg buddy!!

hi Fi84!  i am going pretty mental in this 2ww!  kinda just want it to be over one way or another but dont know how i'll cope if it hasnt worked again.  i really just      that we are blessed this time.  how are u doing?

x


----------



## Jillyhen

Macker

Thats brilliant news. 

By the time i read everyone posts i cudnt remember what all has been said. Can you go swimming after e/t? Are we wise goin to a rugby match the day after transfer? I think we have a seat in the stand and dont plan to hang around 2 long and just get the dart back out to dun laoghire.

Bjp if i wish i cudve gone to work without a bra. Agony when i got home.

We have just been told that we may not have our site passed am i raging cos the guy knew there was complications so im trying t0 get a meeting with the planners before e/c sp that im not getting stressed, if we had've known then what we know now we cudve used the money to go private. AaRGH.

Enough of my rant. To all the girlies who are waiting paiently i hope the days go quick for you.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Sparkleheart - Ohh the 2WW is soooo hard, it really is head wrecking.       for BFP on Friday.

Jillyhen - It took us 5 years to get our planning passed and we had to fight with them to get to build something, but we got there and have started to build and hopefully moving in approx around Easter......  Don't think you are allowed to go swimming after ET (think one of the nurses in Origin said that).

    for you all on 2WW


----------



## Sparkleheart

Well started bleeding this morn right on cue. Feel kinda numb. Don't want to go through this again. Really think there must be sumthin wrong with me as have had such good embryos both times. Maybe it's time to just give up.


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey sparkle , just seen your post and had to reply, sending you massive hugs hun , i know how difficult it is


----------



## Sparty

Sparkle      I'm so sorry huni - I had good grade embies each time as well and it still took 3 goes for one of them to stick


----------



## Katie789

Sparkle sweetheart, life can be so unfair. Im really sorry about your news and am thinking about you  

Katie xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

So sorry sparkleheart sending lots of hugs.
Your time will come hun xxxx
Take care of yourself and dh
Xxxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

thanks everyone, you are all so lovely.  i feel very defeated at the minute but know we are very lucky to have 7 frosties. i just hope i have the strength to do this again.  
thanks x


----------



## Katie789

Sparkle,

You are bound to feel like that for a while, I was the same following my bfn on new years eve and didnt know how much more I could put myself through but ive jumped back on and started dr today for our third fresh cycle. Tx can give you the biggest lows but someday it will give us the best gift ever.

Katie xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls

Jumping back onto the thread as was in limbo waiting to start.

Sparkleheart i'm so sorry honey that af is on her way, its just devastating news - be kind to yourself and dh.  Pg you'll find the strength to go again when you're ready.   

Julie am very glad that your parents are going to be able to help you out.

Best of luck for transfer today Macker.

Hope everyone else is getting on ok, will try and catch up properly later.

Afm as i said back again as out of limbo.  Doing the short protocol and af arrived on Friday, had baselilne on Sat and started stimms sat night.  So had my first scan today, cd4, very early but because of low amh and ai issues plus my history with ds doc is keeping a very close eye on me.  Thankfully there is some activity - have 4 follies so far with another 3-4 small ones in the background that they hope will come on.  Better than last cd4 scan where there was no activity!!  We'll only go to ec if i've 6 good follies - so back in again on Thursday and hopefully the smaller ones will have woken up.

Chat later

Ermi


----------



## roxychick121

Sparkleheart its just the worst feeling in the world, i am so sorry it hasn't worked but don't give up


----------



## FitFinn

Sparkleheart I'm so so so sorry for you. I can't imagine how u feel esp after remaining so positive throughout.... I can't think what to say that would make u feel even a tiny bit better so just know i'm thinkin of u

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Sparkle

So sorry to hear your news, thinking of you xx

Jillyhen


----------



## MrsJC_

Sparkle i am so sorry to hear your news thinking about you and your dh!      .. Ox


----------



## Moonbeam08

sparkle - i have just logged on today and have just read your sad news   . The pain of your BFN will be so raw right now. I wish something i could say would take it away  . I do know that you cant give up on this dream. Once the cuts and bruises from this cycle heal you will find the strength to try again and until then and through all that time we are here for you


----------



## Fi84

Sparkle 
Sending you loads of    

Thinking about you and your DH.

Fi xx


----------



## macker1

sparkle am devastated to hear your news was not expecting that at all. i know how it feels and the pain is so hard, but i also know that time heals and you will get back on, you have 7 snow babies waitin for you...


as for me transfer today 2 embies on board (2 4 cell a&b) what ever that means and 2 snow babies was feeling so happy today but now sparkles news has thrown me


----------



## macker1

sparkle am devastated to hear your news was not expecting that at all. i know how it feels and the pain is so hard, but i also know that time heals and you will get back on, you have 7 snow babies waitin for you...


as for me transfer today 2 embies on board (2 4 cell a&b) what ever that means and 2 snow babies was feeling so happy today but now sparkles news has thrown me


----------



## MissE

Sparkle darling i am so very sorry to read your news today. It is so difficult but you will find the strength to go on after a while. Thinking of you and sending you both big hugs at this time.     

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Macker congrats on being . I hope your wee embies snuggle in tight.        

Ermi great news on staring again, praying this is your time sweetie.           

A big hi to all the lovely ladies, thinking of you all.

I got my letter today to say my name is on the waiting list and i will hear in 2-3 months. That is less than the 4 months i was originally told so lets hope it is only 2-3 months. 

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Evening all,

Thats great news MissE, youll be started again in no time  

Excellent news macker    for you.

Hope everyones keeping well - Fi how you getting on? DR going okay Jilly and Gilly?

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

Evening ladies

Sparkle I'm so sorry things didn't work out, take time to recover, it will get easier, let yourself cry and grieve but just be there for each other. Hugs to you both

Congrats macker on being pupo !!!!

Sorry I've been a bit crap posting, I've had a migraine for 3 days now spend all of today in bed, I'm hoping it's on it's way out now

Hi to everyone else I've missed on my phone so it's hard to read back. 

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

macker - congrats on your newly found PUPO status! enjoy it and the pampering that comes along with it xoxo

MissE - im soooo chuffed for you that they have knocked 4 weeks off your waiting time. In this game 4 weeks is an ETERNITY


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
How is everyone keeping & i hope all is going well with treatment.

I need some advice I have had 2 episodes of pink staining while wiping only (tmi sorry) this morning and no more since 11am - i also have had some af type back pain although i have had this from before transfer - I am 5 weeks - has anyone else experienced anything like this after BFP - i am really scared now   

Fi xx


----------



## Katie789

Fi,

Im sure someone will come along having been there but im sure a little bit of spotting is fine. A friend of mine had it throughout her pregnancy and shes the proud mummy of a gorgeous wee boy. 

Am trying to post from my phone so will be short as the blinkin buttons are sooo small.

Hope everyones doing good, im knackered as af due but so far so good with the injections. Hope the side effects stay away.

Katie xx


----------



## Fi84

Hi Katie, 
Thanks for replying - i have read a lot of posts which say it is normal but i just   everything will be okay we have waited for soo long for this and would be devasted if it was takin away as quick has it came.

Glad you getting on okay - make sure you have plenty of rest and look after yourself.

xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Fi84 some times it can be the cervix thats bleeding a  wee bit , i had the same and panicked , as long as its not heavy all the time  or have any clots i would just try and rest as much as possible 
sometimes if you have two put back and both have took then its normal to have bleeding then as well , as for the AF type pains i  still have them they are normal as the womb and everything else is expanding 
i know the worrying never stops


----------



## Fi84

Hi Sweet Chilli

Thanks for replying did you have any cramps like af 

Fi


----------



## Fi84

Thanks for putting my mind at rest and i hope you are keeping well!!

Fi xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Yea i had them from ec and they never went away , still do every day


----------



## macker1

hey ladies
hope everyone is good

interesting the conversation is about AF pains, as straight after Embeyo transfer well about 30 mins later...i had pinching pains, and have had pinching and af like pains since?? whats the story anyone experience this straight from ET??


----------



## Mrs_B24

Fi-84 I had sme thing first it was like in the mucous pink strains within it and on times was dark I freaked as in my last two pg's never had I anything like that but was told not worry as long as it dont turn bright red and should stop before twelve weeks and it did,!one of my placentad was low so that cud gav caused it but not definite it could stay away for few days and come bk r it may not come bk at all.hopefully not!!!!i would however recommend u give clinic a ring even for reassurance .re the pains and this goes to macker_1 also I had af pains throughout 2ww esp ib days after et, the cobinued the same all thru first tri and got then quite often in second trimester and now am in pain in every point in my body but not complaining
Apologies for typos am on phone
Hope everything will be fine for both u!!!!and I somewhat helped
A big to evwryone else sending lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## macker1

hi guys, need some reassurance, as cant lose my PMA yet. Have had period like pains as i said since day 1 after transfer there fairly consistent now and its only day 2!!!! last time on my negative cycle i got period pains the day before my period came so am really confused.  the pain seems a bit pinching and coming from my ovaries and just under my womb.... need some positive info from yous on this one as am already going nuts


----------



## roxychick121

macker try not to panic it could the crinone gel and also its only day 2 so you ovaries are still going to be sore    ps i still have pains and i am 6 days in so try and stay   


ps anyone out there on crinone gel if so (TMI to follow) is any coming out again like mucus white?


----------



## Ermitrude

Fi the spotting could be from the gel/pessaries - when i was pg with ds i had a lot of spotting and some bleeds which was due to cervical ectropion, which basically means that the cells of the cervix are a bit raw and full of blood due to pg.  So sometimes when you use the gel it can aggrevate the cells and cause a bleed. HTH

Roxy yep the crinone can come out in clumps or like cm, basically your body will dispose of any excess that you don't need. So try  not to worry.

Macker cramps this early on are a good sign imo - it could be your embies snuggling in.  i'd try not to worry - easier said than done i know, but just take it easy and pg you'll be celebrating good news in no time.   

Afm had my cd6 scan today and have 4 decent looking follies, better than last time with 3-4 possible ones under 10mm at the moment.  I've low amh and am a slow responder so this is my 2nd scan and doc could show me my last cycle compared to this where i seem to be responding better.  So back in again on sat for cd8 scan - so fingers crossed    .


----------



## Fi84

Hi, 
Thanks for the help ladies

mrsb_24 - thanks for helping to put my mind at rest xx

Erimtrude - Some of the gel comes away when wiping and is cream or white and recent a few bits have been darker (tmi sorry)

I havn't had any more bleeding since yesterday morning so fingers crossed and praying to god it will not come back   

Macker hope your feeling okay - i had period type type pains from before transfer and still have them xx

Hope everyone is well 

p.s crinone gels are very messy girls.


----------



## macker1

hey girls

thanks for the reasurrence..our cycles are now all about cramps etc... when does it end  

fi now that i think of it i had period pains before ec too but not as sore as the ones im having, spoke with a friend whose pregnant from ivf today and she had period cramps straight away so smiling through the pain at the mo   

not much going on at mo except worry looking forward to some good news


----------



## Ermitrude

Well you take it easy Macker and enjoy the cramps    

Fi think its all as you would expect with the crinone gel - hope it eases up for you hun


----------



## roxychick121

Ladies i have had a really severe lower back pain all day today its terrible    and sharp pains in my tummy aint going away. I cant recall this on my last cycle.   confused .....  should i phone rfc in the morning ya think x


----------



## jody1234

hi all im new to this site i am currently on my 2ww meant to be testing on monday but started brown spotting on sunday (sorry tmi) which continued right up until yesterday then it turned to the dreaded bright red  got really bad af pains and today its a lot more heavy i had 2 et am pretty sure this is definatley af but the clinic has said for me to still test monday just wondering if anyone has experienced this and still  had a positive result im pullig my hair out here...xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

roxychick121 call your clinic hun it will help u put your mind at ease! xxxx
jody1234 try and not give up hope im sorry i cant help you though but am sure there is someone who can, i have heard of it happening to a few women and they got bfp 
 that is the case for u too hun xxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Macker on my pregnancy with Abigial last year i had SEVERE pains 6 hours after ET that felt like contractions.. my et was on the 2nd April and im sure i posted on here that day or the day after if you look back though the cycle buddies stuff from then im sure you will read how fearful i was. I called the RFC the next morning and spoke with a verterin of this site (glittergirl) and found that she expereinced the same thing (she has twinnies now). It turns out that if the catheter touches the inside of the lining of your womb it can cause cramping.. i was so afraid the sererity of the pains meant i had expelled the embies and believed it was all over. I was wrong. This time i worried when i felt nothing.. so there are no rhyme nor reasons..


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

I havent on since tue do my laptop having a wee accident. How have you all been?

I havent read all the personals as im on the work computer but i will read them once i get my own back..
I havent had a good week very down in the dumps cant stop crying and to top it all ive af pains and its 4 days overdue. Is ti normal to be very light during the spray.

Just wanted to say a quick hello and am thinking of you all 

Jillyhen x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Jilly - ahhh pet.. im so sorry you have been having a rough week. the Spray often made my AF late and they do warn you about that which is why they give you a cut off date that if it hasnt arrived they will bring you up to check blood levels etc BUT it never made it any lighter.. it was a normal bleed for me xo


----------



## Hopeful NI

Macker & Roxychick - I had extremely bad pains in my 2WW with my 3rd treatment which resulted in BFP. This time I had no pains and thought it was over and still got my BFP.  The consultant explained that it was the embryo snuggling in which caused the pain the first time.      for you both

Jillyhen - my last AF was light during the spray    Treatment really is a rollercoaster


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey

I didnt think it would be as bad i dont really know how i feel im so up and down god love my poor hubby he has the patience of a saint. My cut off date is monday im having horrible cramps and i know it on its way mine are usually so heavy. Typical :-(


----------



## roxychick121

ah thank you hopefulni this 2ww is a nightmare

  1 week done woo hoo xo

i dont know how i am going to get through the next week but at lease i have the weekend which will hopefully go in quite quick xx

i havent as much pain today still a little on my right side and a dull back pain, i rang rfc they told me if persists to come in on sunday morning

oh ispoke to soon bloody pain just took my breath away     oh i hope its nothing serious


----------



## TBM

Hi ladies,

Hope you dont mind me jumping into this thread, it has been a very stressful week, was due to go in for egg collection on Wednesday but was told on Monday not to take my trigger injection as I had overstimulated and they would have to coast me for a few days to see if it came down. Finally came down had trigger on Wednesday and egg collection this morning 12 eggs. Feeling really down about this cycle as not sure what effect overstimulating and coasting will have on the quality of my eggs.

It will be hard waiting until tomorrow to find out if any fertilised, only had 3 out of 15 fertilise last time and had no problems with that cycle.

Good luck to everyone whatever stage they are at.

Beth x


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone,

Hooray for the weekend!!!! Its been a long week and im looking forward to two lazy days. Hope the weather stays like this, its been lovely the last couple of days.

Jilly, the tears are normal, I was the same. My af was over a week late and lighter when dr last time. Have read on other threads some people dont bleed at all. 

Roxy, you are half way there. Im sure you are demented!!

Beth, I know how hard the next couple of days are having had a bad experience with fertilization myself. Hope all goes well for you.

Good luck to the testers over the weekend, I have my fingers crossed for you.

Have a lovely weekend everyone 

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

hi ladies

it's a bit quiet on here at the moment hope everyone is ok.
I'm finally back in the land of the living after a week of being sick and being of work, only 10 more days until i start my stims, feel like I've been down regging for ever, thankfully i haven't had to many side effects apart from a 3 day migraine so I'm glad i seem to have got off lightly.

good luck to anyone who is testing or having scans.

Gilly xxxxxxx


----------



## roxychick121

i know gilly its very quiet isn't it 


when i was down regging it wasn't to bad 2nd time just the odd headache but the last time i couldn't sleep i was like a zombie and a migraine every day   


wishing all the best with stimms, i am sure your getting excited and nervous   


i have 5 more sleeps on this dreadful    the last time i got to day 10 when it all came crashing down, so i am a barrel of nerves at the moment.


to all out there   xx


----------



## macker1

hey guys

sorry haven't posted in ages the 2 ww has been awful for me and its only begun as i was saying had period like pains from day 1    and they have stayed with me since.  so i took myself up to my sisters in the country and relaxed with my niece and nephew and its done me the world of good forgot about the 2ww for a while    

Roxy some words of support for you i was talking to my friend who had  a BFP she told me she had period like pains and severe back pain so severe she thought it was her period so its given me some encouragement that its a good sign   

thanks hopeful and Mrs B"4 for words of support, Jilly hen hope your feeling a bit more positive today.

well am off or a rest me and my  pains i tell ya there sore what ever they are


----------



## TBM

Yesterday found out 7 fertilised out of 12, I was so anxious about it as we only got 3 fertilised out of 15 last time, tried ICSI this time which definitely seemed to help. Next hurdle tomorrow finding out how many have made it to day 3, last time one made it out of three. Can't stop thinking about it though the mint aero cheesecake did take my mind off it for a while. This whole process really is so stressful isn't it.

Hang in there those of you on stimms and good luck to those testing next week 2ww really is a killer and I have everything crossed for you xx Beth


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Gilly glad you're feeling a bit better hun.

Good idea to take yourself off for a few days Macker - glad it helped.

Delilghted for you Tbm, fingers crossed now for tomorrow.

Roxychick have everything crossed for you pet     

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm had cd10 scan today and have 4-5 follies in the running.  Ec scheduled for Thursday unless bloods say differently today.  Glad to be getting this far and fingers crossed for the rest of the journey.

Ermi


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone,

Cant believe the weekends over already. Hope the lovely weather gave everyone a boost. 

Sorry to hear youve been poorly gilly and am glad your feeling better. Your first scan must be soon as youre just before me and im up on 7th. My tummys all red dots already and am only one week in. 

What about you jilly, did af arrive before the cut off point?

TBM sevens a fab amount to fertilise, hope they continue on and good luck for et.

Macker, you were just right to go get your head showered. By the sounds of it those embies are full of beans. 

Roxy, only three more sleeps!!!! Been doing any more testing  

Fi, are you the fourth as well?? 

Thats great news ermi, good luck for thurs x 

Hi to everyone else, speak soon

Katie xx


----------



## roxychick121

hey ladies its the end of the road for me have been bleeding on and off for 2 days and its af pains all round i know its over deep down me and dh have been preparing ourselves for the past few nights   


i cant do this anymore its just to stressful to get so far and for it all to come crashing down.


so what i want to say is good luck to you all on your journeys whatever part you are at. wishing all your dreams will come true    i thank you all for your support through this journey xox


----------



## FitFinn

Oh no Roxychick I'm so so sorry for you, thats horrible. You poor thing. I could cry I'm so sad for u. I know how much this one meant.... take time out to get over the whole trauma (cos lets face it, it is traumatic!) and give urself some 'me' time & yourselves some 'us' time. 

Thinkin of u xxxxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Im in work breathing a HUGE sigh of relief today as so far.... after a horid rocky start... ALL SEEMS WELL.

The same midwife did the scan. She never measured anything but with her 30 years experience im sure her eyes tell her all she needs to know. 

She did an internal (although she said i could have had an external now- wow i feel so grown up) to get a better look at LO and the other sac. It seems the second sac is still there but appears to be shrinking. At worse its the same size but no bigger. She said it still might cause a bit of a bleed if it comes away but as the other sac has grown and continues to do so then it will squash it into submission eventually. 

Onto important things.... She saw the Baby.. lying head down (like doing a hand stand) so it  was like looking up through the ground (as it is doing a hand stand) at the top of its head and then after that it looked like a blob as it was hard to make out the torso etc from the angle. Importantly Its heart is still pumping away so that contented me. 

She didn’t want to scan me for too long but was determined to get the wee blighter to move. She wiggled the scanner a few times and got me to cough and it still just lay there.. Then all of a sudden it took off.. just as we were about to give up on it stirring into life it started doing summersalts with ickle arms and legs waving about .. i even say its hands and feet .. she even pointed out the little fingers that are now defined ! so far so good..  and WOW  I wish  i could do smiles to show how happy i am today.

I actually felt a ickle wave of excitement for the first time this morning.. I know, I know ive a bit to go yet but it was a nice feeling .. as I normally have a cloud of anxiety and fear over me… just for the time it was on the screen I was content and happy. 

She also told me she saw something they don’t often see .. the connecter between the yolk sac and baby.. it was pulsating as well .. the baby still derves what it needs from the yolk sac and over the course of the next couple of weeks transfers over to the placenta.


----------



## macker1

hi girls


bjp thats great news glas its going so well you must be delighted with yourself  

roxychick im so sorry fro you , i know how it feels and nothing prepares you for it as whilst your pupo theres always hope...mind yourself hun xx

hi to everyone else x


----------



## Ermitrude

Aw Roxy I'm so so sorry pet - there are no words     

BJP delighted for you hun that lo decided to wake up and put on a show.  Must be so re-assuring to see all is well on the scan.


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ermie - only 3 more sleeps ! 

M- well done on your embies sweetie. when do you pick them up?

gilly - how are you feeling today hun?? 

jilly - has your af arrived and showed her pretty little face yet? 

TBM seven gives you a great chance of having snow babies ! well done ! good luck for et - when are you going to collect your babies?


Roxy - im so so so sorry to read your news today.. you must be so devastated hun. To have our dreams stolen from us before we even get a chance to start them is so cruel. I wish i had read your post before posting about my scan. I hope you skipped it as I would hate to think i have added to your pain in anyway. You will be feeling so vulnerable right now so please take time before you make any huge decisions about the future. sending all my love.  

Ff - how are you holding out hun?


----------



## Katie789

Roxy,

Im so sorry to read your news. It really is devastating to your chance end. Bjp is right, decisions dont need to be made now. Take time with your dh to get over the heartache before you decide on your path xxx

Katie


----------



## Katie789

Bjp,

Thats amazing they can see so much at nine weeks. Im sure you were delighted!! 

Katie xx


----------



## FitFinn

BJP - great news re scan, delighted for u!!!

I have to confess I have done two  First Response tests this morning & both came up with a positive (albeit faint) line.... so relented and bought a CB Digital .....trying to hold off now til at least Wednesday,  ETD is meant to be Fri 04/03. Do u think my trigger shot could still be in my system? I had negative results over the weekend... (took trigger on 14/02)

Gutted for Roxychick as know how hard it must be.... big hugs xxx


----------



## blmcni

Hi Ladies

Wondered if I could gatecrash the party even though it's almost March! I have had 2 embies on board since Thursday following ICSI at the RFC. This is our 3rd cycle of treatment and I've used the boards gratefully during our previous 2 goes, but this time I've been trying to resist the temptation of the internet (see how well that went?)

Anyone, just wanted to say 'Hi'. Big   and   to everyone who needs them

B xo


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh Fitfinn would be cautiously excited for you pet.  Trigger is definitely gone if you were getting negatives at the weekend.  Hoping the line gets darker by otd.

Welcome Blmcni and great that you have 2 embies on board.

Afm got the call that ec is definitely going ahead on Thursday - delighted to be getting this far.


----------



## macker1

hey girls

fitfinn sounds good...your going to get the BFP i know it, we need some as there has been a lot of bad news on the site.   

welcome blmcni to our thread.....as for me trying to stay positive am now 7dpt and getting restless , my af pains are still there every day since day 1   and now have very very sore boobs...trying to keep the fate, but this morning woke up  planning moving to another clinic and filling out adoption forms   so am starting to lose it!!!!


----------



## macker1

sorry ermitrude didnt see your post EC on thursday...woop woop well done hun


----------



## Moonbeam08

macker - over half way my dear. One last push... you can do it xoxo

Blmcni - welcome and enjoy your time being PUPO - you will find a lovely bunch of very supportive and understanding ladies here. when is your test day sweetie. 

FF - im on edge here waiting for updates.. i have a GOOD feeling about this.. If you have got negatives pre your BFP then your trigger will be out of your system. I remember calculating it out and worked out i was safe FOR DEFINATE 14dpec ! I hope that line of yours is getting stronger xoxoxo


----------



## Ermitrude

Macker i'd be cautiously optimisitic for you too hun - sore boobs, getting sorer is always a good sign.  Have everything crossed for you pet.

Hope you're still hanging in there Fitfinn.

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm all good, triggering tonight and have acu this evening so should be lovely and chilled going into ec on Thursday.

Ermi


----------



## wee emma

hiyas    hope you're all well   

well wait til you hear this...

i went to my review today, i only even really went to say thanks as i thought today would be the end of the road    

and whaddeya know, i'm back on the iui waiting list   

now i know that it has an extremely low percentage chance but what the hell eh? at least it means there's something ahead.

i went in feeling all wobbly and nervous, came out happy and am back to wobbly and nervous   

so THIS TIME there will be vitamins, drinking loads of water, nuts, pineapple juice, everything will be thrown at it


----------



## Moonbeam08

Wee Emma - thats amazing news darlin! im absolutely stoked to bits for you ! Seriously i dont know what to say as im just OTM !


----------



## Ermitrude

Ah Emma am absolutely delighted for you pet.  I know iui odds are lower but i got pg twice through iui so it does work and here i am into my 4th ivf and nada to show for it.  So keep the faith honey - delighted that you've gotten this opportunity.  Hope there isn't too long of a wait to get started.


----------



## macker1

congrats emma

hope this is the start of good news on our thread


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Seems like ages since ive been on, fingers crossed my laptop is bank tonite.

A lot of news since fri BJP im delighted about your scan im sure it is a hugh relief.  Fit finn you are a naughty girl.  

Im just back to work today after a nite away in dublin was away seeing Usher and oh my what a man. Af reared her ugly head sun nite and i was in absolute agony have never felt as ill, is thsi maybe a bad sign??

Can believe we start in aul injection of fri.

Welcome to the newbies and hello to the rest of the other ladies.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone, hope you are all good.

Jilly I wouldnt be worried about your af being heavy. You are going through a forced menopause, plus, and this is prob tmi, a good cleanout is healthy!! Time is really flying by isnt it? 

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

hi ladies

just a quick 1 from me just to check how you are all getting on,
great news Wee emma getting back on the rollercoaster, how long until you get started?
Not long to go macker hope you are keeping up your PMA
Hi to everyone else,jillyhen, ermitrude, bjp, mlmcni, fitfin and sorry if i missed you.

afm still not back to work I'm hoping i feel up to it on Thursday, had another full blown migraine lastnight/this morning had to take imagrin I'm sure i shouldn't have but when i started being sick I'd had enough. Has anyone else tried sniffing with a blocked nose it adds another dimension of annoyance to down regging, looking forward to starting my injections only 8 more days to go whoo hoo


gilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## blmcni

Hi all (trying this from my phone tonight). Thanks for all the warm welcomes!!

Ermi-hoping all goes well for ec on Thurs xo

Macker1 and FitFinn-hope you're both hanging in there, this is always the hardest bit!!

BJP - hope you're keeping well. My otd is 10/3. Which seems soooo long away still!!

WeeEmma - great to hear your positive news.

Gilly - sprays are a nightmare aren't they? Keep going, not long now til you add the injections to your routine too.

To anyone I've left out - big hugs and I hope you're all doing ok no matter what stage you're at.

AFM nothing major to report. Have had some cramping on and off since et to be honest. Am trying to be very relaxed and not read into anything ..... Just enjoying being off - I've a sick line until Friday and will prob return to work next Monday but will see how I feel.

One more thing - anyone know if it's ok to have likes of indian head massage/facials etc as long as therapist knows about tx and can presumably use oils/creams that are safe?? DH says I can treat myself!!

*****Babydust**** and hugs xoxoxoxo
B.


----------



## macker1

hey girls

thanks for words of support day 8 today was convinced i was getting af this morning , but didnt, these are the hard days but tryng to keep the fate  


out for lunch today got to keep the head busyxxx


----------



## macker1

hey girls

thanks for words of support day 8 today was convinced i was getting af this morning , but didnt, these are the hard days but tryng to keep the fate  


out for lunch today got to keep the head busyxxx


----------



## Katie789

Morning everyone,

Gilly your wee dogs are gorgeous!! Hope the head gets better soon. Do you suffer from migraines normally or is it a side effect of dr? 

Jilly hope you got your laptop back. Broadband prob wont know whats hit it! 

Macker your just right keeping yourself busy, sitting about can drive you mad. 

Blmcni, and all the other two week waiters hope you are all doing well and keeping positive  

Katie xx


----------



## IGWIN79

blmcni you have to be careful with massages of any kind during tx and preg as it affects the bloodflow all over the body , most good therpists will not touch you when preg , you have to see yourself as preg and take all the precautions you can , i stayed away just to be safe , as for oils there are alot of them that your not aloud and again i stayed clear just to be safe pedicures are also a big no no 
sorry you were prob looking forward to having some you time


----------



## gilly80

morning ladies

Katie, they are our little babies completely spoilt rotten and I'm sure when we finally get our bfp their little noses will be well and truly out of joint lol
Still suffering with headaches at the minute not sure if its the drugs or my sinus's
how is everyone else coping with all the madness of drugs or just plain waiting,  i can't even imagine how much that would mess with your head.

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## blmcni

Sweetchilli-thanks for the advice. Looks like a wash and blow dry then, there's no way I want to risk anything at this stage!!
Thanks,

B


----------



## macker1

hey

i had heard about massages and oils not to be used but never anything about getting your nails down...whats the info on that


----------



## Moonbeam08

im with SC - my reflexologist wont let me return for any sessions with him until 16 weeks.. i was banned after my last session which was the day before transfer and he wouldnt let me come on during the 2ww either.. I did ask could i have indian head massage during this time though and he said yes to that but i have decided to stay clear of any massages or eyelash tints until later. 

Enjoy your hair done though blm ! I love getting my hair done and its long over due a wack off it !


----------



## Jillyhen

im back on line again laptop back last nite and didnt even go on.. Was up at mums for tea and was totally shattered.

Its great seeing a bit of sunshine im feeling great this week last week was horrendous and af has calmed down a wee bit thank god. Think i will take the dog out for a walk tonite.

Gilly we arent 2 far apart i start injections friday.

DOes anyone else feel the need to sneeze after the sprays im getting a really itchy nose.

Hello to everyone else hope you all are well.

We where supposed to be goin to Dublin the weekend of e/t but have decided to cancel the hotel as hubby said he would drive down to the rugby and come up home again. Will leave the vouchers to another date maybe book the killyhevlin some weekend as a wee treat later on.

Jillyhen


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
Just a quick one 

Hope everyone is keeping well and good luck with ec & et's

Sending loads of   

Fi xx


----------



## gilly80

hi fi 

how are you keeping?

gilly xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Just a quickie from me - had ec today and got 5 eggs from the 5 follies, so am happy with that.  Just hoping they're all mature and have fun in the love lab tonight.  Just chilling out in bed for the afternoon so chat later ladies.

Ermi


----------



## FitFinn

Hi

congrats on the EC! I also got 5 eggs from 5 follies and got my BFP this week! officially testing date not til tomorrow but I've known since Mon that it was positive! super excited!

good luck with the next stage x


----------



## Moonbeam08

ff - im guessing you wil be re-testing again tomorrow lol ! how are you and DH are you still on the moon or floating around outerspace?

WHEN you retest Just dont use ones you can compare the lines too.. if you remember the trauma they put me through.. just stick to the digi tests ! much healthier option !


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ermi - thats fab fab news re your eggies ! just think of the candlelight, soft music and champers in the love lab tonight !


----------



## Ermitrude

Have mad images going around in my head now BJP      

Oh that's good news FitFinn, hoping i'll be the same.  Just hoping all the extra meds wil help with the immune issues.  Out of my hands now i guess!!


----------



## Katie789

Brilliant news ermi, hoping all five have fun tonight and youll have five lovely embies!

Fitfinn, im sure you are over the moon. Am absolutely delighted for you x

Katie xx


----------



## TBM

Hello girls,

Fitfinn - fantastic news congratulations!

Ermi - 5 eggs is a great number heres to them getting jiggy tonight

I went for embryo transfer yesterday, 2 early blasts on board (never got to day 5 before) though they couldn't tell me what grade. I am pleased we got this far but feeling down already today not looking forward to test day! Blmcni and Macker how are you finding the 2ww.

Bethx


----------



## Ermitrude

That's great news Beth - congrats on being pupo.  Sorry you're feeling a bit down today - off into bed with you or onto the couch and watch your favourite show with a big cuppa and some choccie.  The 2ww is pretty much the only time where you get to indulge your every whim guilt free!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats ermitrude on the five lovely eggies!
 there will be plenty of action in the love lab tonight! i will be watching out tomorrow for your good news!
x
TBM congrats on being pupo hun!thats great news!  those little embies are snuggling in nice and tight! xxxx
grades dont matter hun they didnt tell me either what grades mine were! 
macker how are you hun are you still hanging in there? x
katie79 when is it again you start treatment?
blmcni hey hun hope your hanging in there! x
fitfinn i dunno had i congradulated u already if not congrats hun on your bfp! xxxx
bjp delighted to hear bout your scan!cant believe your that far gone already! xxxx
gilly80 hope the headaches ease off soon hun! not long now till u start sims! xxxx
jillyhen how are you hun!glad to hear you had a lovely weekend at the conceryt! xxxx
big hello to all the other lovely ladies! apologies if i missed u there is just so many of you there!
afm nothing to report for me so far!am 35 plus 2 today really feeling it now, i should hopefully know a date to be brought in on monday both babies were breech at last scan i only need the lowest down one to turn to be in with havin a chance of a natural birth am  he/she does but sure if not it cant be helped!
xxxx
talk later!
all the best to 2ww'ers d'reggers stimms e/c e/t and everyone in between!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## macker1

hey girls


fitfinn you lucky lucky lucky thing i so hope im with you...day 10 tomorrow never got futher than that so have been vvvvvv anxious today



ermi well done on getting this far,  exciting times ahead...as they say if your not in you cant win    

feeling the need to test tomorrow am i mad   

hey mrs b24 hope your good, TBM congrats on being pupo, hey gilly, katie79 and fi and to anyone else forgot, its so busy at the mo.

fitfinn what made you test early? did you have symptoms??


----------



## blmcni

Hi all

Having a major wobble at the moment (

Since ET (last Thurs) I have had mild cramps on and off, nothing major so wasn'st stressing. But cramps have been stronger last few hours and feel exactly the why they'd do with AF. Am trying hard to stay calm but not managing well with it. So far nothing has felt any different so far to my previous cycles so not feeling all that optimistic.

Sorry for the 'poor me' post. Hope everyone else is doing ok.

B


----------



## Katie789

Evening ladies,

blmcni, hang in there pet, you still have a way to go. cramps can be a good sign   

Beth - PUPO!!!! Two blasts, thats brilliant    its your time

Macker - only a few more days. when you get over the day ten hurdle youll be on the home straight.   

Gilly are you feeling better?

All the best for the injections tomorrow Jilly. they really are okay to do. 

Mrs B, I started down reg last tues. ~If all goes well at my baseline scan on Monday Ill be starting stimms on fri 11th.

Its getting so busy on here, its hard to remember what everyones at!!! Hope everyones well,

Katie xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

blmcni try not worry (i am one to talk) i was convinced all through my 2ww it had not worked no pma whatsoever. thought for sure af was on her way was getting all the same feelings etc and was very crampy after et 
the thing is ur body itself doesnt even know its pregnant untill the day of your missed af thats what all that luteal phase thing was about!so if your body hasnt registered it it cant give off symptoms?i remember that from leaving cert biology!made sense to me i thought!
so chin up and feet and let dh pamper u for as long as possible which will be the next 9months!
xxxx
how u finding the d'regging katie79 hope ur not getting those awful hot flushes and headaches!
macker take it one day at a time hun you have done brilliant so far!!!!its not long now till otd!
 this is your time hun! xxxx


----------



## FitFinn

Hi everyone

Thanks so much for all ur congrats msgs!! 

Macker1, think positive!! I tested early cos i'm a serial POAS'er....I also had gone to bed on Sat avo with a nasty headache and slept for 4 hrs which is v unusual for me. I've had what I can only describe as 'knitting' pains up under my ribs since the weekend. It ain't over til its over, I'll keep my fingers crossed for u!

Ermi hope everything goes well overnight and that they are literally having a party in that test tube! Remember it only takes one! 

BJP, hubby still slightly disbelieving, don't think he will until we have first scan. I'm already imagining all sorts of excitement but then worry I'll jinx myself! Can they see much at that initial scan 

TBM, keeping my fingers crossed for you. 2WW is heall on earth, no other way to describe it, try & keep busy & no heavy lifting! 

blmcni, I know how u feel in that u can't help but analyse every twinge and feeling in ur tum. I was convinced I was getting my AF so there is always hope! thinkin of u

Mrs_B24, twins eh!! how exciting! hope it all goes well for u! 

Thanks again to all the well wishers. Much appreciated. I haven't told anyone except you guys & we've decided not to tell our family or friends until after first scan!! 

Yipeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## blmcni

Hi girls,

Thanks for all your support and encouragement but (TMI alert!!!!) bleeding started today. Not light, just like my normal AF. So gutted our dream is ending already (OTD is next Thursday) but given up any hopes we'd had. This feels no different to our previous two results. 

Hope everyone else has more luck than us *****babydust***** 

B.


----------



## Moonbeam08

blmcni - oh darlin im so so sorry to read your news this afternoon. Did your AF come as early on your other cycles? are you on progesterone support? just a line of enquiry sweetie... huge hugs


----------



## MrsJC_

Blmcni some hugs for you   

Good luck Macker Tbm Ermitrude and everyone else on 2ww 

Congrats Bjp and Mrs b  

Big congrats fitfin  

Jully hope your first jab went ok  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## blmcni

BJP-am using crinone gel (if I've spelt it right). First cycle I got to 12 dpt, last cycle 10 dpt. But with them I don't think bleeding was as heavy so I felt more optimistic with those cycles. This just feels like a typical month to me (

B


----------



## Mrs_B24

Blmcni so sorry hun take care of yourself and dh
Sending lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

i was on crinone as well.. the residue isnt pleasant is it? Is there any possibility it might be a break through bleed. A friend of mine in RL went through her tx at the same time i did and twice on her 2ww she bled heavily and even emailed a GP relative on the otherside of teh world for reassurance as she believed all hope was lost and this was AF. My heart bled for her those days. she is now BFP at nearly 9 weeks with twinnies.. so its not over until the lady sings and all that. I would test on test day anyway to be sure to be sure. I dont want to give you false hope as it may be that that isnt what you need but i thought i should share that story.

xoxo


----------



## Katie789

Blmcni,

Im sorry pet. I really hope theres a chance it isnt all over. I think you should test on otd just to be sure. My fingers are crossed for you xx

Katie


----------



## macker1

blmcni good advice from BJP you never know its not over until its over   will keep an eye out for your posts



good luck with the injections jilly  

as for me delighted to get through day 10 fingers vrossed for the weekend   

thanks for all the kind words of support xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Had the ist inj this morning. Is that the best time or can it be done anytime? Wasnt as bad as i thot.

Fitfinn im sure you cant believe you have finally got your bfp, fingers crossed it will be us.

How are the rest of you lovely ladies its getting very busy on here i cant remember what all has been posted and by the time im replying ive forgotten lol.

So far no side affects since last week but im am very forgettful ( mayb thats my age)

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

ANyone up in the rfc early wed morning?

Jillyhen x


----------



## blmcni

Thanks BJP (and others) for your support. Whilst we're pretty certain it's over I'll going to stay sensible (no bottle of wine just yet!!) and test as planned. Would like to do a hpt earlier-when would be ok do u reckon? Took trigger shot 13 days ago and today I am 11 dp ec and 8 dp et.

Re breakthrough bleed-I don't know much about them, but would you still have pain/cramps with them (which I am).

Just so gutted to only make it 8 dpt so trying to get my head round it.

Thanks for your support ladies.

*****Babydust to all *****

B


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

Oh blmcni life really is unfair at times, but as the others have said there is always a chance...........
Jillyhen  glad to hear your jab went ok, I'm planning on doing mine at night for no other reason other than i can have a lie in at the weekend lol
Macker great to hear things are going good.
congratulations fitfin!!!!!!!
How is everyone else coping with things?

afm finally back at work after a week and a half off feeling back to normal nearly apart from a stinking cold now, it really isn't easy sniffing with a blocked nose lol. I'm trying to enjoy my last day of being 34 too, not very happy at turning 35 tomorrow as people keep telling me I'm going to be middle aged, someone better have bought me a voucher for botox if that's the case lol

have a great weekend everyone
Gilly xxxxx

p.s this is going to be the most sober birthday I've had in a long long time


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh Blmcni I'm so sorry hun that you're having bleeding.  It could be implantation even with the cramping - don't want to give you false hope but on my 1st iui i have what i thought was my period 11 dpiui - full red bleed.  Even started on the stimm meds again on day 3 or day 14piui for the next cycle, noticed 2 days later that my boobs were sore and did a test just to rule it out and low and behold got a bfp.  So don't give up hope yet.  you could test now as the trigger will be well out of your system - just to put your mind at rest either way.

A big hello to everyone else, sorry no time for personals as am banjaxed after a day in college.

Afm 4 of the 5 eggs were mature and 3 of the 4 fertilised, so i'm happy enough with that.  Spoke with doc and we're still going for a day 5 transfer as i've done well in the past with getting blasts, so fingers crossed.  Won't hear from the lab again until Monday afternoon and transfer pg on Tuesday.  So in college tomorrow again and going to work on Monday - just to keep busy.


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats ermitrude on the embies!  they grow big and strong for u !
hope u and all the other lovely ladies have a nice wekend!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Happy birthday Gilly x

Hubby s giving me mine early in the morning just so that i can get it over and done with. Was sore this  morning. Things we girls have to do.

Congrats Ermi on the embies

Im away back to bed.

Jillyhen x


----------



## macker1

well done erni thats great news on your embies and v happy for you Hun x

glad the injections weren't that bad jillyhen you will be a pro in no time   

happy birthday Gilly hope you have a lovely day

blmnci i think you should do the test it will put your mind at ease

as for me 11dp2dt...ahhhhh cant believe i got this far still have AF pains every night and sore boobs at night only .....if i get the BFP i will combust !!!!!

am off to get my hair cut and meet my friend who got a BFP from her ist ivf and also my other friend who got her BFP from ivf had a little boy yesterday...there is hope


----------



## Katie789

Happy birthday gilly!! You could always have the no alcohol wine. I cant taste the difference and you can have gallons of it with no hangover  

Sometimes the injections are sore jilly, other times you cant feel it. I think its of you hit a muscle its worse. Try for fat if you can. Easy peasy for me if I sit down and pinch a roll. 

Ermi good luck for tuesday x 

Macker, thank goodness the day ten hurdle is over. Thats a good sign x 

Afm, think af on way at last. Heads a bit sore today so gonna dust off the helmet get the gloves on and go out on the bike. Im hoping I wont be able to ride again til next year  

Have a good weekend everyone

Katie xx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
after a failed second cycle Apps is signing off!
Devastated but need a new start after 6 years on this journey.
We have a new house, another birthday and feel the time is right to try a road equally less travelled.

I didn't use the forum much for the second cycle as I was totally hooked during the first. 
You helped nonetheless.
Want to thank you all and those who were there during the first for your support - it was tremendous.

Dh and I have decided that it is just the end of our baby making and want to go down the road of adoption.
I'll stop in now and them to here all your news - hoping to join the adoption forum.

Good luck to you all and we so hope your dreams and prayers are answered.
The dream is worth it but never loose sight of the blessings of you & your DH. 
That is the gift we were given through our journey.

Baby dust to you all.    

with love Apps


----------



## Mrs_B24

Happy birthday gilly hope u have a lovely day x
Apparition so sorry hun it didnt work out for you but am delighted to hear that you will make some wee childs world complete when u and ur dh become there mummy and daddy and it goes without saying vice versa
Adoption is a beautiful gift to give and recieve two ib one realky!!!!
I wish ypu every success and hope it all happens as qyick as possible
Xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Apps,

Im so sorry this cycle didnt work for you, but I wish you well in your new path. Having worked for a bit with kids who desperately need foster and adoptive families I know how rewarding it can be. My sil also made the decision to stop treatment a couple of years ago and they now foster a little girl who is absolutely adorable. She is with them long term, and they couldnt love her anymore if they tried. Their family is complete and they feel like they have their lives back. 

Let us know how you get on.

Love katie xx


----------



## gilly80

hi ladies 

just a quickie from me, thanks for the birthday wishes just home and i'm knackered will catch up properly tomorrow

gilly xxxxx


----------



## macker1

morning guys

apps was moved by your post this morning, i work with dissavadvantaged children and when i see them move in with there foster parents its amazing(i know your going to adopt).  making that decision must be hard but you seem positive about your next steps.good luck x

as for me day 12 this morning up real early as you can see to see if af had arrived but nothing still have af pains oh about ten days now but last night when getting up i felt like my stomach was stretching   .......am so nervous now as the af pains wont go away how could it be a positive with so much cramps!!!


----------



## blmcni

Macker1-day 12 for you, that's great. Really hoping for a BPF for u.

Ermi-good luck for your et

We tested this morning and got the result we'd resigned ourselves to expect ( we will test offically on Thurs as RFC wanted but it's just a matter of routine now.

Many thanks to everyone for your support and ****babydust**** to you all.

B


----------



## Ermitrude

Blmcni I'm so sorry hun, there are no words.  Mind yourselves over the coming days.

Macker all sounds good hun.  Have everything crossed for you.

I hope everyone else is well.

All good here, feeling positive and calm that my embies will make it to transfer on Tuesday  - the clinic will call tomorrow at 6pm.  So a bit of a wait tomorrow.


----------



## macker1

thanks ermitrude....good luck with the call in the morning, will keep fingers crossed for you


----------



## Jillyhen

Apps

im sorry to hear your ivf journey didnt work out. Good luck to you both in the adoption, i work with a girl who has adoped 2 lovely girls since they cudnt have a child of their own and totally adore them.

My hubby is adopted also and we haven ruled out that path either.

Hello to the rest of the girls,hope you have had a nice weekend..

Day 3 of injections and im a bit sore even tho i have plenty of padding around my tummy.Do they bloat you?

Jillyhen


----------



## macker1

yep jilly hen i was like a hen     with my injections...good sign that follicles are growing x


----------



## gilly80

evening all

apps sorry to hear things didn't go as planned

Jilly glad the jabs are going ok

Ermi good luck, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Macker not long to go, are you managing to keep sane?

Blmcni hope you and your DH are giving each other hugs.

afm another day another headache, really cannot wait to start my injections to see of they help, i was on the short protocol the last time (no down regging) it really was easier, even if it didn't work for me lol.
hope everyone else is keeping well and had a great weekend

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Gilly

Did you have a nice birthday?

I look as if im preg stomach is so bloated and my boobs are so sore.

I had a headache yesterday  thought it was tiredness. When do you start the injections Gilly?

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

hi Jilly 

birthday was very quiet but going out with all my girlfriends next week for dinner and drinks (me dinner them drinks) it won't be so bad being sober as my sister is due her baby in 3 weeks and my best friend is due hers in 7 weeks so at least there will be other sober people.
i finally start my jabs on Wednesday. it's 4 weeks today since i started down regging and I'm a hormonal monster, poor hubby.
i think being bloated is par for the course, leggings are the way forward lol

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Morning ladies,

Cant believe the weekends over already. At least we are all one day closer   had my scan this morning and am good to start the gonal f on friday. Really cant believe its come around so quickly. 

Im with yous on the leggings, this time around ive been so bloated im actually bigger then the girl I share an office with, and shes five months gone!! 

Ermi, good luck for transfer tomorrow.

Macker and tbm, how yous holding out?

Katie xx


----------



## macker1

morning all

Kate i was the same at least it reassurance you that the meds are working


as for me day 13 now...i have tender boobs at night time , needed a nap yesterday but that could be cause my mind is tiring me out!!!! no other symptoms except cramping/AF like pains 3 more sleeps but think IL break on Wednesday a day early   

hope all is well anyone else testing this week?


----------



## wee emma

BJP2008 said:


> Wee Emma - thats amazing news darlin! im absolutely stoked to bits for you ! Seriously i dont know what to say as im just OTM !


ta, im happy about it too. i think i'm glad that i didn't know it was coming or i wouldve been frustrated at the looooong wait to my review.  



Ermitrude said:


> Ah Emma am absolutely delighted for you pet. I know iui odds are lower but i got pg twice through iui so it does work and here i am into my 4th ivf and nada to show for it. So keep the faith honey - delighted that you've gotten this opportunity. Hope there isn't too long of a wait to get started.


dr williamson said 4 months but the letter says 6. Not so bad really and it gives me some time to wean myself off my chip addiction. 



macker1 said:


> congrats emma
> 
> hope this is the start of good news on our thread


me too  

hope you're all okay, we put so much work and effort into having babies, i think we all deserve at least one


----------



## Ermitrude

A quickie from me - just off the phone with clinic and have 2 embies at blast with the 3rd looking like it might make it too.  So in for transfer at 2.30 tomorrow.  Embryologist was amazed that i'm getting such a high return on my embies - she said that i obvioulsy have excellent quality eggs, so hope that bodes well!!!


----------



## macker1

wow ermitrude...thats just amazing sounds like your BFP is on the ay


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats ermitrude! fab news! all the best for et tomorrow!
 this is your time hun
xxxx


----------



## FitFinn

SUPER EGGS Ermi! 

Awesome news! So chuffed for u....fingers crossed for the safest of transfers now!! 

xx


----------



## TBM

Emri fantastic news on the blasts I am sure you are delighted, good luck for tomorrow.

Macker I am the same I don't feel pregnant at all, I don't think about the odd cramp here and there as it could be the pessaries or the fact I overstimulated and my poor ovaries are just trying to recover.  I am only day 10 and it is killing me already!!!! 

I stayed off work the whole two weeks last time but went back to work this week as being home alone was driving me crazy, even the dvds and mags couldn't distract me.  I know I should be delighted we made it to blast this time but the fact it was an "early" blast on day 5 I am now worried it wasn't growing properly.  So many things in this process beyond our control.


----------



## Jillyhen

Great news ermi all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

ermi thats sounds like it really couldn't be any better, well done you.

not long now macker until your otd, will you be able to hold out or are you testing early?

Jilly is it Wednesday that you are going for your 1st scan?

Hi fitifin hope you are keeping calm waiting for your scan.

Mrsb24 not long for you now, I'm sure a little panic is setting in.

wee emma i really hope time passes quickly for you.

hi to everyone else, sorry if i missed you

afm no headache today just a little moody but my hubby sorted that out by buying me a child friendly car (the 1 i have at the minute only has 2 seats) so fingers crossed i will have a baby seat in it soon.  I think i have finally found some PMA lol

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Gilly

Yeah up at 750 on wed morning.

Ooh lucky you, what did hubby buy you?

Ive had a couple of headaches over the weekend and today maybe it was the fact that we had a team meeting lol


Hello to the other lovely ladies

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls

I meant to ask we are up on wed am for the first scan during injections, is it internal/external?

Ta

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

hi jilly

ouch 7.50 am its so early to have to be there for,i hope you don't have to travel too far to get to belfast, we are about half an hour away at that time in the morning but i'm always far far far too early, cracks my hubby up lol
he bought me a bmw x5, i feel so spoilt but hoping it will be for a good reason 

gilly xxx

ps yes it's internal


----------



## cMac

An X5, bloody hell sister you kept that quiet!!!  Hope the back seat is filled soon with a car seat, the boot with a pram and a 'My Little Prince Onboard' sticker on the back window       See you tomorrow for a haircut and birthday tea.

Good luck on Wednesday Jillyhen for your scan.

Ermintrude massive goodluck for tfer tomorrow are you having 2 blasts back onboard?  I really hope this in the one for you 

Macker this is sounding really good for you, good luck for testing.

Katie I was massive during stims, even my leggings didnt fit!

Good luck with testing TBM and to everybody else too.


----------



## Jillyhen

Oh my what a present Gilly, health to drive ( i think thats the saying lol)

We are 40 mins away so it will be an early start for us, luckily enough i dont have a clinic so i can take it easy.

Fingers crossed our cars will have the car seats as i drive a big car 2 and i just think to see a car seat in it would be amazing we will just have to keep   .

Mu uniforms look awful at the min really wish it was a preg bump.

Dreading the scan now as im really tender round the tummy area. DOes it last long?

Jillyhen


----------



## Mrs_B24

gilly80 wow you have a wonderful dh! an x5! hopefully it will be ruined in dried in smelly milk in nine months time! and that is in the nicest of ways!  ! im sure u wont mind!
not long now counting the seconds really hun!have approx ten days left maximum both bubs are breech so will have to have c-section.so to you and everyone else here keep up the pma!coz miriacles do happen!and yours will be very soon! x 
jillyhen the scan lasts about 10 mins r so they check your ovaries and count how many follies you have and check your womb etc!you will prob be longer i the waiting room! all the best for your scan anyhow hun!im sure you will do super!  xxxx
big hi to veryone else!
x


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 

Gilly - oh you are soo lucky - good luck with it!!

Jilly - The scan is internal but is over with very quickly - good luck with it - I really didn't mind the early morning scans as the carpark will not be too bad at that time.  I have my 7 week scan tomorrow (very excited &   ) @ 10.15 and the carpark will be mental at that stage so i have to leave extra early to make sure i am on time.

MrsB_24 - I am sure you cant wait to meet your babies - good luck 

Ermi - Good luck for ET !!!

Big hello to all the other lovely ladies 

Fi xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Gilly lucky you with the car, what a nice pressie!!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Jilly.

Wow MrsB24 not too long to wait for your lo's now - how very exciting.

Fi84 the very best of luck for your scan tomorrow pet.

AFM we have 2 'gorgeous' blasts (according to the embryologist) on board, she said they were excellent quality and was just very happy with them. Transfer went very smoothly so am tucked up in bed now for the evening, just to chill out.  The 3rd embie hadn't progressed much over night so its unlikely to make a major jump by tomorrow but they'll keep it until then but unlikely to get a frostie out of it - not disappointed, it would have been a bonus.  Delighted with what we have on board - so fingers crossed!!


----------



## macker1

hey girls loads of good news today...ermirude seriously what a result    
gilly nice present hope you fill it soon.  hey mrs b your nearly there very exciting   


as for me day 14 today 2 days to test have no symptoms at all   totally broke down today crying and lost all my PMA im convinced its over i just have no symptoms... also thought i was doing brilliant that i hadnt bled then read on the internet you dont bleed whilst on your progesterone and only fiinished them yesterday so i think thats what has upset me sooo much, why did i look that up   

not good day at all


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

a quick 1 from me tonight

ermi congratulations on being pupo, xxxxxxxx

macker please keep your PMA up plenty of people have no symptoms and get their BFP, you have only 2 more sleeps until you test and I'm sure it will be great news.

I've posted this before, i find for me making a list of things i can do if things don't go as planned helps me deal with things, maybe it shows me that life does go on even at that moment it feels like there is no hope

good luck everyone for scans, EC,ET, waiting and testing

Gilly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Just thought i would log on before i head to the land of nod..

Had a lovely course of reflexology tonite hopefully i will sleep well tonite.

Ermi congrats on a good transfer.

Hopefully tomorrow will go well, im a bit worried as ive been a bit tender but hopefully thats normal.

nite all and i will see you on here tomorrow

Jillyhen x


----------



## macker1

omg omg omg...just did a test and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


im in shock i have no symptoms except sore boobs and i was thinking that was the progesterone....it has to be true never thought this would happen to me im shaking     

ok its day15 p2dt i tested 1 day early what u think


----------



## FitFinn

YIPPPPEEEEEEEE MACKER!!!!! 

Personally I don't think its too early as I tested from  day10 p2dt!

I'm so so excited for you, is the official test date tomorrow

xx


----------



## gilly80

Oh macker congratulations that is fab news, here's to the next healthy 8 months

Jilly how did your scan go this morning

Morning to everyone else

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Oh my goodness, I havent posted in a couple of days and I come back to such great news.

Am so pleased for you macker, im sure you are shaking with excitement!! 

Great news ermi, hopefully youll be next for celebrations x

Gilly im so jealous, what a great birthday gift. Good luck with the injection later x

Jilly howd the scan go this morning? 

Mrs b, im sure your about to pop. It must be so exciting.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning girls.

OMG macker congratulations do delighted for you.   

Im just in from my appointment and we are delighted Dr Traub did the scan he could see 11/12 egg sacs measuring 11.9 mm and everything is looking good for egg collection next wed. Huge relief.

Back up again mon am for another scan.

Hope everyone else is well.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Waaaaaahoooooooo Macker that is just fab news and its definitely a bfp - just think if it was your normal cycle you'd have af by now!!!!  You can bleed while on the progesterone btw, I have before.  Huge congratulations to you hun  

Sounds like all is on track Jilly - bet you're relieved.

Hope everyone is well today.

Thanks a mill for all of your thoughts and messages - am thrilled to have gotten 2 blasts from 3 embies.  I'm just praying with all of my might that my bonky immune system behaves itself this time.  Back to the clinic tomorrow for intralipids to help with that!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

MACKER WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP !


----------



## FitFinn

Hi girls

Jillyhen - GREAT news re egg sacs, thats a fab number!!! fingers all crossed for next week!

Ermi - hope those two are snuggling in nice & tight! 

Macker - get urself a CB Digi cos its sooooo good seeing it say 'pregnant! 2-3 weeks'....I've done about 3 and they're not cheap but who cares, I waited nearly 3 years to see it!

Things ok with me.... still v excited although beyond nervous too. Boobs huge & v sore. Sometimes tired but otherwise all ok. Haven't told a soul yet as waiting in initial scan at least although hubby wants to wait til 12week scan ideally. Had to email my friends & fam and ask them not to ask me re test date etc! I'm sure some of them have an idea tho as they know if it had been BFN I would have been v upset. Trying to give up chocolate, cheese, and crisps for Lent as seem to have put on about 7lbs since starting this cycle in Jan which is annoying as had worked hard to lose 24lbs just before Xmas! 

Checking post daily for scan date and waiting with bated breath to hear how Fi got on this morning!!

Good luck to all those mid cycle...and everyone else inbetween 

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks fitfinn

Glad thats scan num 1 done roll on monday. Im totally shattered now ready for bed lol.

Hope you are keeping well. Im sure you cant wait till your scan.

Fingers crossed all goes well for us as there has been good news on here recently. Im not a religious person but have been saying my prayers every nite.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Fi84

hey Girls, 

Macker - congradulations pet  

Katie79 - How are you getting on with tx - hope you are well!!

Jilly - good result from scan - good luck i cant believe your EC is next week

Fitfinn - you will bust when you see the HB at your scan roll on the next few weeks for you  

I had my 7 week scan this morning will i am actually 7w3d according to the midwife - and 1 strong heartbeat sooo delighted we have just over 5 years for this so we are thrilled I have now told my parents and my sister and waiting to tell my other sis & bro when they get home from work.  Due date 23.10.11 i canny wait!!!

Hope everyone else keeping well?

Fi xx


----------



## Ermitrude

That's great news Fi - enjoy the celebrations.


----------



## Moonbeam08

Fi im delighted to hear your good news and that all is well. Seeing your little HB is amazing since its been so long fought for and dreamed about. 

Im going for a check up tomorrow night and im getting increasingly anxious about it and knowing if LO is ok or not. I know everything was fine at 9 plus 4 but that seems so long ago now.


----------



## Sparty

Macker what great news, congratulations   

Fi lovely to see that wee heartbeat for the first time, congrats

BJP all the best with the check up tomorrow night, I know it would be easy to tell you not to worry but think we worry all the way through this journey and given what you have been through its totally understandable. I was at the mw yesterday and she couldn't find the heartbeat with the doppler and had to scan me.. my heart was in my mouth until I saw the baby on the screen with the heartbeat dinging away

Erm totally delighted to see you got really good grade blasts - when is your test date? 

Good luck to all dr, stimming or heading for ec or et


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Fi brilliant news did you shed a wee tear?

This time next week e/c will be all over.. Do they bring you in at a certain time?

Jillyhen


----------



## TBM

Macker so so delighted for you, congratulations on your BFP, I am sure it hasn't quite sunk in yet.  Enjoy every minute of it and the next healthy 8 months xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Good luck with your scan BJP, praying all is as it should be  

How are things with you Sparty??

Otd is the 19th but clinic are bringing me in on the 18th for bloods because if i'm pg i'll need to increase my thyroid meds immediately - so they don't want to chance waiting the weekend iykwim.


----------



## Sparty

Erm I'm grand - edd was yesterday but lo shows no signs of moving, induction should be end of next week. Can't wait now. It's great the clinic are really on the ball with the thyroid meds - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks hun.  Between them and my endocrinologist i'm being well looked after.

The very best of luck to you over the coming days, hope lo comes of their own accord. Looking forward to hearing about their arrival.


----------



## Sparty

Thanks pet, and I'll be looking out for your BFP xxx


----------



## gilly80

sorry this is a me post having a wobble
i have just done my first jab, first time with injector pen gonal f, i was to do 225 as my first dose, i primed the pen to 37.5 as i was told to, seemed ok, then when i put it to my dose and injected the grey plunger doesn't look like it has gone all the way to the bottom.
I can't push the pen top down any further and I'm worried that i haven't done it right.
I was used to proper injections the last time and found them easy.
Hope that i have done it right but i think I'm looking for some reassurance

hope everyone else is well

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Gilly sounds right hun , if i can remeber back i think you hear a click at the end , i noticed i didnt get all of it either , but nurse said that was normal , as long as you have pushed it as far as you can 
i think we all panick with the injections always worrying if we did it right or not lol , if your still not sure ring the clinic


----------



## gilly80

thanks sweetchilli

I tried when i had finished to see if i could push it down and it wouldn't budge so I'm hoping that it's all ok

Gilly xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Then youve done it right hun    , good luck for your tx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Macker congrats on your   huni. Delighted for you.                

Ermi congrts on your 2 fab blasts, really       this is your time sweetie. Will be keeping everyhting crossed for you.

Sweetchilli how are you and the LO doing huni?  

Gilly as SW says it sounds right what you have done. The plunger doesnt go right the way in. Try not to worry huni, but i know we all do.  

Sparty not long now huni, that lo seems quite cosy in there. Wishing you loads of luck.  

BJP good luck for your scan, hoping all is well for you huni.     

Fi84 great news on your scan and that lovely HB huni, hope you ahve a happy healthy pregnancy.  

Jilly and Katie hope you ladies are getting on ok.  

Fitfinn hope the scan date comes through soon for you.  

A big hi to all the other ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

OK i think I've calmed down now, 1st injection 1st wobble lol

hi Emma how are things with you?
Macker has it sank in at all yet, I'm sure you are still in shock.
Jilly I'm at the royal on momday at 8.10, maybe see you there.
Sweetchilli thanks again for the advice

hi to everyone else 

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## macker1

hey girls

thanks so much for my congrats im so numb cant believe it happened to me!!!

looking forward to booking my scan, but will be keeping AN EYE ON THE BOARD TO SEE everyones BFP...

BJP good luck tomorrow and fi84 must be lovely seeing the heartbeat cant wait for that..

gilly 8o i agree  with sweet chilli on the advice

big hi to everyone else...ermi hope your resting up   thanks for all the support up to now girls would have been lost with out yous xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Congrats macker1 on bfp I knew youd do it hun!  
Fi-84 congrats on scan  
Big hi to everyone else big hugs xxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ladies thank you al so much for your wishes for my appointment tonight. I will be glad to get it over with and safely home. 

Sparty- its never easy is it.. you truely live moment to moment until you have your LO in your arms you wont rest easy.

FF and Fi - im still OTM for your news and delighted for you both ! 
Ermi - how are you holding out hun? the 2ww is truely the closest thing we get to a hell on earth isnt it?

Jilly - thats brilliant progress you are making

Gilly - fear not about the plunger.. i even had stuff leak out on my first go but the amout you can lost is so miminal it made no difference ! Phew

AFM - I had a bit of a drama last night. Since Monday I started having pains way down v v low at the base of my back. They have got worse and more frequent as the week has progressed. they can only be described as Sharp and stabbing when I move around.  This is how the complications started last time. The the back pains become joined with intermittent abdominal pains which started last night at tea time. After persisting intermittently for a couple of hours DH made me go to hospital. A&E sent me immediately for examination in obs and g. Unfortunately it was a junior doc that saw me. He scanned me. Baby was lying there still presumably sleeping which scared me initially but heart beat present and correct so all looked fine. That's the most impt thing. Phew. I asked what he thought of heart rate and measurements. He didn't inspire me with confidence by saying all looks fine but he wasn't used to scanning! Because of my history he consulted a registrar who told us that since all seems to present well with the baby all we can do is wait, manage the pains and hopefully all the pains will settle. hum

The same junior doc phoned this morning from the hospital to mention that he had forgotten to say that when he examined me he detected a heart murmur in my heart and he was referring me to a cardiologist. He said that pregnancy and the increased blood volume can cause it but not to be alarmed but it would be something they would want to keep an eye on! I have so much to tell our consultant tonight when I see her! Doesn't rain but it pours! 

For now I Would like to order one normal pregnancy please.. with chips. (currently sitting with my hair bobble holding my trousers in due to overeating.)


----------



## macker1

bjp god you poor thing mind yourself and i hope all gets sorted...i agree a nice normal pregnancy please!!!


OTD today and im still pregnant rang clinic today and scan is on the 31st march    

just when you get through 1 2 ww  


hey to everyone xxxx


----------



## FitFinn

Macker - you with the RVH? I'm still waiting on a letter confirming scan date (longest 3 weeks EVER!!!) but maybe I should just ring them?!

I reckon it will be 25/03 as thats exactly 3 weeks from my OTD. I know its just over 2 weeks away now but I'm  freaking every time I feel a twinge in my tum! Roll on then!

x


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh BJP you poor thing - that was a right scare and horrible when docs don't inspire you with confidence.  Bet you're glad you have your proper appointment this evening.

Yay Macker to being pg again today and congrats on getting your scan date. 

Afm all going fine, only 2dp5dt so early days yet - feeling remarkably calm and confident at the moment.  I'm off work till Tue so just taking it easy and have some college work to do plus dh is in hospital tomorrow for a shoulder op - so plenty of distractions for me.


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning Girls

Hope you are all well

Im on a flying visit so sorry if its short and sweet.

Gilly im up at 8.10 also hopefully get to meet you then. Im sure you are goin ok with the jabs ive left all that 2 hubby. I had to take yesterdays last nite and flip was it sore had a wee cry def a lot easier in the morning as im half asleep. Feeling really sore this morning and my stomach is huge, prob didnt help that i was out for tea last nite!!

Bjp you have been thry the wars thankfully all ok with baby

Im off again need to do some work this morning

Jillyhen


----------



## Tearful

Hello to all on this thread! x

I have read many happy stories along with sad but sooo many of you i have found it hard to remember everyone! I'm sorry x

Wishing lots of Babydust to all and big hugs to those who's dreams feel shattered. I have been there before xx

As there are so many stories i was hoping some of you who are on 2ww at min would join me for a little while on new thread i just posted. 

Lots of Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

ermitrude congrats on being PUPO i cant remember if i did say that or not!but am saying it again anyway !
 those embies are snuggling in nice and tight!
xxxx
congrats again macker1! xxxx
oh bjp2008 i hope that there are no more hiccups for yo hun!at least bubs is fine and if that is a heart murmer at least they found it hun and can manage it for you xxxx
welcome tearfull all the best for you hun hope the 2ww is not driving you mad and  for your bfp xxxx


----------



## Tearful

Hi Mrs B 

Thanks for the welcome! 2ww driving me insane as of yesterday- AF type pains (not cramps) scaring the hell out of me  i cried myself to sleep last night.

I see you are expecting twins  
Soooo exciting! My dream come true would be a BFP with twins - a boy and a girl. I'm a twin and i love being one. x
Sending you loads of best wishes xxxxx


----------



## Tearful

No idea what happened to my typing font on last post!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Tearful welcome back hun , hows you being keeping , are you on the 2wws


----------



## Tearful

Hello Stranger!   

How on earth are you!? I see all is good- BFP for you        
Howd you find going to another clinic? 
So nice to see an ole name xx

Yes, i'm one of the 2ww'rs! Here we go again. Today is day 7pt. Was doing well until a bit of a melt down last night    AF pains like last time.      Sooooooo scared.

I stayed at RFC with Doc Williamson. This time i have a 6cell grade 3 and 4 cell grade4 on board.


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey missus , awe god luck hun its totally normal to have one or two wee breakdowns through the 2ww  , i had loads  was starting to feel like i was losing it     , also i had the most awful AF pains through this one and thought neg all the time was convinced it was a NEG , but we did it , had AF pains till 4 months preg 
 but you will get there only 1 more week    

I found manchester far better they are far more advanced and got treated really well , so pleased i made that choice now lol

I am sure all the oldies will be on to say hello , they are all still lurking      really hope and pray you get you BFP hun


----------



## Tearful

SW - You really get AF pains with this one? These are def pains not cramps that i have. Think i'm finding this 2ww the hardest   

I am sooooo happy for you xxx

LOL- i used the term lurker earlier when trying to introduce myself !


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks hun      
LOL Tut tut all yous luckers            

Yea i had really bad af pains lower back and round the front , was in the loo every 5 mins knicker checking  even when we were out , i was driving DH mad       still now i have alot of pain , finding it hard to move the bigger i get the worse it is 

will be on seeing how you are getting on , keep some PMA going , i know its hard


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone,

This thread just gets busier and busier. Ive really got the concentration span of a malteaser so im struggling to keep up! 

Jilly, my tummy was tender on the one side last time and I only had three follies so im not surprised your tender with 11/12! 

Gilly hows your jabbin going? I start gonal f tomorrow so up to two jabs a day. 

Welcome tearful, I think theres a couple of 2wwers on this thread, but there are def more who have had bfps with af pains so you are not alone x 

Bjp, hope your appt goes well tonight x 

Mrs b and sw, you are so close now. How exciting!!! 

Hi to everyone ive not mentioned, will hopefully get more time tomorrow, am away to get a much needed haircut. Windbush wouldnt be far off my mop at the mo! 

Katie xx


----------



## Tearful

Katie79

Thankyou for the welcome. I have lurked for sooo long. Then after my melt down last night i thought i'd post today. I am sooo glad i did. I forgot how special FF was to me last time i was here.    Just being on today and with the feedback i've had has really helped pick me up.  Don't get me wrong i still am worrying but when i feel low i've been turning on my laptop and every so often there's a new message of hope for me.       

You girls really dont know how much you have all helped me today. I was in a bad way xx

Kate- sending you best wishes and


----------



## Mrs_B24

Tearful totally feel for u on the dreaded 2ww ! I cried all way through my was told overall quality of embies was not great so straight after et I had a face on me like a dog after lickin pee off a nettle if thatt makes sense I also had all usual af syptoms cramps pains etc which added to it
Thank u so much for well wishes there very much appreciated 
I thinl of everyone here daily and pray u all have that bfp and for all ur dreams to come through esp after all the love and support I recieved from the wonderful ladies here!
Katie79 howd tge hair turn out missus? 
Big hugs to all x
Apoligies for typis once again im on phone x


----------



## macker1

hey girls

welcome tearful...some words of support i had AF pains all through my two week wait, and just got my BFP look back on my posts were i had loads of melt downs. i was actually doubled up in pain, they were catching my breath!!!

Fitfinn, im with the HAri clinic in dublin and got my scan date immediately.

jillyhen nice and swollen thats good i was the exact same and had ame amout of follies as you  

sweetchili and Mrs B24 hope you and babies are doing great x


----------



## Moonbeam08

tearful - welcome 'home' lol.. i felt NOTHING, SQUAT DIDDLY DO all through either of my 2wws ! everyone is different and some ladies get aches and it means something ... others dont and it means something.. lol 

macker- when are you up for your scan hun?

AFM - all went well last night (thankgoodness)


----------



## Ermitrude

So glad your scan went well BJB. xx

Hi again Tearful!!

Macker are you based in Dublin??  Just unusual to find too many southerners (like me) on here!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Macker my tummy is huge and my boobs are massive 2. I feel as if im waddling than walking straight lol.

Fingers crossed we will get a bfp also after next week, getting really nervous now cant beleive we this time next week we should have had our transfer over. Where has the past 5 weeks gone and im so looking forward to being drug free lol.

Is it normal to be so sore im scared incase summit is wrong.

Im away for my lunch prob be on again later.


----------



## Katie789

Bjp, am glad the scan went well, you certainly have had your run of it. Surely it has to go smoothly from now on xx 

Jilly, I think it can be sore as all the follies take up room! 

Mrs b am so glad I got my hair cut, it really needed it. Normally go every six weeks but hadnt bothered since start of dec. The greys were unreal!!! 

Tearful, am pleased your feeling better. This place is a great pick me up x how are all you other 2wwers getting on? 

Day one of stims for me and just had electroacupuncture. Felt v weird, but if it helps bring it on.

Katie xx


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone, hope you're all well?

sorry but i really need a whinge if you lovely ladies don't mind?

have crashed and burned today    i got myself into a state earlier and i could honestly just go home and hide, i'm so glad its friday.

am really down today, was told by someone that i should have faith and that if i don't, i'm f-ed(as she put it), i've had a knot in my throat and my heart has fallen through the floor.

tell me a joke or something


----------



## Moonbeam08

Wee Emma - some people havent a clue what they are talking about do they?!?!?!? to help you along.. im RUBBISH at jokes but i will give it a go

'A guy walks into a bar with his pet monkey. He orders a drink, and while he's drinking, the monkey jumps all over the place, eating everything behind the bar. Then the monkey jumps on to the pool table and swallows a billiard ball.

The bartender screams at the guy, "Your monkey just ate the cue ball off my pool table -- whole!"

"Sorry," replied the guy. "He eats everything in sight, the little b*****d. I'll pay for everything."

The man finishes his drink, pays and leaves.

Two weeks later, he's in the bar with his pet monkey, again. He orders a drink, and the monkey starts running around the bar. The monkey finds a maraschino cherry on the bar. He grabs it, sticks it up his a**, pulls it out and eats it.

The bartender is disgusted. "Did you see what your monkey did now?" he asks.

"Yeah," replies the guy. "He still eats everything in sight, but ever since he swallowed that cue ball, he measures stuff first."


----------



## wee emma

very good   that got a chuckle   

honestly, i could rub today out and just start again.


----------



## Tearful

Very good BJP   

Emma , I'm not great a t jokes but if anyone ever says anything nasty like that again here is a few replies for you that i like:

"What a pity your brain isnt as big as your bottom"
or
"I bet you cant swim- you couldnt keep your mouth shut for long enough"
or
"if you went to a mind reader there'd be no charge"

xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

aww wee emma people really dont have a clue no one does really only people who have gone through it already.i used get remarks like that too mine were slightly different but insensitive all the same! grrrr!!!!
heres a big hug 
katie79 in nine months time you will have twice as many greys and not enough time to dye your hair you will be running around after a little one lol!(and that goes for everyone else too!!!!) PMA ! im 25 and my fringe is covered in them! 
ermitrude how u holding up hun? x
macker you still on cloud 9?
you and ermitrude on the south i must be considered deep south right in the middle of the wilds of kerry lol!
tearful hows your 2ww goin hun?have you relaxed somebit?x
bjp2008 glad everything is ok x
big hi to everyone i missed!
xxxx


----------



## macker1

morning girls

yep ermitrude I'm from Dublin i know not many of us on the site, my friend from London recommended the site to me.

Mrs b24 I'm on cloud nine dying for my scan, my head is in a good space and am nice and calm and positive.

congrats BJP on the scan, cant wait till i say that to myself   

Tearful and wee Emma hope your feeling a bit better.

Katie79 day 1  of stims ....your on tour way now, Jillyhen i was exact same as you the nurses even commented how swollen i was because I'm small and slight i looked funny    
big hi to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Goodmorning girls

Have you much snow?

Macker im a bit girl anyway my jeans wouldnt fasten up yesterday thank god my other skinny jeans are big lol SOmeday the bottom wil fall out of them.

Im having a whingey day im soo sore and crabbit as a bad of cats supposed to be cleaning the house cant be bothered. Sitting watching 16 and pregnant which i really shouldnt do.
Had a bit of a cry last nite was on the phone to my pg sis who is now 30 weeks and just listening to her i was getting a wee bit emotional.

Enough about me how is everyone else?

Have a lovely weekend

Jillyhen x


----------



## Ermitrude

Glad you're feeling calm and positive Macker - sure why wouldn't you    

Jilly let those tears out hun, you'll feel tonnes better for it  

Emma hope you're feeling a bit better today hun,  , people are such idiots!!

Yay to getting started on stimms Katie.

How are you doing MrsB - not long left for you now??

All fine here, trying not to obsess about symptoms etc.  Have a patient in my dh, he had shoulder reconstruction yesterday, so that's helping to keep me distracted  .

No snow in Kildare, tg, hope you girls haven't gotten it too bad?  Don't think we could cope with any more snow


----------



## TBM

Morning girls

Woke up to a snowy Limavady this morning! 

It is test day tomorrow and I am completely dreading it, loved thinking I was PUPO and the last BPN is still clear in my head. Trying to prepare myself for the worst but if by some miracle I see those two lines I will be doing cartwheels.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Beth xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Tbm all best for tomorrow  for a bfp for you x
Ermitrude its great to have a distraction and plus havin a man ad ur patient will keep u on your toes for sure  hope everythibg else goin hood hun am  that this is your time hun x
Im good thanks am in hospital playin waitin game so hopefully should hav some news in the next 48hours!
Jillyhen and katie79 hope ur good ladies x
Macker roll on the scan hun x
Big hi to everyone else
Sending hugs xxxc


----------



## TBM

OMG OMG a BFP this morning, I am still in stock and can't quite take it in.

A big thank you to FF and all you lovely ladies for helping me through my two ivf journeys, all the moments of despair and lows have paid off.

I can hardly contain myself until I drive to mum and dads tomorrow. My dad spent last year battling cancer and I can't wait to tell him he is going to be a first time granddad at the age of 76, it will be a special moment.

Good luck to everyone who are on stims, 2ww etc, miracles do happen .... even to an old timer like me who will be 39 in June.


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Omg beth, thats wonderful news. Im sure therell be some tears when you break the news tomorrow!

Mrs b, I cant imagine how excited you must be about the next few days. Im so excited for you!!

Hows everyone doin, bit quiet this weekend. Im on day three of stims. Still hasnt really sunk in that im doing this again. Its almost like its just part of my daily  routine. Maybe thats a good thing?? 

Only a few more days of drugs jilly. Gilly you wont be far behind. 

How you getting on with the waits ermi and tearful? 

Bjp like the jokes. Hope they helped wee emma x

Have you got a date yet macker?


Katie xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Huge congrats TBM that's fantastic news - and how special to be able to share it with your dad.  Delighted for you pet.


----------



## macker1

thats just brilliant TBM, hopefully we've started a role of BFP   , its just amazing to see those 2 pink lines, i took two tests and keep looking at them all the time. I'm 5 weeks pregnant today so treating myself to a roast dinner. my scan is on Thursday 31st i cant wait, hopefully all will be OK.

good luck Mrs24  keep us posted .....

hey to jillyhen and ermitrude and katie, nearly there girls and your doing great so far it will be worth it have a feeling that our cycles are going to be positive


----------



## Tearful

Beth - Many Many Many Congratulations!!     

Mrs B24 - Any news yet??    patiently waiting   
My 2ww is driving mw nuts! Today is day10pt and sooo tempted to test early but heart feared of it not being what i want to hear. Plus DH has booked Thurs off work for our test and day after. Still NO symptoms other than the AF type pains   

Macker- I sincerely hope you and Beth have started the role of BFP's too!       5 wks for you today     

Katie- Day 3 of stims? how's it gioing chick? hope all is good.    My 2ww still much the same. Soooooo scared for Thurs  

Jillyhen- i know how you feel! I just waved goodbye today to my DH two daughters and their boyfriends who had been staying with us on holiday since last weekend- the eldest daughter is very preganant! My 2ww has been torture! They flew back home today. Every day all i seen was the bump and every so often the "oh the baby's moving" or what new stuff they've bought for her (they know its a girl). Chin up       Whens your EC?

Ermi- hi mrs! Hows it going?    

emma- hope you're feeling better today    

BJP- Bet you cant wait to tell your family. xx  for your next scan.

    To anyone i have missed! I'm terrible at remembering everyone and doing personals. The oldies called me a 'lurker'    as not on everyday (although obsessed at min as on 2ww!) but even when i was i didnt always post. but everyone always in my thoughts!!!         
babydust for everyone xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Thank god we havent had any snow.

Tbm congrats on the bfp delighted for you

Hey tearful my e/c is on wednesday up in the rfc for a scan at 810 so another early start for me.
If i have could see 11/12 visble egg sacs is that a good sign?Im starting to feel really scared now that the end is getting so close. I really hope we get a bfp 2.

How are you getting on Katie?

Gilly really hope i see you in the morning if i dont hope all goes well.

Jillyhen x


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies

Tbm- congratulations on your bfp!!!!!!!!

Katie- glad to hear you are getting on great with your jabs

MrsB- how are you getting on, any news for us yet?

Ermi- are you managing to stay calm during your 2ww?

Macker- hope you are relaxing and taking it easy.

Tearful- it will be 3rd time lucky for you this time.

Jillyhen- really hoping i see you in the morning, our appointment is 8.15 so just after you .

afm- I'm beginning to think I'm almost to laid back this time, i almost forgot to do my jab the other night if it wasn't for the reminder on my phone nearly an hour later I'm not sure what would have happened lol. Starting to get a little scared for my 1st scan in the morning as my last treatment was cancelled due to poor response, so i just want a little bit of good news in the morning, fingers crossed.


----------



## Tearful

started spotting a little tonight-pink. Af pains still here too. I'm 10days post a 3day transfer. Any positive stories similar?


----------



## gilly80

tearful from what i have read on here, spotting is very common so please don't worry or panic


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Gilly

if you see a woman sitting with bags under her eyes its me lol

If i dont meet you good luck.

Im off to bed ladies nite nite

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Good luck in the morning jilly and gilly. Hope all goes well. Fingers crossed you see some nice follies x

Tearful, hang in there pet, there have been plenty of bfps with pink spotting and I hopeyoou will be one of them xx


Katie xx


----------



## Tearful

Its all over. Spotting darker this morn and pain still here. Took a CB- BFN       

Thankyou for your help through these last few days everyone.

Totally devastated. No idea where i go now.


----------



## macker1

Jilly and Gilly good look today at you scans fingers crossed for you.  

tearful its not over until its over.....i had awful AF pains all through my 2 ww and i didn't test until 15dp2dt as i was 2 afraid i would test early. try keep positive theres loads of stories of spotting and BFP. in the icsi/ ivf diaries theres loads they  kept me positive....one in particular in the icsi diaries is called Nicola and Darren -round 2  ding ding. Read it she had spotting and got her BFP


as for me feeling good tired and queasy at nighttime but good at morning, my boobs are tender, but will never complain in fact i want more symptoms!!!!!


----------



## wee emma

thanks ladies   am better now and yes, she does have a big bum    

hope you're all well? aww tearful, i hope its not over for you


----------



## Tearful

Macker and Wee Emma   

I wish there was a chance but blood is red. I know this is it.       

So So lost. Feel everything is my fault. I should've trie  d to loose weight. If i had done that it may have helped my asthma and then both the weight loss and improved health might have made it work. Feel totally worthless.

No idea where money coming from to try again. Most clinics prob wont take me anyway cos my BMI prob 34.6 (5ft 1 1/2 - 13st 4lb). Time against us. I will be 34 in August and my DH will be 53 in September. By the time i loose weight and get money and another clinic......... Plus who's to say it will work next time. feel like i'm being punished. Mind is racing with thoughts and feelings. 

Out treatment not cheap either as its ICSI with TESE. Any price info from other clinics?


----------



## Jillyhen

Tearful

So sorry to hear your news, fingers crossed it isnt over yet.

Gilly how did you get on?

Scan went well egg sacs all present as before all ok for e/c wed morning to go up 9.30 feeling very nervous. Thank god all is looking well and im drug free from tonite yippee.

Hope all is well with everyone i better get a bit of work done.

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

Hi all quick one from on phone 

Scan went ok I think, linning was 9.8 which I think is good follicles present some over 10mm, but I'm waiting for my e2 blood results this afternoon to see if things are the way there are meant to be. 

Glad things went well for you jillyhen. 

Oh tearful it's such a hard journey. 

Hi to everyone else

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

tearful so sorry for you hun this journey is so hard and no you are not being punished for anything hun!its no ones fault , darling! im sure the other girls will agree!i thought i was being punished for having my fertility takin away felt so useless but everything happens for a reason and when you have your bfp you will look back and say the same!if someone told me that me a few years back i was fit to throw a glass at them.sorry am not really good with words but hope that helps! and plus!there is still a chance!
i no the money issue is nearly a big a hurdle as the treatment itself as it adds to stress!
try not worry bout the weight either i think we beat ourselves up over everything what was wrong with us etc "what if i didnt go back to work?, what if i didnt have that glass of wine 2months ago?, what if i had done acupunture,and maybe i shouldnt have...etc"  weve all done it hun!
were here for u when u need us and i hope my rambling helped!


----------



## Mrs_B24

jilly and gilly glad all went well at your scans fingers crossed for you! x
katie hope your getting o ok wit jabs!
macker1 bring on all the symtoms i say!  
ermitrude have everything crossed for you hun! 
hello to bjp2008, misse, plusone, anniebabe, tbm, wee emma and a big hi to everyone i have missed!there is so many of yous! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
afm still no news as of yet!tomoro is the big day!fasting from midnight! 
so if i dont talk to yous again let me just say thanks to everyone on this site you have been brilliant and i dont know how i could have coped without you  !you are all a wonderful bunch of ladies!and every single one of you deserve to have your dreams come true! and believe me when i say it miracles do happen!you just got to believe!thank you so so much! 
xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Afternoon everyone,

Tearful, Im really sorry to hear your news. Life can be so unfair sometimes   Without wanting to give false hope, Id test again on OTD just to be sure. Mrs B is right, we will question, blame and kick ourselves over what ifs, but im sure you did everything you could and then some to make this work. Am thinking of you, and we are here anytime you need us x

Gilly - sounds good. Your lining is brilliant. Hope the E2 results are as positive   

Jilly, oh my goodness, wednesday!!! its hard to believe your at that stage already. I hope it all goes well  

Mrs B - this time tomorrow youll have two new bambinos, how exciting!!!

how did your folks take your good news Beth?

Im trying to forget about tx, because when i do I crap myself thinking that Im not going to have enough follies to continue. Just have to keep putting it out of my mind til my scan on fri    be a few there 

Katie xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Mrs B - OHHHH its soo exciting .. you have done so so so well to have got this far with twinnies and tomorrow you will be cradling your precious bundles in your arms. I cant wait to hear your news. 

Jilly - Roll on Wednesday and EC and some midnight fun in the Love lab for your eggies xoxo

GIlly - hope your E2 results come back favourable.. mine didnt and they increased my dose but i didnt grow any more follies it just boosted the 3 I had.. xoox

macker.. im still waiting on symptoms and apart from tiredness, severe bloating and wind (ahem) im not suffering much in the way of them and wish i was.. but im sure if i was as sick as last time i should be glad im not lol


----------



## gilly80

e2 back only 212 not looking good, they have upped my gonal f to 300 and back on friday
Feels likes it going the same way as last time


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls, hav just taken my last spray waiting on hubby to give me my jags. I realycant believe this is our last wee i have never prayed as much as i have done the past month and imnot a church goer.

Aw Gilly fingers crossed all is ok.

Mrs B so excited for you, do you know what you are having

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## gilly80

jilly- I can't believe you are there already whoo hoo last jab

Mrsb- I'm sure you are so excited and scared at the same time, all the very best 

gilly xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanks ladies! x
gilly dont give up hun! get out that water bottle!and heat ur tummy!thats what iv seen other ladies doing! am  that u will have nice juicy follies at next scan 
thanks for all the best wishes ladies! when im able ill post my news (would that be ok? i dont want to offend anyone as i no how ard it can be)
ill sign off for now! 
love prayers and babydust to all!
xxxx


----------



## TBM

Tearful - Us women always seem to blame ourselves, I totally blamed myself for leaving it too long to start a family at 35 and now at 38 didn't think I stood a chance after reading all the statistics.  Nothing is to blame for us all having to go through treatment. Thinking of you x

Katie - I am sure those follies will be doing great on Friday.

Gilly - fingers crossed all goes well on Friday.

Jilly - good luck for e/c on Wednesday.

Ermi - hope you are holding up in the 2ww it is the longest time.

Macker - hope you are taking it easy, it will be no time until that first scan on 31st.

afm - told mum and dad my good news this morning, I cried, mum cried, and dad escaped to the garage for fear of crying.  I thought last year when he was really sick he would never hold a grandchild in his arms and now I believe my wish for him to be there will be possible.  First scan on 4 April.


----------



## Ermitrude

MrsB wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and i can't wait to hear your news.

Jilly enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is well - sorry on my phone and rubbish at posting from it.

Afm hanging in there just about.


----------



## Katie789

Morning everyone,

Gilly, hopefully the boost of Gonal F will get your follies growing nice and strong. I know how scary the prospect of not having enough follies to go on can be. I came home and cried all day when they said i had only three small follies which was the minimum for treatment to continue, but Mrs b is right, get the hot water bottle out and keep it on your tummy or back when you can. I did this last time and the three wee follies grew well and i got four healthy eggs from them. im doing exactly the same this time around, as soon as i get home in the evening I stick the bottle into the waistband of my leggings and swap it around every half hour or so. i learnt last time that it really really is quality over quantity.   all goes well on Fri for you. 

Jilly good luck for tomorrow. Will you be off work for the rest of the week seeing as its paddys day on thurs? I was stupid and didnt book fri off, wouldve been a nice long weekend. 

ermi, are you halfway there or do you test sooner seeing as you got to blast??

Beth, your scan date was v quick at coming through. at least the hospitals are quick with something eh   

BJP, i think youve had enough to contend with already without suffering more side effects!!

Hope everyone else is well. Afm, another day closer to fridays scan. trying not to think about it, other than another step closer to a bfp   and stopping the apimist  

Katie xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning all

Glad you're doing well Katie and roll on Friday for you.

Gilly as the girls have said lots of heat on the tummy and lower back plus drink at least 2 litres of water a day.

Afm doing ok, feeling a bit more positive today.  OTD is Friday - eeeeeeeeeek!!!! So yep earlier with blasts Katie!!

Ermi


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Thanks for all the good luck wishes. How are we all today?
Im feeling so good today totally drug free, will have e/c over and done with this time tomorrow. Katie im off wed n fri as special leave, off thur anyway and im taking next mon and tues off as annual leave. Its actually a good fortnight to have after e/t as ive got a very light cllinic for 2 weeks due to dentists leave and courses etc.

Im getting nervous and frightened that i will have no eggs there or react to dh.

Tbm god love you wee daddy, if your is anything like mine he dosent ask you questions or show any emotions you havent long to go till your first scan.

Jillyhen


----------



## macker1

jilly and gilly all going great, moving nice and fast. 

katie nearly there   

MRs B24 how exciting you lucky thing, cant wait for the news  

tearful, try not to beat yourself up with the what ifs, saying that i did last time so i know how that feels...i went to weightwatchers, yoga and walked and got so healthy, so if it didnt wok out this time, i gave my all.

give yourself time...for me the healthy plan gave me  A focus to be ready for next round.  also my mothers friend just got her BFP on her fourth so your time will come. xxxxx

as for me still in shock !!!!!


----------



## Ermitrude

Ah Jilly try not to worry hun, they wouldn't be letting you have ec if they thought there would be problems.  Your e2 levels will  have given them an indicator of how many mature eggs they're likely to find.  Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight hun. xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hi all jus quick post
2 boys 7lbs 3.5 oz and 7 lbs 2.5 oz !
Keep believin ladies xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Yipee mrs b, two boys!!! And both brilliant weights. Congratulations xxxx 

Katie


----------



## Sparty

Congratulations MrsB and DH - both very good weights       Can't wait to hear the names


----------



## Tearful

Many congratulations Mrs B!


----------



## gilly80

Mrs B

Huge congratulations to you and your family xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Delighted for you Mrs B and fine weights they are too!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Congrats Mrs B  and dh on the birth of your lovely boys, cant believe the weights.


----------



## gilly80

good luck for tomorrow jilly can't wait to hear how many eggs you got

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Congratulations MrsB and DH


----------



## Moonbeam08

well done and many congrats on the birth of your lovely little boys.. i cant believe how big they are for twinnies ! have you decided on names yet?


----------



## anniebabe

Big congrats to you MrsB and your DH, that is brilliant news, 2 gorgeous little boys to love and cherish   

Gilly80, just wanted to tell you when i had my 2nd icsi in Nov/Dec last year at the RFC, i had to have my GonalF increased to 300 per day after my 1st scan and they kept it at 300 per day for the next 8 days and let me stim an extra 2 days than was originally planned and i got 8 eggs from my EC and 7 fertilised with 2 being put back and i even got 2 frosties, i am now 16 weeks pregnant, so please dont give up, take heart in the fact that they are keeping a close eye on you and they have increased your meds early enough to make a significant difference, i too had to have my E2 levels checked twice so please be positive, you will get to EC and i agree with the other girls, plenty of heat on your belly and pineapple juice and brazil nuts wouldnt do any harm either, good luck pet    

Cant wait to hear how Jillyhen got on at your EC today, i hope you get lots of eggs and its isnt too painful for you   

Hi to all the other lovely ladies, i havent been posting as much lately but have been trying to keep up to date with all your txs


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girls

Thanks for all your well wishes. I didnt have a great nites sleep last night,

How are you?

Home from rfc have managed to get 7 eggs after a bit of a panic, Dr McManus cudnt see my right ovary so had to have a lot of poking and proding. My left ovary only had 1 egg and the rest came from my right. Was a bit nerve wracking as i was waiting for her to say that they cudnt access the right at all.

I didnt expect as much pain, had load of pain relief which was great. 

Fingers crossed there wil be a lot of dancing in the lab lol.

Jillyhen


----------



## macker1

big congrats mrs B .....dreams do come true  

cant wait till i have to post my news  

jillyhen sounds great, looking forward to hearing how you did tomorrow  , its a great feeling to get this far and soon you will be pupo xxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Brilliant news jilly, sevens a lucky number xx

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks macker

I will now be panicking until tomorrow morning


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Katie i hope so.


----------



## gilly80

hi all 

Anniebabe that has given me a lot of hope thank you for sharing it with me, I hope you are enjoying you pregnancy and are keeping well.

Wow Jilly it always is a rollercoaster on this IVF journey, but 7 eggs is fab quality over quantity any day.  My sister got 7 eggs on her 1st IVF had 1 blast put back and 2 frosties and she is due to give birth in less than 2 weeks, lucky 7 Jilly

hi to everyone else

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gilly i really hope so, i had been in abit of discomfort the past 2 days and that has gone. All i have to do now is sit tight and ring at 10. Will def be    tonite.

How are you doin?

Jillyhen


----------



## Ermitrude

Great news Jilly - seven is a fab number.  Hope there's lots of loving going on in the lab tonight!!!!


----------



## gilly80

jilly, 

I hope you manage some sleep tonight with all the worry and stress of the last couple of days, have they given you any idea of when they would hope to do ET?

I'm actually ok, better than i thought, but i think in  my heart I know this cycle is going to be cancelled on Friday so looking to other options for next time 

gilly xxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Ah try keep the pma up Gilly, hopefully the extra meds and keeping your tummy warm will  have helped.


----------



## Jillyhen

Fingers crossed it will be on friday Gilly but it all depends if we get any fertilised or not.

I couldnt believe how many new patients where sitting in the waiting room this morning, must have been 7/8 couples. Felt so sorry for them and the wait they have ahead,

I going to head to bed now for an hour or 2 a i will prob not sleep much tonite.

Keep up the pma Gilly, you never know.

Ermi i hope my eggs like dh sperm and not play hard to get lol.

Jillyhen


----------



## Ermitrude

This is the one time that they're allowed to be 'flirty'     Jilly


----------



## Jillyhen

i really hope so Ermi x


----------



## anniebabe

Jillyhen, that is brill news, 7 lovely eggs -    they get jiggy tonight and you get more good news in the morning, now enjoy the next couple of days of pampering from your DH before your ET on friday   

Gilly please try to be more positive, i know i was thinking just like you after my 1st scan and was expecting the worst when i went for another scan but the increased meds really can and do make a difference so PMA all the way


----------



## FitFinn

7 eggies Jillyhen, fab fab news! remember I only had 5 but quality over quantity is the key! 

by the way the praying never stops ... u will now pray they fertilise, then tomorrow it will be 'hope they survive the next night' then transfer, then 2ww, then another 3 weeks til ur first scan, then another 5 til ur 12wk scan!!!!! prob right up til they're 30 or so, well thats what my Dad says anyway!! 

I will be praying for them too x


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks fitfinn & Annie

Think everyone is saying a prayer for me at the min i really hope our dreams come true i keep expecting the worse.

Feeling a bit tender this evening but thats to be expected i suppose im really tired now and had a wee sleep earlier.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Gilly, try to think positively about fri (i should practice what I preach) but I know what you mean about looking at other options as a back up. I really pray you wont need it xx 

Gilly I think the drugs can make you feel wrecked. Hopefully you will sleep as youll have another two weeks of wondering to get through before your bfp  

Away for my tea, hope everyones off tomorrow and has a lovely day xx 

Katie


----------



## gilly80

Thanks Katie

When is your scan?  How are you finding your jabs?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopefully will no before the 2 weeks as my af is due a week from next monday.

Im tucked up in bed with the laptop beside me, and a snoring labrador. He must sense when summit wrong has been sp gentle all evening.

Gilly im saying a wee prayer for you.. I have never prayed as much lol

Jillyhen x


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Jilly hope you get a great phonecall this morning.

Just a quickie from me - got my bfp this morning.  Am in total and utter shock really thought af was on the way but delighted all the same.  Long road for us after all that happened with our ds but a step in the right direction.

Ermi


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG ermi , massive congrats on your BFP , heres to a happy and healthy 8 months ahead


----------



## Katie789

Ermi,  thats just the best news. Congratulations xxx

Jilly, hope your phonecall goes well. Did you get any sleep?

Gilly, im doing okay. Jags are really quite sore this time around for some reason. My pot bellys a lovely shade of yellow and blue from bruises. Will be worth it though  .

Katie xx


----------



## Tearful

Congratlualtions Ermi !!!


----------



## cMac

Many congratulations Ermintrude, that is the best news ever, so delighted for you and your DH.  I hope that this is the smoothest, flatest and straightest road ahead for you, fantatstic news


----------



## macker1

wow wow wow ermitrude, i had a feeling it was going to be good for you, id say your just delighted, you deserve it, heres to a healthy and happy 8 months xxxxx


big hi to everyone x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Ermi im delighted to hear your news congratulations   .

The phonecall has been made and we have 4 embryos absolutely delighted so transfer is goin ahead at 2  tomorrow. Im surprised i slept at all feeling great today.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Brilliant news jilly, roll on tomorrow xxx

Katie


----------



## gilly80

What a great morning 

Big congratulations ermi I'm so delighted for you and your dh, I'm sure it feels like a dream at the minute. 

Jilly wow tomorrow afternoon. It's seems like no time since you started and now you are going for ET. Only another 2 weeks until your BFP 

Hi to everyone else 

Gilly xxxx


----------



## mollycat

good morning   

wow what good news this morning!! firstly

ermi- a massive congratulations to you and your dh     wishing you both a smooth and happy pregnacy!!

Jillyhen- 4 embryos is fantastic      you dh's   did get jiggy last night   ... roll on ET and hope you have a stress free   

Tearful- keep strong babes, some of us have a longer journey, but we get there in the end! this was my 5th and final time, and to be honest id given up hope, just shows how things can change! hope your next TX leads to a   

to everyone having TX and in there   , wishing you all the best and loads of   


love and hugs Debby xxx


----------



## TBM

Ermi, Congratulations on your BFP, I am sure you are walking on air, enjoy a happy and healthy 8 months xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks again girls 

Still feeling a bit tender today but i suppose Dr McManus had to do a lot of poking and proding.. This may sound silly but cud there be a chance that we cud lose another embie tonite? 

Fingers crossed Gilly that af will stay away.

Jillyhen x


----------



## FitFinn

Firstly AWESOME news Ermi!!!!! Absolutely delighted for u! Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeee! Hope u have a v healthy pregnancy and beyond xxxx

Secondly Jillyhen. Great news re the embies. All mine survived overnight. I actually phoned in the morning to check, one was no longer suitable but as that was ok. Def remember to fake it easy at the weekend. Lose the hot water bottle as embies won't like it, plenty of water and rest, no heavy lifting!!!! 

As for me, I've just spent a small fortune in Fatface and Whitestuff, mainly to stop myself from going into Mothercare! Morning sickness is still coming and going. Eating little ?! and often appears to be the key!

Big hugs to all in the 2ww, those waiting on test day and even bigger hugs to those waiting for the next go!! xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Fitfinn

Do you mean the morning of e/t?

I dont plan to do very much tomoro nite we are for the rugby on sat, getting the train down and up again, i know you may think im not wise but i would end up doing summit stupid at home. Plus hubby wont let me get excited..


----------



## Katie789

Evening all,

Jilly, all i was told to do was avoid heavy lifting - does 20lbs sound right?? I panicked as my wee jack russell jumped on my tummy and the consultant said not to worry as the womb is very protective. I think i was hyper/insanely worrying about it as was frightened sneezing or laughing too hard would make them fall out    but was reassured that theres no way that would happen. I lay up for the first week of my 2ww last time and got a bfn, so am going to get on with things (minus hoovering and lifting anything heavier than a cup of tea - DH will have to carry my handbag about as its def more than 20lbs with the amounf of keak i keep in it). Im hoping that if i behave as naturally as possible, nature will take its course   we get that far.

Gilly good luck for tomorrow. I have my scan at 9 so at least i'll know how ive responded early enough.   have at least three follies. this seems to be a lucky thread, it will rub off on us     

Hope everyone else is keeping well,

Katie xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Katie , i done everything i always do , as with two growen children and a zoo full of animals i had no chioce , i hoovered everyday , apart from the first few days after tranfer , i lifted and cooked and i still do , DH always tells me off , but in the end of the day if i dont then the house would be turned up side down and everyone and everything would starve       , i think you know your own limits and what you feel comfortable doing 
honeslty i think theres no point in making ourselfs feeling gulity and beating ourselfs up about what we have done and what we havent  i done all the same through the rest of my pregs as well 
i think if we could get preg normaly then we wouldnt even think twice about alot of it 
you were saying about your jack russel i have one two and he jumped on my belly the other day and baby just booted him back , well he really booted me       
good luck hun with this tx     

fitfinns right about the water , i drunk about 20 wee bottles everyday right through the 2ww ,granted youll be in the loo most of the day      i  didnt with the first tx but did this time and i really think it made a big diff


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie & gilly good luck for your scans in the morning.. Will be    that all goes to plan..

My panic is the cat who has a habit of lyin on my tummy in the morning,which will have to stop..

Im running to the toilet a lot as it is lol, im really bad but if i have to do it i will try.

Im tucked up in bed absolutely shattered after being at mums for dinner..

How are you sweetchilli.. As long as i had ham, bread and yoghurts my hubby wudnt starve but god knows what i would have for dinner if he was to make it lol

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Thanks jilly, the same to you. Will you have a choice of putting one or two back?? 

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Im not sure Katie, hopefully we will get the choice suppose what grade they are


----------



## gilly80

Quick update from me
Things looking a little better on the scan my lining is still getting thicker (didn't tell me how thick) and my 5 little follicle on my right side have grown to 14mm and they saw another 3 on the left. So more drugs and back again either Sunday or Monday I will know later when I phone for blood results.

Good luck jilly

No more personals on phone sorry


----------



## gillipepper

Hi 

I'm a newbie here, finally plucked up the courage to post.  I started my nasal spray on the 6th March.  Been a bit weepy but thats all, don't feel any different.

Not too sure if i should be on this post, but have been reading everyones posts and felt ready to post.

G


----------



## Jillyhen

Welcome gillipepper

You are on the right post, i was a bit emotional 2.. I just post anywhere and everywhere..

Gilly

Thats great news im sure you and dh are relieved. We are leaving here at 1245 incase of road works im just hoping that all 4 embies have survived another nite.

Will see you all on here later lol

Jillyhen


----------



## gillipepper

Good Luck Jillyhen


----------



## Ermitrude

Welcome Gillipepper - they're a great bunch of girls on here.

Fantastic news Gilly, what a difference a few days can make.  Rest up and take it easy till Monday now.

Jilly wishing you the very best for your transfer this afternoon - can't wait to hear that you're pupo!!

Thank you everyone for your congrats and well wishes - the news is slowly sinking in.  Went for my beta hcg bloods this morning and won't have the result till 4.30  ,   for good healthy levels.


----------



## Katie789

Welcome gillipepper, you are def in the right place!! A few of us are in the middle of treatment but just a few days ahead. 

Good luck for transfer jillyhen. Its such a nice feeling when you walk out of hospital knowing youve embies on board xx

Thats great news gilly. Ive exactly the same number as you. Three are the main contenders though and they hope the other couple catch up by mon when ive to go back. Dont do bloods at origin so I can forget about it til monday. 



All in all sounds like a good day for everyone.

Katie (I might have to change my name to fit in with yousuns)


----------



## gilly80

Hi gillipepper- it's an rollercoaster ride you will have you ups and downs but we are all here and have been through most of it. It definitely helps to ask advice however stupid you think it might be or how insignificant it might seem. The girls on here have been a lifesaver. 

Oh jilly xxxxxxx


----------



## gilly80

Ermi fingers crossed for your results I'm sure they will be through the roof xxxx

Katie, get us and our follicles. And yes I think a name change is a fab idea lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## gillipepper

Thank you for all the nice welcomes, have been lurking around for a while but decided that it was a good idea to take th plunge.  Will have to work out all the abbrevs the you are using.  

This is my 1st ivf, been ttc since Jan 08.  went on waiting list Jan 10, was to start in december but treatment was cancelled 2 days before i was to collect drugs due blood test being abnormal.  

Fingers crossed for everyone.

gx


----------



## Moonbeam08

gillip- welcome and good luck with your upcoming treatment. Its a long wait to get 'qued' up to join the line for the rollercoaster but its well worth it. I hope this is your first and last treatment

Gilly - it sounds like you are responding wonderfully. 5 on one and 3 on another.. you go girl.. I remember those waits to get the E2 results.. its traumatic isnt it but it really sounds like you and your hot water bottle are makeing wonderful progress.

Ermi - how are you sweetie? im OTM to read your news so i can only imagine what you are feeling now.. im sooo happy for you and wish you a smooth and non eventful 8 months xoxo

Jilly- it sounds like you have a good bunch of embies there and they will have plenty to choose from. when are you going to collect your babies? will it be a blast or day 3 transfer?

katie- hugs for you too my dear. 

AFM - took a plunge and ordered a doppler - it SHOULD arive tomorrow but it still sweems to be in ENGLAND  Grrrrrr.. i just hope it brings me peace of mind as opposed to creating additional anxieties. time will tell xoxo


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Im just  back home from Belfast tucked up in bed. Ive 2 embies on board so fingers crossed they are snuggling in tight.. The embryologist said they are top grade but good and our other  2 werent good enough to freeze so fingers crossed the  i have will stay with us.

I thot they would have given you a choice of gas and air for trasfer, my poor hubby had no blood getting to his thumb lol. Tighten him ive been in enf pain this week.

Gud news Katie hope all goes well for you 2 hun.. 

Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat

many congrats, now put your feet up!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

thanks mollycat,im tucked up in bed..

Gonna try and milk this lol

Having a good rest now as we are for dublin tomorrow for the rugby and we have to go early to get the train. Hubbu has me warned that im not to be getting ecxited lol
Im surprised he is letting me go at all.


----------



## Ermitrude

Great news Jilly - definitely milk it.  Oh and enjoy the rugby tomorrow, i was supposed to be going with dh but am staying at home now - I just can't contain myself especially at a live match!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

Jilly - i cant do the sparkling lights as im not very computer literate but CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO. I hope you enjoy the Rugby tomorrow. We shall be enjoying it from the sofa as well as DH gave his tickets away as he didnt want to leave me at home. Bless xo

DH wouldnt let me off the sofa for the whole of the 1st week and same the 2nd apart from shuffling to the bathroom or to boil the kettle


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

Its gonna be our wee day out as we have had a few sleepless nites this week and i will be lyin up until i go bac to work wednesday. 

Im still cant believe that we have had our transfer.

Amazing how quick time goes by

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

Thats brilliant, well done on being pupo!!!! 

Any news gilly? 

Bjp, youll have a queue of ffs at your door when doppler arrives!

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

whoo hoo Jilly PUPO at last 

Katie, i phoned the clinic and they told me just to continue with the 300 gonalf and they will see me on Monday morning so none the wiser on blood level, but it's further than i got the last time so I'm happy.

hi everyone else sorry no personals not much sleep last night and up far to early this morning to get to the royal, so head up butt.

Gilly xxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gilly

I have been like that all week esp as we have had early appt. Up early tomorrow but planning a good lie in on sunday.

Prob be heading to bed shortly not looking forward to the crinone.

Nite all 

Jillyhen x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Ermitrude I am ABSOLUTELY DELIGHTED for you and dh I was nervous loggin on to see even you so deserve this!!!!so feet up and milk it for the next 8 monthss!!!!
Congrats on being pupo jilly!
And thanks to everyone for all the congrats! Very much appreciated!
My little men are just fab cannot believe there really here!
Noah is first born and Ryan is second born  
Am soery so short will do proper catch up,wen I get home on laptop 
This thread has plenty good news long may it continue!!!!
My advice to any lurkers dont be shy hop on it
Sorry agen not been able to do personals xxxx thinkin of all of u the whole time
Xxxx


----------



## gilly80

Mrs B lovely names xxxxxxx


----------



## macker1

Jilly congrats on being pupo its a great feeling heres to a sane 2ww    

gilly glad to see your progressing, even though haven't been on much have beed following your progress.

welcome gillipepper to our thread it will give you great support

hi Katie, BJP and ermi id say your still on cloud nine, I'm still on a high, have bad nausea , but am smiling through it and had to get new bra already as ive gone up a size already!!!!!


----------



## FitFinn

Well jillyhen reckon ur embies had the best day EVER in Dubs today! What a fab match to see live! Def a good omen methinks! x


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, congrats jillyhen on being PUPO, its a great feeling isnt it, here's hoping the next 2 wks goes by in a flash and cant wait to hear about your BFP    hope you enjoyed the rugby, great result for them   , now feet up and as you said milk it!!

Gilly i am just delighted to hear your follies have grown and multiplied since your increase in GonalF just as mine did, i know i was very nervous going for my next scan but it turned out well in the end with me getting 8 eggs and as they say its quality not quantity, so good luck for your next scan on monday and your EC and ET wont be far behind, sending lots of    and    your way.

MrsB what lovely names for your little bundles of joy, bet you cant wait to get home and settled in with the new arrivals, i'm sure your other 2 kids cant wait to get their new brothers home to spoil them rotten   

Katie good luck for your scan on monday, your EC wont be far away now   

Welcome Gillipepper and hi to anyone i may have missed x


----------



## anniebabe

I knew i forgot something, doh!!

BJP where did you order your doppler from, i am tempted to get one myself but as you said i just hope it wouldnt add to the worry instead of putting your mind at rest if you know what i mean!!

Did you do much research before deciding on which one to buy? Hope you dont mind the questions, i see you are 12+ wks now, i am just over 16 weeks.


----------



## Sparty

Erm I'm thrilled to read about your BFP, all the very best for the rest of your pregnancy. You so deserve this. Hope u come to join us on the bumps n babes thread

Jilly enjoy being PUPO

Gilly glad to see things are looking better for this tx - good luck for scan on monday & hope ur looking forward to becoming a auntie

Gilli good luck with ur tx

MissE any news on ur next FET?

Katie how are you doing?

BJP Enjoy listening in to the lo with the doppler

MrsB love the names, hope your all keeping well?

Just a wee update on me... after a really easy induction on St Patrick's Day DH and I now have a lovely baby daughter, Maebh Eimear, 9lb 2oz. Girls she really makes all the pain of waiting and tx worthwhile - hope and pray you all get to experience this yourselves


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girls

Sparty congratulations to you and dh so delighted for you both..

I had a brilliant day out yesterday we got the train down from belfast to Connolly and then we dod walk to the staduim as we where far to early but i took it easy huby kept asking if i was ok every 10 mins!!.

What a result normally im up and down and shouting my head off i wasnt allowed esp when they where for scoring the tries had to watch it on the screen :-( hubby is like a mother hen lol.. Still it was a brilliant game.

Taking it easy today.

Mrs B love the names, Noah is getting very popular hope they are both well.

Good luck Gilly & Katie for your scans tomorrow

To anyone i have missed sorry by the time i start typing i can never remember who all has posted my head is like a sieve.

Jilyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Morning girls,

Congratulations sparty on your baby girl, im sure shes a wee dote and you cant stop looking at her x

Thanks ladies for all of your good luck messages. Have been feeling very low since fri night. Think after scan on fri its just hit me that im doing this again and while im trying to be positive, I cant get the thought that it might not work out of my head. Couldnt tell you how many times ive cried this weekend. Keep trying to tell myself this time will be different. Physically I feel different. Im very uncomfortable this time whereas previously I didnt feel anything down there. I was bloated before but this time around im massive.even bust the zip in my jeans yesterday, plus the gorgeous karen millen dress I got for christmas wont zip up. Had planned to wear it to wedding on sat but its not exactly a dress I can safety pin to give me extra room. Normally the prospect of dress shopping would please me, but just cant be bothered with anything at the moment.

Please come back positive attitude, I miss you.

Katie xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

katie - im sorry to hear you are feeling so very low today and i hope that PMA returns fast. Its so so hard hun. This whole thing can be very taxing on our minds and our bodies (hense your beautiful KM dress) even if it all goes smoothly its very tough. We are here for you to vent to and take your frustrations out and to hear and respond to your worries. Hopefully we will get you back on that PMA track witha  first class ticket to compensate for your trouble. 

Annie - im so pleased to see you are doing well. I ordered my Doppler from AMazon as  i knew the one from Mothercare doesnt really work until towards the end of 2nd trimester and what use is that to me now? I decided to go for the Angel sounds doppler which comes with kit to record the HB onto computer etc. I didnt want one that gave a HB rate reading as i know that TMI will only stress me out watching it rise and fall and if it was slower or faster i than the tiem before i would only find a reason to worry. I heard good reviews about the Angel sounds and that they seem good from early days (10-11 weeks) although they say on the packaging 14-16 weeks. Though expereince of others seems to show they are easy to use from earlier. the cost was attractive (£2 as i know its only between now and the next few weeks that they will really bring me any reassurance as hopefully after that i should 'feel' something'. my only complaint so far is that it  STILL HASNT ARRIVED for me to give you a proper review


----------



## gilly80

evening all

Katie i hope you feel better, I think we have all felt like this at 1 time or another, I will pass I promise.
Are you up for another scan tomorrow as well?

Jilly hope you have your feet up and milking it lol

BJP time seems to be flying by, I can't believe you are 12 weeks already

Sparty congratulations to you and your DH on the birth of your perfect daughter, and yes i am so excited to become an auntie only a week until her due date, she better no keep me waiting lol

Anniebabe thank you again for you words of encouragement the other day really helped to calm me down.

hello to everyone else sorry if i have missed you but good luck with whatever stage you are at


AFM another scan tomorrow morning so an early start again (bummer its my day off lol) hoping that i might get a date for my EC as i feel so bloated 

Gilly xxxxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Hey there,

Feeling bit better this evening, thanks girls. Just had a bit of a wobble. Am sure therell be more of those within the next couple of weeks.

Gilly I have my scan in the morning too. Am so bloated and so uncomfortable too. Think my ec will be wed. Good luck tomorrow.

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

A quick 1 from me 

EC on Wednesday morning. Can't believe we have got here this time. 

Katie how did you get on?


----------



## Moonbeam08

katie and Gilly - YEH FOR EC DATES and your upcoming drug free day ! Although the days after EC are worrisome as we have to wait to find out from the love lab all thats been happening i found those days strangely nice. I knew i could do nothing and felt at ease.. even with only 2 little eggies trying to become embies.. i hope you both plan something nice over those days.. mark the little mile stones with a meal out, a movie or a pig out by the tv. Whatever makes you happy. 

AFM- i know nearly 13 weeks now... 

i cant believe it and neither can my waist line.. i have a wee bit further to go (3 weeks) before i will start to relax a little i think.. but i woke up this morning and went into a tizz as i couldnt get my jeans anywhere near closed. I havent a bump yet but my waist  line has thickened somewhat to the point there is now a 2-3 inch gap between my trousers. I tried all 3 pairs on. nothing worked. After i lost Abigail DH hid all my pregnancy stuff including my belt expanders (which have a cloth panel that mean that i can wear my normal clothes longer) and we pulled the drawers apart but i couldnt find them. I made a dash to New look at 9am and am now the proud owner of a nice pair of bootcut (dare i say it) MATERNITY Jeans.. 9yikes) I wasnt going near such stuff until after 16 weeks for obvious reasons but im sooooooo glad i did now as i feel sooooo comfortable lol


----------



## Katie789

Afternoon, 

Gilly thats great news. Im sure you are so relieved to hear the words egg collection. The worrying doesnt stop but its another hurdle cleared.

Bjp, I could be doing with maternity jeans too seeing as I burst the zip in mine on sat trying to force it up over my tummy. Youd think id swallowed a balloon. Not surprising seeing as they found 15 follicles this morning. I was like WTF! Where did they come from. Now they dont know whether I should coast a few days before ec. Am trying to be positive and grateful but am so worried the more there are the poorer quality as thats whats happened previously (and even then I only had eight). Theyve done bloods and calling me later. 

Katie


----------



## Moonbeam08

Katie - Like MissE advised me during treatments its Stretchy trousers all the way.. WOW 15.. I will be looking out for your update once you get your bloods.. fingers crossed for loads of healthy eggies and no signs of OHSS ! 

MissE - any signs of your FET sweetie?


----------



## Katie789

Got the phonecall...blood results good so in on wed for ec. So relieved to get a date  

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie & Gilly

Brilliant news on the scans and e/c wed morning.

Katie i was so bloated after 12 follicles thank god its down a wee bit.

Hubby is keeping an eye on me not letting me do anything even carry  small box of cat food... Im sleeping at night woth a cushion round me incase dh pokes me or Oscar lands on me...

Should i be feeling any twinges?

Jillyhen


----------



## FitFinn

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Busdy in work and the mornings/early evenings are a wipe out for me with the dreaded morning sickness.  Mid to late afternoon is the only time I feel semi normal. I can assure you all tho I ain't complaining as morning sickness means embie is continuing to snuggle in tight!

Awesome news all round on this board. 

Ermi - MASSIVE congrats on ur BFP!!! Whoop whoop. Now the 3 weeks wait til ur scan, which  I can promise u is as nerve wracking as the 2ww! 

Mrs_B24 & Sparty. What an inspirational story to hear about the births of ur lovey babies! LOVE the names, in fact Maebh is one of my names (on that secret hidden 'will it ever happen' list!). Hope ur all doing well & babies feeding nicely!

Katie & Hilly - yipppppeee for ur EC dates. I'll be thinkin of u on Wed, I'll been in RF that day having my 7wk scan and hope and pray that ur EC results in the same.  I had 5  eggs out of 9 follicles but am proof it only takes one! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all

F x


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
Just a quick one from me - sorry haven't been on in a while - 

So much to catch up on and loads happening - 

Katie - Hope you feeling better now & good luck for EC on wednesday - cant believe how time has flown - 
Gilly - Hope you are well - Good luck for ECon wednesday - 
Jilly - How are you feeling - Congradulations on being PUPO 
Fitfinn - Good luck for your scan on wednesday - 
Ermi - Congradulations - Put your feet up now
MrsB24 - Congradulations on the birth of your twins - I Love the names!!!!
BJP - Hope you are keeping well 

Big hello to all the other lovely ladies

AFM - I am now just over 9 weeks and i thought the MS was over as i was fine this weekend and then it was back 1st thing this morning - Waist line starting to disappear gone are my super skinny jeans days - Not complaining one bit about any of this heehee just soo glad to be here.

Fi xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Katie & Gilly - Great news about your EC on Wednesday   , we will all be    for you both.

Jilly -     for your 2WW, the rugby match was brillant. I got banned from going to any matches as I get a little bit excited    

It is soo lovely to see all the BFP's


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopeful

I wasnt for giving up my ticket was so funny any time hubby stood up he made me watch the big screen i was very subdued which is not like me at all, i normally shout more than him lol

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

HI LADIES
  
sorry I've been a dreadful poster at the minute very tired, too many early starts and too many late nights lol
I have to do my trigger at 10.30 very nervous but really really excited we have got this far.
Thanks for all the messages and support i really couldn't tell how much it means to me and DH especially from people who understand exactly how we feel.

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gilly

So delighted for you.

Was such a relief to have the last injection.I was the exact same i think my car could go to belfast itself. Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow and try and get plenty of sleep, i didnt have very much from tues until transfer day i still have the shadows under my eyes!

I havent been off the sire im sure my broadband bill will be big this month..

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Morning girls,

Gilly, we really are cycle twins. I had my trigger at same time last night so im guessing we both hace ec at 10:30 tomorrow. It was nice to know it was last injection for a while, am not sure my balloon belly couldve coped with many more.

Ditto what you said last night gilly, everyones messages and wishes of support mean so much, and despite my wobble at the weekend I really feel much stronger during this cycle thanks to you all. 

Good luck with the scan tomorrow fitfinn, do you think therell be a few tears of joy? Im sure when its my turn ill be a real tinytears! 

Speak to you all soon

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gilly & Katie

Enjoy your drug free day.. You are only a week behind me..

Jillyhen


----------



## Moonbeam08

for our egg collecters - good luck tomorrow both of you xoxox

ff - you will cry when you see that little flicker tomorrow.. i just know you will... <hug>


----------



## macker1

hi guys

sorry havent posted in ages...im just so wreaked, feel sick all the time and need to sleep after everything....love it though as now i feel pregnant. my scan is next thursday and cant wait, wishing time away. allso tummy getting a shape already!!!


katie and gilly good luck with egg collection another hurdle down    

Congrats jilly on being PUPO, how you feeling
Fitfinn, good luck with the scan id say  your so excited. i cant wait for mine
big hi to FI84, BJP, sparty and MRs B24 hope your all happy girls

talk to you's all soon... i need a nap after that mail!!!!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

Macker - if you are still awake that is lol... Im still suffering from dreadful tiredness although it has lifted a little - or so i thought. Until last night when 10pm came and i was dead to the world. During the first few weeks the latest i saw was 9.30! Then this morning i woke and couldnt get up.. im normally up with the larks as soon as the moment the alarm goes off.. i commented to DH that we are up far to late at nights.. he choaked on his laugh saying YOU WERE IN BED BY 10 lol


----------



## macker1

BJP....i feel your pain, but love it as i said as feel pregnant...god im hitting the bed after dinner, pjs the works, glad to hear theres someone else in the same boat x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Macker

Im grand cant settle at all, been having cramps etc so im ok one minute and panicking the next just wish it was test day. I really need some    i cant help thinking the worse..

Im sure you cant wait foe your scan..

Jillyhen


----------



## cMac

Good luck Gilly for ec tomorrow, I just know that this is going to be a successful cycle for you, it'll be the drugs I rubbed on the bump and your neice or nephew is kicking againist the laptop as I type this   

Good luck to Katie as well for yours, you'll know who Gilly is, she will be cackling madly whilst her DH looks embarassed   

Jillyhen, I know it sounds impossible but try not to analyse every niggle but the prgesterone you are taking is going to make you feel all sorts. I had period style cramps right through to about week 12, and ignore when AF normally comes, tx is going to mess with all of that.  Hang in there!

FitFinn enjoy your scan tomorrow, I cried buckets at mine it will finally seem real   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## gilly80

hey sister (cmac)

How dare you, I'm a very refined young lady and i would never cackle, lol.
Lets hope you drug rubbing routine works but would you hurry up and have my niece/nephew so i will have something to do on my 2ww (fingers crossed)

Katie not long for us now

Hi to everyone else

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Evening everyone,

Am starting to feel excited about tomorrow, hopefully I dont come back down to earth with a bang. All thats on tomorrows wish list is a few good eggs and lots of healthy swimmers wholl go mad for each other. Not much is it 

Good luck gilly, I have the same wish for you too. 

Will speak to you all tomorrow

Katie xx


----------



## Katie789

Here bjp.....any sign of the doppler? 

Cmac, not long til your special package arrives either. If only it could come by recorded delivery


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, just wanted to send good luck messages to Gilly and Katie for your EC's tomorrow, i always had faith that you would get to EC Gilly, i bet you can hardly believe its tomorrow, so heres lots of        and        for you both that you get plenty of healthy eggs and this time tomorrow night they will be getting jiggy in the love lab   

Jilly how's your 2ww going? Wot is your OTD?

Fitfinn good luck for your scan tomorrow, it really is a special moment to see that little flicker and then have your picture to look at every 2 mins - even though it does only look like a tiny blob at this stage, it is your tiny blob and thats all that matters, will be thinking about you in the morning and cant wait to hear your news, take plenty of kleenex with you   

BJP thanks for the info on the doppler, i had a wee look on amazon the other night and just assumed the cheaper ones wouldnt be any good but i didnt really fancy spending £70+ on the dearer ones, esp as you said yourself you only really need to use it for a short while, i will have to get back on and check out the one you have ordered, any sign of it yet I started feeling my baby move 2 weeks ago, just very light flutters and not as often as i would like to be feeling them, but that is because it is still early days so roll on another few weeks when i will be getting stronger more frequent movements, they are lovely to put your mind at ease, let me know what you think of your doppler if it has arrived so i can decide whether to order one too   

Hi to all the other girls i havent mentioned x


----------



## Jillyhen

Good luck Gilly & Katie hope you both get lots of follies..

Annie my testing date is april fools day, hubby wont let me test that day tho incase im teasing (As if) Hopefully know start of wk as af is due then

Fitfinn, all the best for the morning.

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

just wanted to wish katie & gilly good luck with egg collection this morning & fitfinn for your scan   cant wait to read all the good news 
big hello to all the other lovely ladies 
afm- my planning appt is on the 30th so its all getting very close now


----------



## gilly80

Hi all

We got 8 eggs, so very happy now just to wait and see how they do over night. 

Katie how did you get on?

Fitfin how was your scan?

Be back later. 

Gilly xxxxxxx


----------



## anniebabe

Gilly 8 eggs is fantastic, just enough to make prefect little embies tonight! So pleased for you    sending lots of prayers    and    your way.

Jilly good luck for your test day, how early do you think you will test?

I tested 4 days early and got my BFP and then tested every day up to and including OTD   

Katie and Fitfinn how did you both get on??


----------



## FitFinn

Hi there

Firstly thanks so so much for all your lovely lovely wishes! I'm always amazed at how supportive and kind everyone is on here! esp when some of you are still mid cycle or have completed a cycle with no joy. 

Secondly Gilly - 8 eggs - woweeeeeeeee - thats loads. Way more than me & it only takes one! So excited for you!

Kate - hope you are in a similiar situ with lots of fresh eggies ready to party with the boys!

DanniDoots - awesome news re ur planning apt. It will seem ages but the actual cycle passes so quickly!

AFM well yes we have a heartbeat! Nearly had a coronary when she suggested  there might be two - esp when only one embie put back in! but my one  (& only) embie is doing grand. Its in the right place,  right size and saw the lovely flutter. So delighted! Even got 3 pics to take home with me! Hoping my lovely hubby lets me tell my folks now as don't think I can wait til 12weeks!

I didn't cry as think as was so nervous and then when I knew ething was ok, I seemed to talk at ninety miles an hr, reckon the nurse thought i was mad! 


Thanks once again to all the lovely wellwishers, Macker, BJP, Jillyhen, Anniebabe etc etc

F xxx


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone,

We got ten eggs this morning which is great. Dh sample very poor though so they told us not to be surprised if the number of embies is v small. I just want a couple so dont care as long as theres one or two to go back.

Well done gilly, eights amazing. Its nice to have ec over with. Doubt ill sleep tonight for thinking about tomorrows phonecall.

Fitfinn thats great news, am so delighted for you!

Am knackered now. Have sent dh out for a mcdonalds happy meal and snickers icecream as a wee treat.

Katie xx


----------



## gillipepper

congrats to gilly and katie on their eggs.  FIngers crossed evrything goes well tonight.  

We're on the count down to the jabs - start them on saturday.  Dh can't wait to cause me pain.

fingers crossed for everybody


----------



## FitFinn

Go Katie thats awesome

I'll start praying that the little ones get stuck in there tonight in that petri dish!!!

Enjoy the McDs 

x


----------



## Moonbeam08

FF - thats fab news on your scan and im so pleased to hear all is well with your little bean.. its the most amazing thing and I hope Dh lets you spread your joy as far and wide as you want! You are right about how lovely our little thread is .. there are ladies on here in the middle of cycles, getting through failed cycles and planning the next or waiting to start.. all stages and yet they all have such time (even though its so difficult) to spare a kind word for those who have just got BFP's. I love you ladies.. all of you.. each and everyone as your kindness and generousity of spirit to everyone is amazing.. i think im going to cry.. just wish i could hug you all.

Gilly - well done with your lovely eggies ! let the work in the love lab begin xo

Katie - you have done SOOOO well hun.. so very well indeed to get this far with such a wonderful crop. Its disappointing to hear about DH's sample .. did they suggest reverting to ICSI? They didnt with us even though we had only 2 eggies but im proof that it really only does take one good one .. thats all you need and if you get 2 to put back then even better xoxoxo

Danni - not long now until you get all your dates etc.. YEH xoxo

Annie - Its amazing you can feel little flutters already.. they must have started week 15? am i right? do you think it is because this is your second pregnancy ? When did you start to feel stuff with your first? can you remember? Im bursting to feel something.. anything.. As for the Doppler. It arrived yesterday and I havent been brave enough to try it yet... I know i will be scanned tomorrow so kinda waiting for that to be done before i try it.. that way if i cant find a hb then i wont worry as i know its the doppler and not lack of hb  .. if i can hear it then all the better. I shall indeed let you know how i get on xoxo


----------



## macker1

fitfinn thats just lovely, id say your delighted,and so happy today, u got to tell the folks they will be over the moon.

gilly and katie, well done great to see you got good results, katie loads of PMA, my friend only got 2 embies and shes due in 8 weeks!!!!   so glad your at this stage now, cant wait for the update xx

jillipepper, glad to hear your statring stims soon its a great feeling x

big hey to cmac, BJP and mrs B24

jillyhen, that all sounds good try keep positive, remember i had AF pains from day 1, the progesterone is mad!!! i know your going to get your BFP


----------



## gilly80

sorry just a quick question

Does anyone have any ides what time the RFC does their ET.

thanks


----------



## Katie789

Thanks everyone, I know I should be in better form today but im just so anxious having had all eight eggs die in a previous cycle that I need the reassurance from tomorrows phonecall.

Bjp we are already down for icsi but even though they just need one strong swimmer per egg they have struggled to find good ones in our last cycles.

Anyway, gilly im not sure what time rfc do et, but I do know its v quick and painless. If we get to it on sat ill be going dressed for a wedding, ill be the most dressed up et patient ever. Hope they let me keep my high heels on


----------



## gilly80

katie
i'm loving the picture of you in you heels, please remember every cycle is different and this will be your BFP cycle
xxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Gilly you are right, I need a good kick up the ass. Every cycle is different and it will be bfps all the way   

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Gilly & Katie fantastic news on your e/s this morning, hopefully there is plenty of loving in the lab 2nite..

Gilly

My e/t was in the afternoon 2.30 and it was the same for the other 2 girls who had e/c the same day as me..

Annie im not sure all depends on my af that is due if its a day late i will test.. Not sure.

Fitfinn im chuffed that all is well.. Any tears??

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Just nipped on to with you good luck for scan today bjp.

Will be back later with my news. Fingers crossed for you too gilly.

Katie xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Katie - thankyou for thinking of me today especially when you have so much on your mind right now. My check up isnt until 5.30 so i have all today to get through.. GRrrrrrr. I just hope the wait is worth it and all is well. I know the next 2-3 weeks will be my hardest.. so still one day at a time.. What time is your phone call? I have been thinking about you and Gilly all morning. I felt so sick with nerves i had to get DH to call and find out... im such a wimp. Come on little embies come on ! 

My Et was on a sunday and was at 11.30. I think they do them earlier on sundays as they close by 1... Cant remember my time for ABigail but i think it was late morning as well.


----------



## gilly80

Bad news here only 1 eggs fertilised abnormally so that's it all over for now

Katie hope your news is better


----------



## Katie789

Oh gilly pet, im so so sorry. I know exactly how much it hurts to hear that news, and feel robbed of the chance to get to et. We are here for anything you need at all.  

I feel a bit wick sharing my news when you have had such a blow. We have eight embies this morning. The apimist might just have paid off. Now the dreaded wait to see if they divide......

Katie xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Oh Ladies.. the last two posts only highlight the pain and the joy that treatment can bring. 

Gilly - Im so so sorry. Nothing can prepare you for this nor take the hurt away of a negative cycle but one that failed before ET is much more difficult to bear. I wish there was something to say to you to make you feel better. You invest so much energy and time (and £), hopes and dreams into the potential outcome that having it robbed from you at this stage is cruel beyond words. Please take heart that i personally know 2 ladies that had no fertilisation and abnormal fertilisation with past cycles and they have gone on to successful treatments.. it just shows how every cycle is different. Sending all my love and hugs to you my darling. 

Katie - Im thrilled to hear that all 8 made it this far. there can be a drop of rate. on my first cycle i had 7 but then the next day only 6 made it through but thats ok. they will have lots to choose from!. Enjoy today and this news and feed off the good feeling you have  xoxo


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Ive been thinking of you both this morning and havent had a chance to log on.. I really dont know what to type 

Gilly im so sorry to hear your news   

Katie as BJp has sais thrilled that 8 have made it.

Jillyhen x


----------



## macker1

oh girls, ....gilly im so sorry to hear your news i can only imagine hoe you must feel, hope you are being minded and tak some time before your next move, really wasnt expecting that today.   


katie thats great news hun, keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Gilly i'm just gutted for you and your dh, am so sorry pet.xxxxxxx

Well done Katie, pg they all continue on strongly.


----------



## Mrs_B24

So sorry gilly thinking of u hun
Take care of yourself and dh xxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Katie well done hun thats a great result xxxx


----------



## FitFinn

oh no thats awful Gilly, I'm so so so heartsore for you. You poor thing. Hope ur DH is givin u big big hugs. 

Katie - i know it will be hard to feel excited as u were routing for Gilly too, but thats great news re ur embies. Rock on tomorrow x


----------



## Katie789

Thanks everyone, ive kept myself busy all day so that i dont drive myself around the bend thinking about tomorrows news. 

BJP, you can add me to your list of girls you know who have had either abnormal fertilisation or no embies at all. While its clearly still too early to know what will happen, i've got a step closer each cycle. While its heartbreaking and exhausting to have to think about doing it again, Gilly I hope sometime soon you can get closer too.  

How did the scan go this afternoon BJP - has the doppler been in action since you got home?

Jillyhen - halfway there!

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

I cant believe how quick the week has gone

Katie, what time are you up tomoro?


----------



## Katie789

The embryologist is calling in the morning. If the numbers drop a lot we will either have transfer tomorrow afternoon or sat morning. If most of them divide theyd like to try for blast and have et on mon. After bfn with two top grade embies last time they really would like to get to blast. Dh sperm not great and as it doesnt really kick in til day two or three it would give a much better indication if the embies actually make it past day three. Brickin it either way, but very very grateful ive made it this far.

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

fingers crossed for you katie xxxxxxx

thank you everyone else for your very kind words xoxoxoxox

gilly


----------



## Katie789

Thank you gilly, it really is very kind and thoughtful of you after your news   

Katie xx


----------



## Katie789

Morning,

Just had the call. Seven have made it through the night, two of which are four cell the other five are lazy two cells so we are having the two four cells transferred this afternoon. They are going to see if the others keep going and freeze them if they do. 

Hope they stay with us this time   

Bjp hope no news is good news pet.

Katie xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Katie - thats wonderful hun -im glad they are going to give the others a chance so you get snowbabies.. but you might not even need them (wink wink) 

Sorry for keeping you in suspense ladies.. my head was throbbing this morning and i have only just made it into work. 

Beans - im glad that Jo and Zuri have been able to offer you much needed advise as I have only just entered teh PR club as it wasnt expected given my 'good responder' bloods. Just goes to show eh? 

AFM - scan last night went well.. wee thing was sleeping at the start but with a heartrate.. so out went my inhaled breath in 'relief' then all of a sudden the LO came to life and wriggled a bit..  This was last Saw Abigail alive during a scan but she was stiller.. lying on her side and not moving much during the 13 week scan. Hense im so glad he/she decided to put on a mini performance.  It measured 4.7cm 2 weeks ago and now meausres 7.11cm (13 plus 2). I felt good after we left so we went to tell DH's folks and siblings the news last night while i still felt 'confident' before the wobbles undoubtedly set in. 
Next scan is on the 7th April which will be a very biggy for me as the last time we saw abigail alive was at 13 plus 3 so seeing a HB etc at 15 weeks will be new territory for both of us. Im anxiously waiting now to get the next 14 days to pass. I have my Booking in appt this evening so its all getting v real. 

Doppler was 'tested' last night.. when i first found a hb i realised it was too slow and then timed my own and it was my own i had found (doh) THEN within a minute or two I found LO's as clear as day .. it seems to be about 136-140bpm. I did it without DH present just to 'see'. So later i had to do it again but it took AGES to find LO but we did. Thanks to the scan I knew at least it was just the way LO was lying or how i was positioning the machine ! Phew.. will test again next week sometime  xoxo

love to all 

BJP xoxo


----------



## Dannii_Doots

gilly i am so very sorry to hear your sad news  nobody knows where this ivf journey will take us... i really really hope your happy ending is just around the corner


----------



## Dannii_Doots

katie congrats on your wee embies  goodluck for et
bjp congrats on your wee baba  hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly 

big hello everyone & happy friday


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, Gilly no words can really help at the moment, i'm sure you and dh are just numb with shock and disappointment, so take some time to decide what your next step is and be extra good to each other during this time and remember we are all here for you if you want to chat   take care pet   

Katie so pleased for you and i hope your et went well today and the next 2 wks go by real fast   

Jillyhen one week down only one to go, how you coping with the 2ww?

Fitfinn so pleased to hear your news, that little flicker is the best sight in the world and i dont blame you wanting to tell everyone now, thats what we did too, i couldnt have held off til 12 wks either

BJP brill news about your scan, are you having private antenatal care is that why you are having another scan so soon, hope thats not too nosey    i felt my first movement with this LO at 14+4 and i think it is mainly cos it is baby no.2 cos i didnt feel my first baby move til 18 wks.  I had a midwife aptmt yesterday and heard the heartbeat for the first time which was amazing so i am really tempted to get myself a doppler now too............ see what you started   

Hi to all the other girls on this thread too x


----------



## Katie789

Am officially a member of PUPO!! Two on board and the others will hopefully make it to the freezer.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend planned.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Katie congrats on being pupo

Annie
I havent been 2 bad taking it easy and trying to keep my mind of things. Im having a lot of cramps today so im a bit worried that af is on her way, as they are similar to the pains that i get. I really need some    but to be honest im really scared and worried what the weekend will bring

Bjp, glad the scan went well.

Thank god its fri
Jillyhen


----------



## Moonbeam08

katie CONGRATULATIONS on Being PUPO ! im thrilled all went well today for you xoxo

Annie - because i had a second trimester loss and because of the circumstances surrounding it im considered ' high risk' pregnancy which isnt a nice category to be in. I would have had consultant led care even if i stuck with NHS but i didnt like the idea of having a different consultant EVERYTIME i went and having to go though the saga of the surgery, ABiigals death, delivery and PM so DH and i decided to see the consultant who went through the PM report with us privately for this LO. She is keeping a close eye on me. Mostly for my reassurance more than anything. Im glad for it but would much more loved to have been 'normal'

I cant wait to hear about your doppler when you get it.. I know mine is upstairs and there when and if im wobbling.. that in itself is peace of mind since i know i wont have to wait 13 days to find out all is ok or not if that makes sense? xoxox


----------



## sparklyme

Hi hope you don't mind me asking a question! I am a bit of a lurked here.  I started dr yesterday. Just want to say congrats on the 2 wee embies on board Katie. I am in very similar situation to you in that in my last cycle I had 12 eggs but due to so very few and extremely fragile twitchers from dh only 2 fertilised and thank goodness 1 stayed with us and gave us our beautiful little girl. Did your dh take anything or anything to help out his swimmers?


----------



## Katie789

Hey sparklyme,

Dh was taking zita west vitamen. His swimmers were twitchers first time around and at that time he was just on regular multivits. We switched after that cycle and although the count has still been poor, they have been able to find much better swimmers the last two cycles and fertilization rate has been great. 

Alcohol was also banned three months before treatment as the sperm produced on day of et is made three months beforehand. Alcohol kills it off. He has a low enough count without losing more of it. Embryologist said one or two prob wouldnt hurt but I had read somewhere even one or two pints a week could cause a reduction in numbers.

Good luck

Katie xx


----------



## macker1

congrats Katie on being pupo id say your thrilled   
jillyhen keep up the PMA, i had AF pains all the way through and got my BFP  


quick question girls, I'm 7 weeks today my scan is on Thursday all last week i was so queasy, had real sore boobs, now its died down, has this happened to anyone also at night i get pinching pains are they normal


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Macker

Im slowly tearing my hair out lol

Jillyhen


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
Hope everyone is well!!

Gilly - Big hugs for you pet    - Look after yourself and your DH xx

Jillyhen - Hang in there i had AF cramps right through my 2ww and even after i got my BFP

Katie - Congradulations on being PUPO - Hope you are being well looked after - Are you off for the 2ww or working??

BJP - Glad your LO put on a performance for you and hope your keeping well!!

Macker - My symptons still come and go and i am 10 weeks apparantley it is completley normal - Morning sickness everyday for 3 days then nothing for 3 and back this morning full flow (TMI) - Hope you are well and good luck for you scan on Thursday xx

Hope everyone else is keeping well!!!

Fi xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Fi

Thanks im feeling awful tonite, i just wish if my af was coming that it would come now and out me out of my misery,  

Sorry girls if im all doom and gloom

Hope you all have had a lovely weekend, it goes that quickly.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Thanks macker and fi, hopefully ill be in the same position as you both in a few weeks! Im off work simply because I bled early last 2ww, and I would find it much harder to deal with if I was in work. If im off I can dash home from anywhere with less explanation. 

Jillyhen, only four more sleeps pet x

Four of our remaining embies didnt divide over the weekend, the other is almost at blast stage. If it makes it to blast by tomorrow we will have one snowbaby. The fact that one has made it has given me hope that the two on board could also still be dividing. Hang in there little ones!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girls

How is everyone?

Cant believe its mon already.. My poor hubby is tearing his hair out i had a wee breakdown after i logged off and he wanted me to do the test the rfc sent home there and then.. Ive managed to out him off.. 

Aw Katie fingers crossed it makes it, we have no snow babies

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jilly, hopefully being in work will help the hours pass a bit quicker. Also, I wouldnt go with your last bleed as an indicator for af date. The down reg will mess that up. Use fourteen days after ovulation, which is is ec day.

If we get a snowbaby it will be a bonus (second to having an actual baby obviously). Having paid for three cycles it would cushion the financial blow if we need to go again.

Katie xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Jilly - if you are going to test earlydont use the RFC test use a first response or clear blue digital. When i was expecting Abigail my HGC in my blood was over 400 the day i tested with RFC test and it came up negative whilst i got strong lines with FR xoxox


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 

Jilly as BJP says use the First response test - dont use the RFC test as i tested early with first reponse and got a clear bit faint but clear line although on test day using RFC test a got a faint line also i dont think there tests are great.

Good Luck and try to hold on a bit longer - I know easy to say i tested 2 days early - 

Fi xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks BJP, im scared to do one but might try and hold off till friday, unless dh makes me test tomorrow  or wed..


----------



## FitFinn

Heh Jillyhen,

thinking of u as I know how hard it is.....I tested early so will not preach on the importance of waiting til OTD. I am keeping all my fingers & thumbs crossed for you. Me & my little bean (nearly 8weeks now) are praying that u have a lovely fat embie growing in there!

keep strong girl

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks fit finn

I had a bot of bleeding earlier so i think we are going to buy a test tonite.

I have thought about it long and hard and i just want to know now what is goin on.. At least if its negative we can prepare ourselves for our offical testing day and if its bad news.

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

jilly

I've got every thing crossed that you are just having implantion bleeding and it's a good sign
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Goodmorning girls

After a very weepy evening i caved in and did a test. Bought 2 clearblue as i could only get to tesco.. Did one last nite 2 lines for negative came up straight away but you could see another faint line coming down the preg one also.. Did another this morning same thing but af has reared her ugly head.

I take it this means thats it all over for us.. I said to hubby last nite that i felt my wee embies had left me..

Jillyhen


----------



## ClaireBear15

Ah Jillyhen,

I so sorry & disappointed for you & DH, I would retest again anyway on OTD because if you saw a very faint line maybe there is still a chance. 

This is such a harsh journey. Thinking of you 

CB


----------



## FitFinn

ock Jillyhen I really feel for u & ur DH. I think u should def test again on OTD anyway. If it is all over, its only this time and you can mayb try again when ur up to it. sending big hugs to u xx


----------



## gilly80

Jilly

Give yourself time to grieve, be good to each other, the pain will ease.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Thanks again for your support messages

I bought a clearblue digital on my way to work and it has brought up that im 1-2 weeks pregnant.. My head is totally fuzzy.

Has anyone else used these?

Can i get a false postive at this stage.

A very confused Jillyhen xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Jilly - i used CB digital and I think you can consider yourself Pregnant.. as it is detecting a level of HCG in your urine which has to get to a certain level in your blood before it is concentrated enough to show up in your urine. I know you are anxious because of the bleed but it may be that one of the embies didnt make it and you have a wee Clingon ! YEH ! 

do you live near any EPU's or can you ask your GP to run HCG blood levels for you. If so this will give you some reassurance and a clear picture of what is going on. All being well you will see a doubling in levels when the blood is repeated 2 days apart. 

Go with what the CB digital says for now and Im going to dare and say CONGRATULATIONS sweetheart xoxxo


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks BJP

I rang the rfc and the nurse said the same.. Im just to test as normal on fri.

Im so scared to get excited.

Jillyhen


----------



## AmandaB1971

Jilly

It could still be your trigger jab that is bringing up the positive result but I think it's fairly unlikely as you are so close to your test date.   that this is a BFP!  Bleeding is not uncommon in early pg! 

Axxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Amanda is right. I dont think it can be your trigger shot this close to test date as I calculated when my trigger would have been out of my system according to the half life. I worked out that by 14 days post tigger shot it was well gone. i hope that helps.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Amanda & BJP, i had my trigger shot 2 weeks ago last nite. How long does that take to get out of my system.


----------



## Katie789

Oh jillyhen, I thought my head was all over the place this morning, but youve really been through the ringer. If I were you id def go with the positives. Youve had two faint lines plus its now in writing. You are right to be cautious, but I think it looks good.

We got told this am the only embie that made it through the weekend has stopped dividing, so no frosties. Im not so gutted about that as it would only have been a bonus, but its really knocked me as what if the two they put back are the same quality and stop as well. Trying to stay positive and remember theyve picked the best of the bunch. Please please keep growing!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

So sorry to hear about the other embie..    that the other 2 are snuggling in tight

I really dont know what to think this morning. I went to bed last nite thinking that it was all over and then tested this morning and now im not sure.. I burst in2 tear at work when i came in and the girls made me do the other test.

Do i still use the get at night?

Jillyhen


----------



## Mrs_B24

jillyhen i would just like to say a very cautious congradulations hun! it looks very promising i must say tho!
your head must be all over the place i cant imagine what that feels like!sending you  
you must still use the gel everynight at least till otd and then for another few weeks after!its very important that you do use it!
katie79 your two little ones are in the best incubator possible inside you!i was told with my two that they didnt look like they would get to blast in the lab and that they had the best chance in me.so even if they were of the same quality the little ones in your belly have the advantage as there in there natural enviroment perfect temp perfect surroundings everytihng perfect! 
stay positive hun 
xxxx
a big hi to everyone else!
xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Cheers Mrs b

Congrats again on the twins they are adorable.

I only have a few left of the crimone left i was only given 15/

Thanks for the hugs

Jillyhen


----------



## Mrs_B24

your welcome hun x
you only get enough for the 2ww the clinic then prescribe more when your get bfp on otd? 15 is cuttin it fine though
i got 18 or 21 just to tie me over the weekend....
it be worth checking out with clinic cause there one thing you really need
xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

I'm with MrsB you definately need to continue with the gel etc.  How is the bleeding now?  My heart goes out to you as I had a cycle like this and I know what a complete head wrecker it is!   

Axxx


----------



## Katie789

Are crinone gels the same as cyclogest pessaries? Origin only give you 15 days worth which take you up to night before test day. They didnt tell me but a friend of mine said that they should only be needed for two weeks as the body starts producing it after fourteen days if pregnant. Is there a reason for taking it beyond otd?

Katie xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

katie for both my BFP's i was on my crinone pessaries until week 12 and then faded them out i.e. stopped taking them daily but every 2 days then 3 then 4 until week 14. Some clinics advise to keep going up until week 14 as that is when the placenta takes over. The extra weeks give added protection incase your body is low in progesterone which can cause bleeds. I had to get the script for the extra 3 packs from my GP and they were happy as was my consultant in craigavon that i continued just to be on the safe side. The RFC only seem to use them for the 2ww and not beyond.


----------



## Jillyhen

Will see on friday how the testing goes and if needbe i can get an appt with my own dr fri afternoon maybe make it now incase when the time comes there is no appts free.

WHen we got the meds from the rfc we opened and checked them and i was def given 15.

Amanda, im still bleeding i had spoke to a midwife who was working up the corridor up from me she wanted me to go home i would tear my hair out whereas being in work im keeping my mind off things.. It did look as id we was easing


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

Thats good its easing, I have me fingers crossed for you xx

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

I shouldnt have said anything... Maybe it looks worse that in actually is.

Everytimei run to the loo which is a lot its frightening


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh Jilly you poor pet, what a rollercoaster you are on.  Glad work is being a distraction but take it as easy as you can.  What i would say is that cb aren't particularly sensitive, certainly not as sensitive as fr so they wouldn't show up positive if there wasn't enough of the hormone in your system.  I really really hope that the bleeding stops soon hun and that you can really figure out what is going on.  I'd suggest getting your beta hcg levels checked (blood test) today if you could and then again on Thursday - that way you'll know for definite if the levels are rising or falling as unfortunately with mc you'll get a +ve test for days and sometimes weeks afterwards iykwim - but i've everything crossed that this is a sticky one for you hun          .

That's mad girls about the crinone/cyclogest that you only get 15 days worth - i take it that you're only on it once a day as well  The standard practice down south is two pessaries/gels per day and you stay on it up to 12 weeks if a bfp and taper off as bjp described.

Afm am at home in bed, really poorly - woke on Sunday night with really bad pain in my lower back on my right hand side, turns out i have a uti so have antibiotics for that on top of that woke this morning feeling rotten - 4 trips to the loo in one hour and vomiting told me something was going on, have picked up a nasty gastro bug.  So gp has me on bed rest till it clears, feel so weak with it - no fun at all


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ermi - i think the clinics up here definately dont put as much 'stock' on progesterone support as they should. If i Hadnt been looking into going to clinics across the water then i wouldnt have known to stay on it until out of first trimester at all ! I also think we are short changed as they only advise one per day and what if a lady is low in progesterone? have they even tested to see if she needs additional support? errrr NO. rant over. I hope your bug clears.. it may be the start of the dreaded MS... i never left the loo with Abigail but this time i have had the odd feeling of nausea but havent been ill Once.. touch wood. 

Jilly- you poor pet. I think a blood test and then one repeated is the way forward. No one needs such trouble my heart goes out to you.. i still think the bleed may be down to you maybe losing one bambino but there is a wee clingon fighter in there waiting to meet you xoxo


----------



## Jillyhen

I prob wont get an appt now with a nurse in my own practice. I really dont no what to do

The nurse in the rfc did say that the bleeding could be caused by one embie leaving me but they advised me to leave all till friday until i do their test..


----------



## Ermitrude

My clinic will test your progesterone levels 5-7 days post ec if you've had a failed cycle previously to see if you need additional progesterone support (some girls need those gestone injections) and everyone is on estrogen tablets from ec to otd and to 12 weeks if positive too, just to support the growing embie.  Its amazing how clinics can vary so much.

Well for your own sanity Jilly i'd get the bloods done as soon as you can, tomorrow would do you fine and then test again including bloods on Friday - at least that way pet you'll be out of limbo  

Ah its defo a gastro bug, dad and sister had it last week so guess i shouldn't be surprised that i picked it up.  Didn't have ms on previous 2 pregnancies and my mam or sister never had it, so not expecting it iykwim.  Feeling better after a wee snooze but not budging from my bed for the day.


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

Id try to get an appt. If you had to leave it til fri youd go mad. Some people who ought to know better should know how stressful this is and should be doing all in their power to help. Flipping nurse. 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Ive rang the clinic and there is no lady doctors on but the nurse will ring me back.

I feel like death warmed up cant get heated at all.

Thanks again for all your support

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

Does it have to be a doc? Might be quicker if nurse can do it.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Im trying to get the nurse she has a busy clinic so just waiting for her to ring.

I couldve asked on of the nurses at work but the one i would normally ask is off on leave


----------



## Katie789

Any joy with the nurse jilly?

Hope you feel better very soon ermi 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Nope

She said she cudnt do bloods as they dont do them for that. As im with the rfc she said to go with what they said but if bleeding persists contact a&e   

Jillyhen


----------



## ClaireBear15

Jillyhen I am delighted to see that things are looking up! I'm so glad you did a different test. I would def look for some xtra progesterone support from the doctor. Try not to panic

Katie, I'm sorry the other wee embies didnt make it to frosties but be confident that you already have the best of the bunch snuggling in tight!

Ermi your clinic is so efficient with their monitoring, must be very reassuring


----------



## Mrs_B24

oh jillyhen keeping everything crossed for you hun!
ermitrude you poor thing with the tummy bug its a nasty thing to have!
my clinic told me at me scan at eight weeks three days i could stop pessaries i had enough to last me till nine weeks so just took them until then was nervous coming off them!
xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Will see how friday goes and if all is ok i will ring the dr and see about getting a script for more of the lovely crimone.

Feeling alot better now just chilling watching tv, we went out for dinner as i couldnt be bothered to cook


----------



## KITTY1231

away for you and have fingers crossed for you 

cathy x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

How are we all this morning..

Even i had the preg result yest i know deep down that my wee embies have left me. Will know better on friday

Ermi how are you feeling today? hope you feel better soon.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Morning jilly,

I really hope that you have at least one little embie hanging in there, but I was exactly the same last time. I had brown then red staining from the tues. Knew it was all over on the wed as I tested early and got bfn but went through the motions and tested again on the fri which was still bfn. While I dont want to cause more harm than good by raising false hope, but surely a bfp on three tests points to something?? Are you still bleeding?

I have to say I had a very sleepless night thinking my tx has failed as yest I was really impatient and snappy, and I woke up in a hot flush then couldnt get back to sleep. These are all things I experience a week before my period, which if its 13/14 days from ec is due next tues. All I can do is hope the symptoms come but the bleed doesnt.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Yeah i am not as bad as yesterday though.

Aw hun i had those at the start 2 im    for you

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Morning girls,

Jilly how are you this morning? Did you manage to get any sleep? 

Gilly, if you are looking in I hope youre okay and things are brighter than last week.

Am I the last cycler on this thread

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

Hi Katie

I'm good thanks, just waiting for our follow up appointment and to get going again. We were thinking of going to origins for a consulation just to see what they think. Were you on menopur or gonalf? I really wanted to stay on the gonalf as it seemed to agree with me. How do you rate their service?

I think you actually might be the last 1 on this cycle and I know you are going to finish it on a bang with a bfp with twins!!!!!!!!


Gilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

lol Gilly

I was looking at origin 2 Gilly.. How are you doin?

Where do we post now? 

Katie

I did sleep but it wasnt a heavy sleep, im off work for a week i cudnt go in today my head is all over the show my doc was brilliant. I explained all to him. The bleeding has started to ease and all the cramps have gone so thats why im thinking thats it all over.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Gilly,

Flip me, lets hope so, although im not asking for much, one would be amazing. Origin kept me on gonal f as it got good quality eggs second time round. Am glad they didnt change drugs as had the best response this time. Ive got no complaints about them, but then havent been anywhere else to compare. Staff are nice, no waiting around, its closeby and not much more expensive than rfc. You got so much closer this time around, hopefully next time you will nail it. We will both be members of the third time lucky club   .

Jilly,

Thats good you got some time off. Have you been checking the ladies in waiting thread? There are some topics there that might give you some hope  

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Where is that Katie?

I might email origin 2 n see if they are still doin the free consultation. Are you with the rfc now Katie?

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

Go to the home page and go down to ladies in waiting. There are a few ffs going through same as yourself. Most with positive outcomes xx 

This is my third (and no harm to them, hopefully last) time with origin. The buses still have the free consultation advertised on the back of them but dear knows how long theyve been on them!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Katie

I had a wee nosey.

I think it does say that in the website.. Will wait for tomorrow and maybe email after that to see what they say.

Jillyhen


----------



## anniebabe

I havent been on for a few days and i cant believe the week you have had *Jillyhen*, you must be demented with worry and wondering what it all means, but as someone else said, i have heard of false negatives but never a false positive so try to have faith and i am  you get your longed for BFP tomorrow morning, i will be thinking about you pet.

What test are you using tomorrow, i personnally think the cb digital are the best and certainly the easiest to use, no guessing about lines being there or not and i defo thought the official test the RFC give you is rubbish, for a start it takes 5 mins for the result to be seen and even then the line for a positive is a lot lighter than the control window line so i was always in doubt about what it actually meant, anyways good luck for tomorrow 

Katie that is your 1st week of your 2ww over now, how are you coping with the wait

Hi to all the other girls due to test or at whatever stage x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello lovely ladies

Katie you are half way there...

Sadly this wasnt our time to have a wee one. We really dont know what to think. At least im off work today poor hubby has to go on.. I would really love it to be a aprils fool joke but hey i can dream.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Oh jillyhen, I really was hoping youd get better news. You were wise over the last few days to prepare yourself for this, but I think theres always a tiny part of us that secretly hopes its not true. 

Will be here anytime you need to chat  

Katie xx


----------



## ClaireBear15

Ah Jilly, I am so so disappointed for you  What a horrible week you & DH have had.
No words can take away the pain you are feeling right now, but I promise that it will get better. I really thought you would have good news today.
It was wise to take today off, but try not to over think the last weeks events too much as so much of it is outside our control.

Thinking of you today  

CB


----------



## Ermitrude

Ah Jilly I am just so sad for you and dh  , life is beyond cruel sometimes.  So glad that you're not in work today.  Take time to grieve this loss and do something nice for yourselves this weekend if you can.  Thinking of you both.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Katie


Ive just got off the phone to my dad and i broke down him and mum are both gutted.. I feel a if ive let them down again.

I knew on wed nite even tho we had he positive test on the wed am..My wee bubs didnt want to stay.. I keep thinking what did i do wrong..

Hi CB

I just knew it hadnt worked even tho hubby was trying to remain positive. He even took the test out of the bin again trying to see a faint line..

Do i expect a proper af now as i only bled for 2 days?


Ermi thanks we are just devastated we wanted this so much.. Maybe it just wasnt our time

Jillyhen


----------



## IGWIN79

Jillyhen , i am so sorry your having to go through this , its so heartbreaking       

Just you remember one thing you did nothing wrong and you havent let anyone down , you need to take your time a greive hun , and it will take time , it took me quiet a while to learn to deal with my miscarriage 
loads of massive hugs hun xxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks sweetchilli

Im a bit confused, if i only bled for 2 days is that my af?

Jillyhen


----------



## IGWIN79

Prob not AF hun , AF will come eventually , but sometimes it takes a while , mine was diff i bleed for a full week just giive your body time to recover and look after yourself hun


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

I think its a natural response to question ourselves when something doesnt work but some things are just beyond our control, and when it comes to it, once we get to the 2ww it can just be down to luck I think. 

I think you should expect a bleed, and they may be a bit irregular for a wee while. My cycle got a week longer following treatment for some reason. Hopefully you wont have to wait too long for your review and they can answer any questions you have about your treatment. Having a plan def helped me get through it.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Katie

I think they said it would be 12 weeks before we are called for a review.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

Three months seems very long. Were you put on private list at same time as nhs. I know I was put on it at the same time in august and havent heard anything. Do you think you would like a break or are you thinking about getting started again soon? 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

No katie

Dr McManus just got us to sign the nhs forms as she thot we didnt need to go private.. How wrong was she lol

I got added to the private list october 10..

The form that i have to send with the result says that we would be called for a review in that time.

Will we have to wait till oct before we start again? Im tempted to ring origin.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jilly, I would maybe give them a call when youve had a chance to get your head around this - although if your anything like me youd like your review this afternoon and next cycle to start next week  .

I dont know if youve been reading about lastchancers experience on the private rfc list - leaves a lot to be desired, and def need patience (or a punchbag beside phone). 

It depends on what you want to do. My review with origin was within three weeks, and I thought that was far away when id had bfn, but in hindsight it gave me time to get head together and over the worst of disappointment. 

Katie xx


----------



## ClaireBear15

Jilly, I went on the Royal's private IVF list last June at my review after last FET & have emailed them several times since xmas to see where I was on list. Surprise Surprise no response, just a stupid email to say they would respond within 2 working days - which they never did. I didnt bother phoning as knew from this board that the private list was suspended.
I would say if you are hoping to plan for another cycle then it is time to look at alternatives to RVH. There are plenty of other options so don't be depending on a cycle with them anytime soon.

CB


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Jillyhen, so sorry hun, I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel any better. Take care of yourself and DH.   

x


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

Im happy enough to have a wee break and see what the score is, as i said on the other thread my dad has offered to help us out and goin to ask a dr friend what he recommends.

We are just goin to try ourselves and see what happens maybe the ivf will give my body a kicking lol

Jillyhen


----------



## macker1

hey

havent been on in ages and just have caught up with the jillyhen story, am so sorry hun i hope you are doing ok, take time and you will get there hun    

as for me feel bad writing this ...went for my scan yesterday, 1 lovely strong heart beat we are so happy, we have waited so long and been through the mill like everyone else to get this .

love the pics of the twins mrs MB24, the nurse said i had twins but one stopped growing, but were are delighted with our one heartbeat xxx

big hi to everyone, have been out of the loop but still checking in


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Macker

Brilliant news on the scan..Im sure you are both delighted.

Im doin ok have cried on and off all day but thats to be expected.. Im feeling stronger and gonna head out tonite for an hour or 2, my hubby encouraged me to do as ive moped around the house all week.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

You are just right jilly, youve put everything into the last lot of weeks, you need to get your head showered, and your body a rest. 

Macker, thats wonderful news, im really excited for you!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Jilly you're right to get out for a couple of hours if you feel up to it.  Let the tears come in the meantime, they do help.  So glad that your dad can help ye out and you just never know a wee natural miracle might happen in the meantime.

Delighted for you macker, fantastic news.  My scan is this day week - am a bag of nerves thinking about it.


----------



## anniebabe

Jillyhen i am so sorry you didnt get your longed for BFP, no words are ever enough at this time, take care of you and your DH   

Congrats on the scan Macker i'm sure you are just delighted   

Ermi that is brill your scan is only a week away, i'm sure you are excited and nervous, take care x

Katie one week down and one to go    for you pet x


----------



## ababyb

jillyhen so sorry to hear ur devastating news, have been lurking and keeping up to date with ur journey, didnt want to disclose my journey when u were hoping against hope that all would turn out positive, i've been through the rollercoaster of bleeding and positive tests, my bleeding was for 4wks and i tested positive for 3 of those so i really hoped ur short duration would have had a more favourable outcome than mine. cry as many tears as u need to while u grieve, strenght is just around the corner    every passing wk will bring a positive change. take care of u and dh


----------



## Mrs_B24

Jillyhen am so sorry hun i hope you feel better soon take care of yourself and dh! 
macker1 congrats on the scan you must be over the moon! 
ermitrude roll on next week!cant wait to hear your news! 
katie79 how are you finding the 2ww? have everything crossed for you! 
a big hi to everyone else sending lots of 
will try and do a catch up later!
xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

How are you all?

Im actually feeling not to bad today my head is a bit sore due to having a few glasses of wine last nite, think im totally cried out..

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

Am glad you are feeling a bit better today. 

Im surprisingly calm so far. Next week will be the killer though as bled early last time so will be terrified!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

Do you think you will test early?

jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Im still undecided jilly. I still have left over clearblue from last cycle so if I make it to wed I might. Have been having hot flushes all morning, those pessaries cause them dont they 
Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Yeah, 

I was wondering with the regard to me af, do i count the 2 days i bled as it or is she still to rear her ugly head?

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

Two days seems a bit short, especially with all the work your wee ovaries and all did this month. I know I bled for nearly two weeks, the second week was v heavy. 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats what i thot, all the pains have gone even tho i was expecting a longer cycle

Jillyhen


----------



## macker1

thanks guys for the congrats, we are over the moon alright, we were in shock after the scan walked round in a daze, i was so nervous going for the scan, like you ermitrude but you will be fine looking forward to hearing your news x


glad to hear your feeling positive jilly today   strenght will come back to continue on your journey x

katie following your progress so loads of PMA your nearly there

big hi to all the ladies xxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks macker, I need it!!
Katie xx


----------



## Katie789

Well ladies, started bleeding this morning. It was quite heavy and bright red so unless it disappears pronto am not feeling too hopeful. 

Typical, on a day when I already struggle  

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

Oh Katie 

Fingers crossed it's implantation bleeding. It will all be fine


----------



## mollycat

aww katie   its just a blip and your bfp is around the corner


----------



## Katie789

Thanks gilly and molly. Im not convinced as was dripping out when at loo. Want to be positive but  also realistic after last time. Sorry for tmi 

Katie xx


----------



## ClaireBear15

Katie, have everything crossed for you &    that this is your time xx

CB


----------



## mollycat

dont give up katie, as ive said to many i had a massive bleed the date before otd and got a faint bfp on test day.... my ba is still with me and growing!!! some pma for ya                         xxx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks girls. Bleeding has turned to brown discharge, but to be honest I just feel like ive had my legs kicked from under me as this is how af normally starts. Have some blood then it goes away for few days. I really really am trying to stay positive, but dont want to fool myself either. Am praying it doesnt come back  

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Ah Katie

Fingers crossed hun its just implantation bleed.

Girls

i was about to fill in the form from the rfc to say my test was negative but i cant fill in the date mt period started. Should i ring them and ask if i count the 2 days of bleeding last week?

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Thanks jilly and pinkjay. Still have brown discharge and now have sore back and real period twinges. Am at the loo every half an hour as keep 'feeling' as if period is here. Im gonna go mad!!!! 

Jilly I would just write on the period date bit that you had a two day bleed on such and such days.

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

Katie,
Thinking about you
Xxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks gilly,

How are you keeping? 

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

I'm really good thanks, better than I thought and much better than the last time. I suppose as we got so much further I'm taking the positive from it. 
We want to get going again as quick as we can. 
I'm getting bored though waiting for my by sister to hurry up and have her baby to help pass the time lol.


----------



## Jillyhen

How are you today Katie?

Rang the rfc and the nurse said i was to write down the 2 days i bled for.. I  have been in agony since yesterdat with tummy cramps i keep thinking that af is gonna rear her ugle head but nothing has arrived yet.

I wish it would just come and stop taking the mickey.

How are you Gilly?


----------



## Katie789

Gilly I felt exactly the same after my second cycle. I hope you dont have long to wait. As my ovaries didnt show signs of ohss despite high dosages first time round I only had to have one bleed between cycles.

Jilly, am feeling pretty crap today, af pains and head throbbin. Wish I could be more positive, but after last time its hard. Wish it was friday so I know one way or other.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Katie

Thats how i felt last week and thats why i tested early, hope the rest of the week goes ok    

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Me too jilly, honestly, my knickers have been up and down more times over the last few days than I want to think about!!!! 

Three more sleeps.

Katie xx


----------



## ababyb

katie79 all the best for testin on fri i'll be        everything works out for you. try to keep positive. lots of


----------



## Katie789

Thanks ababyb, havent had a great day to be honest. Have resigned myself to the fact that it hasnt worked as am bleeding today. That way Im prepared for fri if its a definate bfn. If its a bfp ill pass out with shock and delight!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Fi84

Katie, big Hugs for you i am    for you for friday - 

Good Luck 

xx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks fi, im not going to share the detail of my af overnight and today, but am pretty convinced its not third time lucky  

Katie xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Katie I am so sorry darling this journey is so cruel xxxx
Srnding lots of hugs xxxx
I hope jillyhen is getting by ok too xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Bfn this morning. Thank you all for your kind wishes and prayers

Katie xx


----------



## ClaireBear15

Katie I'm so so sorry that things have ended this way, this should have been your time. I'm truely gutted for you and & DH.

Thinking of you today        


CB


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

I have been thinking of you all morning hun..Im so sorry to hear your news


----------



## ababyb

katie so sorry to hear u didnt get ur positive result, gutted for u and dh


----------



## Katie789

Thanks everyone, we'll bounce back and get started again in a few months 

Katie xx


----------



## Tessykins

Katie, so sorry pet


----------



## macker1

katie so sorry hun just logged on and saw your result,    mind yourself x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

Did anyone else have a pain in the hip after ivf treatment?  Ive been in pain since ivf treatment.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Hey macker, how are you keeping?

Jillyhen I have hip pain, and in my ribs at the side  

The drugs really play havoc dont they!

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thank god Katie

I thought it was all in my head.. And ive put on weight also i look as if im 4 months preg ( here's wishing)

The drugs def do i having period like cramps and when i think summit is on its way nuthing appears.. Im spending a fortune on pads lol


----------



## Katie789

Ive put on over half a stone and look about four or five months gone too. Feeding my face with all the goodies I denied myself during treatment doesnt help. Could hold the record for cocacola drinking over the last few days!!! 

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

Im munching on anything i can find

Im disgusted with myself.   Need a kick in the


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

Me too. Have just sent dh to shop for treats but I justify it as dont eat anything bad all day in work, as everyone else skinny minnies. Really need to catch myself on and start doing bit of exercise.

Thats great youve got a consultation booked with origin. Will you have had rfc review before you go?

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Hopefully

i sent them an email today to see when it would be and if we cant get started till sept then i have origin to fall back on.

To be honest im being a bit impatient again


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

I was exactly the same, and there are lots of others like us. We bounce back so quickly   we are either very very strong ladies or kp nuts  

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw girls

Sorry to be a whinge after being so strong the past 2 weeks ive had a wobble, today is baby clinic day and although i came in this morning i avoided them but had to go to the loo and a woman was holding a wee baby i held it in walking by her but once i got to my desk i started to   .

I just hope this wont set me back as its all i have in my head at the min.

Jillyhen


----------



## Mrs_B24

aww jillyhen you poor thing its so horrible feeling like that i remember only too well welling up everytime i seen a baby out and about plus i used find everywhere i went there be babies or pregnant ones there was no escape.sending you lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

What you are going through is a massive deal. Getting a bfn is as life changing as getting a bfp as it dictates your next steps in life. Its only normal to feel sad when we are reminded about what we havent got. We have to take it day by day. Some will be good, some will be bad. Things are still pretty raw right now, and sometimes its good to let it out  


Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Katie

I did say that to hubby when he got home last night, i havent been in great form and our house was a silent one for a couple of days.  I have made an enquiery into adoption as i know it can take years..

How are you doin?


----------



## Katie789

Jilly, im doing okay. Finding it hard watching friends around me with their bumps but trying to accept that life goes on and when its my turn itll be worth the wait. 

I think it does no harm to look into adoption as it can take a couple of years. I def think id like to do it, even if ivf works for me one of these days!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Chin up hun   

We are the same Katie, i kinda looked at it thinking if we arent in we cant win!! She said it could take up 2 3 years and we have to wait for the adoption course before we can be considered at all. Also asked what age range we would like.. I was so nervous on the phone.

I work with kids on the chil protec register now and again and breaks my heart i just want to take them home and love them

I have been finding this week has been so hard i cant get my head round things at all. Hubby is asking when can we get started trying again tbh i havent been ready. Hopefully now with the pains all gone we can get down to business lol


----------



## Katie789

Jilly, I used to work in child protection and my current job still brings me into contact with kids who need protected, and parents who have babies at the drop of a hat and complain about it. Makes my blood boil!!! 

Having been on the other side it still frustrates me at how long the adoption process takes, when there are wee ones waiting around needing security and loving parents. My bil and sil foster and almost gave up as they were so frustrated with all of the bureaucracy, but it was worth it as the lo they have long term is fantastic. 

I know whst you mean about not being ready. I was def like that after first and second cycles. They were def worse for me to deal with and get over than this one. Maybe its because I know theres an end in sight. I really really want it to work, but if it doesnt then the ivf heartache is over, and we go a different road. Does that make sense?? 

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

Of course it makes sense.

We both have so so much love to give and if we cant have our own then we hopefully can give it to another child who needs it.

If we go for another ivf i think it would be our last we cudnt afford another go.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

Weve got our review on 3rd may so will know more then, but as far as I can see our next go will be our last. Dh was like dont be silly, we can keep going til it works. You can tell who manages the money in our house!!! He has no clue how many years it would take for us to save for another go, he thinks money grows on trees. The only way I could ever see us going again in the future would be if we went to abroad to a clinic that was much much cheaper. Will cross that bridge if need to.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

I havent heard a thing from the rfc with regard to our review, maybe i wil have to give them a ring

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Did you give the rfc a call jillyhen? Might also be good to request your notes as it can take a few weeks for those. If youve had tests done within the last 12 months it might save you some money on having to get them repeated when you make your decision about going privately.

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

evening ladies
well i had my review appointment and are  back on the private list, a 3 to 4 month waiting list and was told that my bmi had to be 30 or below, just as well i went back to weight watchers last week.

Didn't learn anything else so it's full steam ahead for August or September.
Oh and my best friend had her 3rd baby today and my sister's baby boy is nearly 2 weeks old now so I'll get my fill of nappies and bottles for a while lol.

Jilly and Katie hope you are both ok 

Gilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Hey gilly, if all goes well at our review on 3rd may we will be going again august september. I hope we all catch a break next time round. 

Roll on the sunny summer  

Katie xx


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi Girls, Hope everyone is keeping well.

We got back from our appointments in GCRM in Glasgow yesterday evening & I have to say that DH & I are totally shell shocked at how differently we were treated there in comparison to the RFC in Belfast. They were so focused on our case! Dr Marco was so thorough & explained everything in great detail as to why things havnt worked before & to what he would do differently and why. He was open & honest and treated us like human beings..... I could have cried on the spot. Colette our fertility nurse was equally thorough & knowledgable and answered so many questions. Basically we are delighted with our decision to go there.
We are on a programmed cycle with GnRH Antagonist which is a shorter cycle with additional injections to what we did on the NHS cycle. This is to address my PCOS issues which left my AMH blood result crazy high & to stop over stimulating at all costs. There was alot more but wont bore you all with details! Anyway we now have a plan that will actually give me a chance this time, so I am a happy bunny 

Will get catching up with all the posts now & see what I have missed

CB


----------



## Jillyhen

That great clairebear that you had a good experience in gcrm, i still undecided what or where to try next.

Do you have to get new bloods done?

Gilly, has the rfc changed their bmi then? Still no news of our review yet tried to ring yesterday surprise suprise no reply and i sent a email 2 weeks ago. Very frustrating.

Has the private list gone down any?

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Clairebear thats great news, it makes such a difference when you are treated well. The whole thing feels positive from the start.

Jilly your not havin much luck with rfc, but sounds positive that gilly will be going again in three or four months. Maybe the lists have come down?? 

Katie


----------



## gilly80

Jilly

bmi is going to have to 30 by the time we start our private cycle, new guidelines, so I've got my rear end back on track again to get my weight off again.
The list is 12 months from the beginning but we were suspended when we got our offer for NHS go so we reactivated our names and it's still a 3 to 4 month wait


----------



## ClaireBear15

Jillyhen we had to get all new bloods done as it is nearly 2 years from our NHS cycle. My GP was very helpful & did the Hep B & C/HIV Rubella tests so that saved us a few £ - it all helps.
Also to my disbelief what arrived in yesterdays post only an offer from the RFC in Belfast for our private cycle to begin with June's AF. Obviously I will send back to decline this offer so hopefully that will speed up someone elses offer. We were put on the private list June 10 after our review appointment so it took the full 12 months for the offer to come.


----------



## Jillyhen

I rang the rfc yesterday its gonna be 12 weeks before we get our review with the rfc, which i think its horrendous.

Gilly, our name didnt go on the private list till oct 10 so we would have to wait till then.

We are due up in origin 12th May so thats kinda swaying by way toward them as i want to get started again..The longer i leave it i wont do it..


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

Thats such a long time to wait for a review, its so hard to think about the next step when you havent got the answers. The only positive way to look at it is that you will have to wait three months before you can get going again anyway, so by the time you have your review youll be ready to go straight away 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats the thing, we wil wait 12 weeks for our review and they god knows when ny name will come to the top of the private list.

Will see what origin says.


----------

